# SYDNEY | Projects & Construction



## BearCave

BOOM TIME!!!


----------



## nameless dude

There's still developments missing from the list of course, but hey, for a list which covers the entire city, made by a single person, what more can I ask for?? You've done a pretty darn nice job!!


----------



## linum

The Sydney developments and proposals look good ... BUT shame about the height of all of them? Sydney is going to become a 'low-rise' city if they don't start building some 200m+ buildings ...


----------



## aucina

It took me 10 minutes to view it all, incredible!


----------



## linum

Knock down AMP Place @ the Quay and build a 300m super tower! Sydney needs it


----------



## zulu69

Updated with some new proposals in the CBD (updated Barangaroo youtube vid) and some Metro stuff (parra, etc). Will try to add more metro stuff soon.


----------



## GaryinSydney

linum said:


> The Sydney developments and proposals look good ... BUT shame about the height of all of them? Sydney is going to become a 'low-rise' city if they don't start building some 200m+ buildings ...


Totally agree - heck even cities like Hanoi & Saigon are throwing up 300m+ towers.


----------



## nameless dude

Thanks for the update Zulu. And that's a great video of Barangaroo. Here's a few more that I can think of right now that might be worth adding.

Elsie st. towers, Burwood:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65261319&postcount=425

Strathfield Town Centre redevelopment, Strathfield:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65772291&postcount=428

25 storey towers, Rhodes:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60722967&postcount=313

Macquarie University Station Precinct, Macquarie Park:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45071210&postcount=164

Site 3, Homebush:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64498269&postcount=227

"Poppy", Hurstville:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62170259&postcount=643

Top Ryde City, Top Ryde:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37160240&postcount=122

And also a reminder that the Thomas St. towers at Chatswood are now approved.

Again, thanks for the update!


----------



## zulu69

Cheers nameless dude. Honestly that's a great help!


----------



## linum

163 Castlereagh looks nice 

Wish it were 50-70 metres taller though


----------



## zulu69

Ok even more updates...


----------



## PD

deckard_6 said:


> If cities continue replacing their old and traditional buildings by new glassy commies, in the future all cities will look the same. It wont exist any difference between London and Sydney or between Melbourne and Seattle.


Sydney is NOT replacing all its old architecture with new glass buildings.
There are plenty of beautiful historical buildings in Sydney and they are protected.


----------



## Minsk

*The Darling hotel gives a new identity to the historic peninsula*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19665


----------



## Minsk

*Populous reveal concept for new stadium*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19854

The Sydney Showground’s Main Arena at Sydney Olympic Park has been transformed into the 24,000-seat boutique SKODA stadium, with the AFL’s newest venue hosting the first home game for the Greater Western Sydney Giants on Saturday night, 26 May 2012.

Designed by global architecture specialists Populous, and funded by the NSW Government, Royal Agricultural Society and the AFL, the AUD$65m stadium is special because of its adaptability. It remains the main arena for the successful Sydney Easter Show, but it is now also an intimate stadium for AFL, with great atmosphere and sightlines as well as the largest video screen at a stadium in the Southern Hemisphere.

Populous Project Leader, Warrick Chalmers, said the key success of SKODA stadium is that it recognises and successfully combines the needs of both parties - the RAS and AFL.

“The stadium combines a modern sports facility with high end corporate facilities, a barbecue terrace and good viewing for all patrons, with the ethos and tradition of the RAS reflected in its intimacy and the retention of its brick and timber construction fabric. A key feature is a 'green wall', a trellised vegetative wall planted to change colour to reflect the facility’s different identities during different seasons.

“The arena track, which is an integral part of the Showground, is retained but covered during the AFL season by 2000 temporary seats which allow fans to be as close as possible to the action on the field. The colour scheme too combines the red of the RAS with the orange of the Giants team,” he said.

The family friendly multi-functional venue will provide an 'active edge' to Sydney Olympic Park on event days. Grand Parade will be closed and become part of the action and the open cast iron balustrading of the stadium fence means people can glimpse inside and feel part of the action.

SKODA stadium which will also be capable of hosting Cricket, Rugby League, Rugby Union, and Concerts, was constructed in just 11 months, working around the existing commitment of the Royal Easter Show.


----------



## Minsk

*Competition-winning design for new office building from fitzpatrick+partners*

200 George Street Sydney is located on the premier street of Australia, the ceremonial pathway of NSW and within the pedestrian heartland of Sydney. The site fronts George Street, with a significant secondary frontage to a newly created public space, Sydney Cove Square. The complexities and interactions of the site and its uses help develop distinctive architectural characters, tones and scales for the public space, pinned by the major commercial offering over.

The building base is marked by an urban 'breath’ on the bend of George Street, allowing the bunching of the unique patterns of use of this street, including vehicular, ceremonial, retail, commercial, pedestrian and public transport to collide and disseminate in multiple directions.

The solution is to manage these collisions and the subsequent dissemination of such without destroying the larger contextual view of the continuity of the street wall. It bridges the surrounding commercial and public hubs of Sydney, interlinking the myriad of cross site links and lanes, proposing a new public space as a linkage.

It creates an important amenity for the users of the city and building. It allows filtering and movement through and around the site, providing for and continuously activating the streetscapes. The facade, informed by its environmental response, creates a visually rich screen of constantly changing patterns of light and movement, expressing its internal functions, adding an ever changing layer of visual delight to the cityscape.

The lack of applied decoration masking the design is clear. Decoration is applied through the layering of the light and shadow over the building form created from a simple palette of materials. A solution inspired by the creation of an efficient and appropriate workplace, defined by an environmentally appropriate response. A massing formulated with an understanding of streetscape and skyline, with a logical overlay of service and structure.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk

*fitzpatrick+partners adds new entrance building to Star casino*

The new Pirrama Road fronting building to the Star is defined as a clear object building; a form in its own right, informed by the geometries of the existing building, but visually independent of such. It fills the missing gap to the streetscape, engaging all levels of the building with the surrounding context.

The new main arrival of the building now activates the ground plane, integrating arrival sequences for users of the building, whether arriving on foot, ferry, taxi, light rail or bus. The internal planning of the building integrates the through site links to the new building and surrounding suburb, making welcome and clear transition ways through the building – giving choices of whether to engage or bypass the internal activities. The operable facade allows the building to breathe, providing a real visual and acoustic connection with the surrounding city.

The integration of retail outlets, public art, signage, landscape and lighting provides the external form with a vibrant and ever-changing sculptural presentation to the public domain. The persona of The Star is now that of a public building, providing theatre, fine dining, retailing, music and gaming to the public. The architectural solution showcases this spectrum of activity to the city.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Spending $10b on new airport 'last thing we need'*
SMH
November 14, 2012 

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/business/spen...ing-we-need-20121114-29c0j.html#ixzz2Ce8dgGEX

_Excerpts :_

Responding to the Qantas chairman, Mr Moore-Wilton told the audience that ‘‘Australia has to wake up to the fact that it can’t do everything at once’’ and argued that politics was stopping Sydney Airport from handling more planes and better utilising its runways.

‘‘The last thing on infrastructure that we need to do when you come to work in the morning and see the gridlock and the fact that there isn’t a decent traffic network in Sydney, is to spend $10 billion on building a second Sydney airport.’’


----------



## Minsk

*OMA, HASSEL and Populous to design immense SICEEP scheme in Sydney*

Developers Lend Lease have secured a AUS$1bn+ scheme at Darling Harbour in Sydney, Australia working in collaboration with AEG Ogden, Capella Capital and Spotless as the consortium Destination Sydney. The architects on this mammoth project are OMA, Populous and HASSELL.

The scheme will see a considered redevelopment project designed to inject renewed interest in the area for an economic boost. Malcolm Macintyre, CEO of Destination Sydney, commented: “The project will redefine Sydney as a global city and create one of the world’s great meeting and entertainment destinations. Not only will it become a beacon for international visitors for conventions and events but will also build on the appeal of the Darling Harbour area for Sydneysiders creating an entertainment hub that promises to reconnect and re-energise the city.”

Included in the scheme are a 900-room hotel, a new urban neighbourhood (Haymarket), the International Convention Centre Sydney, an exhibition centre and a ‘red carpet entertainment venue’. The crystalline International Convention Centre will sport a 2,000-capacity ballroom and highly flexible conference rooms and will be coupled with an exhibition centre with over 35,000 sq m of prime display space. There are also plans for student accommodation, retail and commercial space, public car parking and residential apartments.

Lend Lease Chief Executive Officer of Construction and Infrastructure, Mark Menhinnitt said: “Together with the NSW Government we are building a smarter, more sustainable Sydney. At the completion of this project, Haymarket will become Sydney's innovative district, anchored in knowledge, innovation, media and technology. Buildings will be smarter and reliably connected to a wide range of technology services.”

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## el palmesano

^^ wow!! seems really good


----------



## Fabian

Construction updates:

*8 Chifley Square*

December 20 2012




























*ANZ Centre*

December 20 2012


----------



## Fabian

Echo Group, the owners of The Star Casino have unveiled plans to further expand the casino by turning it into a major resort.

Source: The Sunday Telegraph - Sydney (23/6/2013)

*The Star casino strikes back at James Packer in $1.1b revamp*





THE Star casino will strike back against James Packer today, unveiling a $1.1 billion masterplan to transform its Pyrmont complex into a spectacular integrated resort, featuring 1150 hotel rooms and $25,000-a-night villas.

The plan, revealed exclusively to The Sunday Telegraph, includes two new 27-storey luxury hotels, three rooftop pool retreats and 50 restaurants and bars - and possibly a new name.

Three storeys will be added to the existing Star casino building, topped with a 4500sq m aquatic park and five ultra-premium Quarterdeck villas.

The three-storey villas - featuring an infinity pool with panoramic views to the Sydney city skyline and the harbour - are designed to attract the world's biggest gamblers, who come with a bankroll of at least $1 million.

"This is a resort that screams excitement," one Star executive said.

The revamped entertainment mecca also aims to appeal to convention-goers and middle-class Chinese tourists by offering four-star rooms and mid-priced dining options.

The development would double the number of visits to The Star by interstate and international tourists to 2.6 million a year when completed by 2019, according to a study conducted by PricewaterhouseCoopers for The Star's owner Echo Entertainment. Echo chief executive John Redmond will outline the full development plan today, after the final documents were handed to the state government on Friday.

Mr Redmond - a veteran of the Las Vegas gaming scene - developed the plan with leading international casino architect Paul Steelman, who he has known for 20 years.

Mr Steelman, who recently completed Four Seasons Macau and the 488-room Solaire casino resort in Manila, is currently designing or constructing 85 gaming and entertainment projects, worth around $30 billion.

Echo is locked in a fierce battle with Mr Packer's Crown Resorts, which is asking the government to end The Star's Sydney casino monopoly when its exclusive licence expires in 2019.

Crown has submitted a $1.5 billion plan to build an iconic 250-metre casino resort tower at Barangaroo.

A panel led by former Commonwealth Bank chief David Murray will assess the final proposals and recommend to Premier Barry O'Farrell which plan will deliver stronger returns to taxpayers and the state economy. A decision is expected within weeks.

Echo is not seeking an increase to its 1500 poker machine limit, with only seven per cent of the additional floor space proposed to be dedicated to new gaming facilities.

The development would also be contained within The Star's present footprint at Pyrmont.

The two new hotels will stand 118m-tall.

It is believed Mr Redmond is negotiating with several international hotel chains not presently in Australia - possibly including the Mandarin Oriental - to operate the proposed 180-room, five-star hotel.

Echo may seek to operate the 328 six-star hotel itself initially, along with its existing boutique offering The Darling and the Astral Tower.

Echo executives believe The Star plan has an edge over Crown as it is truly a tourist-focused integrated resort with accommodation and entertainment options spanning different price points.

"This is the real deal - it's not a plan for a bid, but a plan for an actual development," one executive said.

The Echo plan also seeks to complement the government's $2 billion international convention centre development at Darling Harbour and Sydney City Council's parks enhancement program.

Echo proposes staging a public competition to design the waterfront parkland areas stretching around the development.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...er-in-11b-revamp/story-fni0cx12-1226668101735

Renders

Source: The Star Casino

















Flythroughs:

Source: The Star Casino


----------



## Fabian

Chatswood construction updates (10km north of the city centre).

*Metro Residences*

June 20 2013



























































































Upwards gave us floor updates to support the photos:



upwards said:


> ^^
> Good shots!
> 
> tower 1 (metrogrand) level 28 in box tops out at level 60
> 
> tower 2 (metroview ) topped out , jump frame removed, level 35
> 
> tower 3 (metrospire ) level 35 in box tops out at level 56


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462147&page=30

*Era*

Getting closed to be completed.

June 20 2013


----------



## Fabian

*International Towers*

August 9 2013



CULWULLA said:


> hoarding going up.!! along hickson road
> 
> we have a rise.
> core is well above hickson rd
> also ground level slab being formed.
> 
> silly trees stood in the way
> 
> IT2 and IT3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT1


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1529136&page=28


----------



## Fabian

Amended plans for the hotel complex at Darling Harbour have been released. Instead of two hotel towers, there will be the single hotel tower. That tower will now be taller. This is being built as part of the AUD$1 billion redevelopment of the Sydney Exhibition & Convention Centre. 

Nine News Sydney (Nine Network Australia)
August 7 2013


----------



## Fabian

A 32 level/115 metre office tower is slated for North Sydney. This week it was announced that Australian construction company - Leighton will be the anchor tenant.

The architects are Bates Smart.


----------



## Fabian

The proposed 70 storey/236 metre Sydney Greenland Centre has been given stage one approval by Sydney City Council. This means the height and floors have been set. Now there will be a design competition for the site.


----------



## Fabian

In Sydney, clubs based in the city centre have been struggling financially as membership numbers drop and are constrained by space and cost in which to expand. Some have not survived, but others have explored redevelopment options.

One such club is the City Tattersalls Club which is based midtown, one block away from the city's main retail precinct and Sydney Tower and is helped by the fact that the site is zoned for highrises.

The club wants to build a 48 level tower as part of a redevelopment with hotel and residential space. 



Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> *City Tattersalls Club proposes 48-level mixed use redevelopment*
> By Nicola Trotman
> Wednesday, 28 August 2013
> 
> The City Tattersalls Club in Sydney has proposed a 48-floor building with mixed used potential for the Pitt Street location.
> 
> The redevelopment is part of a plan to change the clubs business model, reducing the financial dependence on gaming.
> 
> *The development would include upgraded member facilities, commercial tenants, hotel rooms and 32 floors of designer residential apartments.
> 
> “A redevelopment would enhance the member experience providing an array of new facilities and services including a new state-of-the-art fitness centre, top rating day spa, restaurants and hotel rooms,” says City Tattersalls Club chairman Patrick Champion.*
> 
> “By broadening the club’s offerings we hope to be able to improve facilities for present members and attract a new group of members from the surrounding business district, the broader Sydney community and international visitors – helping to secure the club’s future for another 100 years,” says Champion.
> 
> Dating back to 1895, the 2,3390-square-metre site currently houses three heritage listed buildings.
> 
> *City Tattersalls Club CEO Tony Guilfoyle says the development will utilise the unused airspace, providing expansive views and the possibility of a restaurant on floors 47 or 48.*
> 
> Jon Chomley of Colliers International says the supply of residential apartments in the city has been dwindling.
> 
> “Between January 2010 and May 2013, there were 2,577 new and established apartment transactions above $200,00 within the Sydney CBD, however sales volumes have been dwindling on an annual basis, with the most significant decline of 21% occurring during 2012,” says Chomley.
> 
> “If the trend reported in the first five months of 2013 continues, sale transactions are expected to be even lower this year.
> 
> “We believe the timing is right for a new supply of residential apartments in the heart of Sydney,” says Chomley.
> 
> Colliers International will run an expression of interest campaign from September 3 to attract a developer.
> 
> http://www.propertyobserver.com.au/...ce=po&utm_medium=aida&utm_campaign=latestnews


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=825890&page=91


----------



## Fabian

Revised plans for a 20 level/90 metre building on the IMAX Theatre site at Darling Harbour have been released.

Costs of construction would be AUD$ 500 million and have over 40 000aq/m of office space. The building would also incorporate a new IMAX Theatre complex to replace the existing complex.


----------



## Fabian

With the City Tattersalls Club, here are some renders:

Thanks to Upwards of Ozscrapers for preparing them for us. 



upwards said:


> ^^
> Here they are!!





upwards said:


> View from Pitt st looking south
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from Pitt st looking north





upwards said:


> What a fantastic, prime city location.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1638742&page=2


----------



## Fabian

Recently, a local news bulletin went inside the under construction Dr Chau Chak Wing Building. The building is designed by Frank Gehry and will include one construction first with the brickwork.

Nine News (11/8/2013) - Nine Network Australia


----------



## Fabian

CULWULLA has been working on some 3D diagrams of construction at Barangaroo.



CULWULLA said:


> since theres been a jump with 3rd level in core.
> also the basments are rising to street level.
> btw who likes my freaky cranes.lol
> diagram


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107006985&postcount=1543


----------



## ironalbo

Someone wants to invite me to Sydney??? :lol: It look very beautiful this city. I want to go...
PS: Sorry for my bad english. The english isn't my native language. My respects to the australian forumers that upload this pictures  :nuts:


----------



## Fabian

Just come down to Sydney and we will look after you.

Meanwhile, here is a nice banner that Lend Lease have done that now show us roughly how the major apartment towers will shape up following the plans to build the Crown Resort/Casino.

The Cove at Barangaroo South has had to be dropped to accomodate changes.

Apartment tower heights are:

1. 70 stories/225 metres
2. 60 stories/190 metres
3. 30 stories/96 metres


----------



## el palmesano

^^ amazing!!


----------



## just_me_again

ANZ Tower officially opened few weeks ago. View from Hyde park with reflection of Centerpoint/Wesfield/Sydney Tower.


----------



## just_me_again

And another reflection - same towers.


----------



## just_me_again

Office buildings and public art bordering Barangaroo precinct - King Street Wharf.


----------



## just_me_again

Broadway, Central Park, massive development (mixed use, mostly residential) at old brewery site.










With "vertical gardens"



















View of heliostat 



















And further development on the same site


----------



## just_me_again

Recently completed - Victoria Square North (VSQ North) development - mixed use (residential with some retail and child care center)


----------



## Fabian

CULWULLA has produced another 3D diagram of Barangaroo showing all the towers envelopes and current construction.



CULWULLA said:


> gee somebodys woke up wrong side of bedhno:
> Crown isnt tiny, only compared to supertowers in China and UAE.
> 250m is a good height for the edge of CBD against watersedge.
> **** the spire. will ruin its elegant design.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107206857&postcount=2570


----------



## Fabian

*International Towers (IT)*
_Sydney_
September 26 2013

*IT1*










*IT2*




























*IT3*


----------



## Fabian

*International Towers (IT)*

*IT1*
October 3 2013










*IT2*
October 3 2013



















*IT3*
October 3 2013


----------



## Fabian

BVN Donovan Hill have been announced as winners of the design competition for the Sydney Greenland Centre. This design will be pending approval from Sydney City Council. 
Also there will be a boutique hotel in the adjoining Water Board Building.

70 levels/250 metres (to tip of blade)


----------



## Fabian

Crown Sydney has been APPROVED!!!



Brizer said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-11-...ino-resort-given-final-tick-of-approv/5084218
> 
> 
> *James Packer's Crown Casino resort given final tick of approval*
> 
> Updated 8 hours 5 minutes ago
> 
> 
> _VIDEO: Packer hits the casino jackpot (Lateline)_
> 
> _RELATED STORY: Sri Lanka's opposition calls for Packer to be arrested over 'illegal' casino
> RELATED STORY: Crown Barangaroo will not become full-blown casino: O'Farrell
> RELATED STORY: Packer gets green light to operate second Sydney casino_
> 
> _MAP: Sydney 2000
> 
> The New South Wales Government has given the final approval to James Packer's Crown Casino resort at Barangaroo on Sydney Harbour.
> _
> 
> The $1.5 billion development has been approved under strict conditions imposed by the government and the opposition, including VIP gaming only and no poker machines.
> 
> The NSW Premier Barry O'Farrell says it will be a restricted gaming facility for high-rollers.
> 
> Legislation will be introduced into parliament this week, but the proposal still needs approval by planning and gaming authorities.
> 
> Mr O'Farrell says he has given it the green light because of the economic benefits for the state.
> 
> "We support this proposal because of its economic benefits to New South Wales," he said.
> 
> "Not just the 1,300 jobs during construction but also the 1,200 ongoing jobs and the additional revenue to government.
> 
> "What Crown is guaranteeing is a minimum of a billion dollars over the first 15 years in operation. But their business case model suggests that figure will be far higher."
> 
> The casino plans have been changed a number of times to suit the government's request.
> 
> It is expected the legislation will pass with support from the government and the opposition, which would see Sydney have a second casino after 2019.
> 
> _An artist's impression of Crown Sydney casino and hotel_
> _PHOTO: An artist's impression of Crown Sydney casino and hotel (far left), designed by the architecture firm Wilkinson Eyre. (Supplied)_
> 
> Independent Senator Nick Xenophon says he is concerned the casino may lobby against regulations if conditions change.
> 
> "I suspect what will happen here is that the standards will continually be reduced so this will no longer be a high roller casino in years to come," he said.
> 
> "If James Packer isn't making the projected returns on this casino then obviously he will be lobbying again through his very powerful stable of lobbyists on both sides of politics, [including] ex-politicians, to get the standards changed."
> 
> Earlier this year a panel considering rival bids by Crown and Echo Entertainment found there was a need to "inject competition" into Sydney's casino sector.
> 
> Echo Entertainment had promised to upgrade its The Star casino at Darling Harbour and pay $250 million to extend its exclusivity rights.
> 
> Echo currently holds Sydney's sole casino licence, which is due to expire in 2019.
> 
> Both plans were assessed by a panel led by former Future Fund chief David Murray, which found that the value of Crown Sydney to the NSW economy would be 26 per cent higher than the Echo plan.
> 
> Meanwhile, Sri Lanka's main opposition party which has protested against another of Mr Packer's ventures, a $US400 million casino in Colombo, has called for Mr Packer's arrest.
> 
> The party acknowledges the police are unlikely to move on Mr Packer, who has angered Buddhist religious leaders with his plans for a casino in the capital.
> 
> _Topics: tourism, gambling, state-parliament, sydney-2000
> _
> First posted Mon 11 Nov 2013, 6:58pm AEDT


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108750284&postcount=2871


----------



## Fabian

*International Towers (IT)*

*IT1*
November 8 2013


IMG_0461 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

*IT2*
November 8 2013


IMG_0469 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0459 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0458 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

*IT3*
November 8 2013


IMG_0460 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian

*Central Park*
_November 8 2013_


IMG_0382 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0377 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0375 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0381 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0380 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

Retail Complex


IMG_0390 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0366 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0374 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_0378 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## Fabian

We are starting to get some idea of how the Sydney Greenland Centre is going to look though I cannot confirm at this stage this is the final design that they want.

There is also a video if you are interested in viewing. My thanks to upwards of Ozscrapers for obtaining this for us. 



upwards said:


> View full screen video here ..
> 
> 
> http://player.vimeo.com/video/79955153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109047472&postcount=1985


----------



## Fabian

Some new renders of 115 Bathurst Street provided by Upwards



upwards said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109247820&postcount=2070


----------



## Fabian

*International Towers I*
December 13 2013


IMG_0734 by fabianamuso1984, on Flickr


IMG_0735 by fabianamuso1984, on Flickr

*International Towers II*
December 13 2013


IMG_0726 by fabianamuso1984, on Flickr


IMG_0727 by fabianamuso1984, on Flickr


IMG_0728 by fabianamuso1984, on Flickr

*International Towers III*
December 13 2013


IMG_0733 by fabianamuso1984, on Flickr


----------



## just_me_again

Sydney silhouette from the East (it is actually few years old). Will update soon.


----------



## just_me_again

Few more images of ANZ bank Tower opened earlier in the year, and small plaza in it's back yard.


----------



## Fabian

The AMP Centre (1976) is set to be redeveloped. Under the plan, the existing tower will be retained but the floorplates will be enlarged to its north.

The height would be increased to 232 metres. Additional floors would be added to make the tower 53 levels tall. Approval of the concept has been approved by Sydney City Council and now proceeds to the next stage. There will be an international design competition for the tower.



















The block to the west and directly opposite the tower would be redeveloped in Apartment buildings and boutique office Space. The cost of the redevelopment is estimated at $AUD1 billion ($US900 million).


----------



## Fabian

*International Towers (Tower II)*
December 19 2013

Core is now at level 10. :cheers:


IMG_1319 by fabianamuso1984, on Flickr


IMG_1316 by fabianamuso1984, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Great compilation by Mornnb of proposed and u/c in Sydney.


Mornnb said:


>


----------



## nameless dude

> *Our building boom – the biggest in 30 years*
> 
> - Sydney acknowledged as the building capital of Australia
> 
> - Harry Triguboff says “biggest boom in 30years”
> 
> - Lend Lease in possible $1 billion Sydney CBD deal
> 
> 
> 
> ABIS was told that the local construction industry is now in the midst of a boom not seen since the pre-Olympics.
> 
> Billions have been invested in new and existing properties around the state, after being in the wilderness over the last 10 years.
> 
> Billionaire Harry Triguboff, Australia’s 6th richest man, declared that the boom was the biggest he had witnessed in almost three decades.
> 
> Mr Triguboff is the Chairman and Managing Director of Meriton Apartments which is Australia’s largest residential property developer and he is excited about the new record amounts of spending in the building industry.
> 
> Mr Triguboff lays claim to building more than 50,000 homes and units since the establishment of his business in 1963.
> 
> ‘For many, many years, we have under-built in Sydney. So now we are catching up to pent-up demand’, Mr Triguboff said.
> 
> Over the last 6 months, the total number of construction cranes in Sydney grew by 27 % with Brisbane noting a 15 % rise against Melbourne’s 7 %.
> 
> Multi-billion-dollar development approvals include the Sydney Convention Centre, Barangaroo and parts of Darling Harbour, all of which have seen the skyline filled with an ever increasing number of cranes.
> 
> New figures from Rider Levett Bucknall report Sydney’s crane index. The index highlights a city’s construction strength by recording the city’s daily crane activity. Those activities are now the highest in Sydney, nearly doubling those of the nearest competitor capital city which is Brisbane.
> 
> Developers including Lend Lease, Mirvac, Macquarie Bank and AMP Capital have spent a combined $804 million in the last two years on inner-city real estate and intend to put more cash up to develop sites.
> 
> As of December, the NSW State Government had approved more than 350 major projects since March 2011, with a total capital investment value of about $40 billion.
> 
> ABIS is aware that overseas investors told New South Wales Treasurer Mike Baird on his recent international trip that the world considered New South Wales as the world’s project capital.
> 
> ABIS also understands that Lend Lease is currently in discussions with the Sydney City Council about three CBA sites at 174 and 181 George Street, Sydney and 33 Pitt Street, Sydney. The company intends to build a $1 billion office development facing Circular Quay in Sydney’s beautiful harbour.
> 
> Mr Triguboff, who was quoted as being worth an estimated $4.5 billion, said that “the improvement in Sydney was because interest rates had dropped and people started, at last, to make some profit on their old purchases”.


http://aubis.com.au/news/building-construction/building-boom-biggest-30-years/


----------



## Fabian

According to CULWULLA this is now the final design for 115 Bathurst Street (Greenland Centre Sydney). There will be no architectural feature. Final height 236 metres.


----------



## Fabian

Construction of a "missing" walkway link from Central Railway Station to Darling Harbour will begin later this month. 

Seven News (14/3/2014)
_Seven Network Australia_


----------



## Dale

Fabian, where does the Crown Casino stand ? Site prep ?


----------



## Fabian

With Crown Resort, there will soon be lodgement of a Development Application to the NSW Government for approval.

Meanwhile there is another major urban renewal project in the planning for inner Sydney. A 3km corridor above railway lines and surrounding areas is being subject to plans for major development.

Nine News (7/3/2014)
_Nine Network Australia_ 

Brad Hazzard (NSW Planning Minister) speaks about plans to redevelop the airspace but also other parts of Sydney.


----------



## mw123

This development is to be located near Green Square station within the redevelopment precinct that is being built there. It's about 4km south of the central business district.


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13468249364/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13467897855/in/photostream/

Video and article here:
http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/landmark-...-of-green-square-precinct-20140328-35ol1.html


----------



## mw123

9-25 Commonwealth Street | 112m | 34L



CULWULLA said:


>





upwards said:


>


----------



## mw123

Barangaroo | International Towers | 217m, 178m, 168m


Sydney Skyline Greenwich point by mornnb, on Flickr


IMG_8103 by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr


IMG_8114 by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr


IMG_8117 by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr


IMG_8119 by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr


IMG_8131 by Sky_Is_The_Limit1, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Centrium | Chatswood | 126m, 107m



upwards said:


>


----------



## mw123

Sydney by Crown | 88m



upwards said:


>


----------



## msquaredb

The top of those "Sydney by Crown" towers just blew my mind. Very innovative!


----------



## AbidM

msquaredb said:


> The top of those "Sydney by Crown" towers just blew my mind. Very innovative!


Look at 20 Fenchurch building otherwise known as the "walkie talkie or scorchie, the building is similar to the top of that. The top of the building has a cafe/library like area field with a botanical garden, similar to this concept.


----------



## mw123

Opal Tower | Olympic Park | 114m








[/QUOTE]
Opal Tower



CULWULLA said:


> insert opal card here


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Barangaroo by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## towerpower123

Those smaller towers look amazing! What they don't have in height they certainly give in terms of urban planning and the streetscape. Are the opal towers being built in the middle of nowhere or is there any reliable mass transit in the area?


----------



## mw123

towerpower123 said:


> Those smaller towers look amazing! What they don't have in height they certainly give in terms of urban planning and the streetscape. Are the opal towers being built in the middle of nowhere or is there any reliable mass transit in the area?


They're being built near the Olympic Park Station (10min weekday frequency) that was used for the 2000 Olympics. There is many more apartments planned too. Here's an aerial picture of the area.



upwards said:


> from sydney images fb - taken 2 weeks ago
> 
> Love the view of syd city in the far distance and the river


----------



## globeman

*Latest from Darling Harbour*

Darling Harbour Construction, Sydney by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Quay Quarter Redevelopment | CBD North | 200m

This is a redevelopment of the existing AMP Centre. Design by Danish firm 3XN has been chosen.





































http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/nsw/danish-architect-set-to-remodel-one-of-sydney-skylines-ugly-ducklings/story-fni0cx12-1227069435017


----------



## mw123

200 George Street | CBD North | 155m



CULWULLA said:


>





Brizer said:


>


----------



## mw123

Central Park Redevelopment | Chippendale/CBD South


untitled shoot-0905.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr



untitled shoot-0872.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


IMG_0066 by fabianamuso, on Flickr

image by jjoou, on Flickr


----------



## juan.83

Is the australian pub on the corner going to be demolished?


----------



## mw123

juan.83 said:


> Is the australian pub on the corner going to be demolished?


No, but they are going to build over the top of it.


----------



## mw123

39 Kent Rd | Mascot









http://www.pia.com.au/en/project/detail/?id=72


----------



## mw123

Barangaroo | International Towers 2 | 178m 



CULWULLA said:


>


----------



## mw123

The western edge of the CBD is being radically transformed. Lots of cranes on this side of town.



upwards said:


> Count the cranes - all lined up - crane index in cbd looking good


----------



## mw123

UTS Dr Chau Chak Wing Building | Ultimo

UTS - Dr Chau Chak Wing Building by Highranger, on Flickr


----------



## Android2001

CementC said:


> not sure if this has already been posted somewhere else but heres a 1960s video on redevelopment of the rocks


I'm guessing this never got built? I'm looking at pictures of Sydney ant it looks like that area was preserved.


----------



## geoking66

*59-69 Oxford Street* | Bondi Junction

Project facts


Address: 59-69 Oxford Street


Status: Proposed


Architect: MHN


Residential: 62 units


Floors: 12


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Pinnacle* | Liverpool

Official website: http://www.pinnacleliverpool.com.au

Project facts


Address: 10 Norfolk Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: EQ


Residential: 298 units


Height: 87m, 75m (285ft, 246ft)


Floors: 27, 23


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*44-48 O'Dea Avenue* | Green Square

Project facts


Address: 44-48 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Crown


Architect: Turner


Residential: 452 units


Retail: 1,972 sqm (21,226 s.f.)


Floors: 20


Renderings:



upwards said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Chatswood Place* | Chatswood

Official website: http://chatswoodplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 260 Victoria Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Platino


Residential: 223 units


Retail: 4,000 sqm (43,056 s.f.)


Floors: 8


13 November:



upwards said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*177 Pacific Highway* | North Sydney

Official website: http://177pacific.com.au

Project facts


Address: 177 Pacific Highway


Status: Complete


Developer: Leighton


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 39,383 sqm (423,915 s.f.)


Height: 130m (427ft)


Floors: 32


10 November:



upwards said:


> Photo shoot by architect Bates Smart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.batessmart.com/journal/2016/november/


----------



## geoking66

*Wanda One Sydney* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*2-10 Phillip Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 2-10 Phillip Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Coronation


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 305 units


Hotel: 252 rooms


Height: 200m (656ft)


Floors: 57


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*60-74 Beecroft Road* | Epping

Project facts


Address: 60-74 Beecroft Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Lyon/Winten


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 700 units


Floors: 43, 38


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Opera Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.operaresidences.com.au

Project facts


Address: 71-79 Macquarie Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Macrolink/Landream


Architect: Tzannes


Residential: 109 units


Floors: 20


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Riverside Tower* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 12 Phillip Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: LIDIS


Architect: JPW


Residential: 413 units


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 41


3 November:



CULWULLA said:


> nov3



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Darling Square* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://www.darlingsq.com

Project facts


Address: 2-88 Hay Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: _multiple_


Residential: 2,400 units


Office: 20,000 sqm (215,278 s.f.)


Retail: 5,500 sqm (59,201 s.f.)


Height: 136m, 136m, 97m (446ft, 446ft, 318ft)


Floors: 40, 40, 28


8 November:



CULWULLA said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Emblem* | Green Square

Official website: http://emblemwaterloo.com.au

Project facts


Address: 52-54 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: JQZ


Architect: PTW/BVN/Chenchow Little


Residential: 345 units


Retail: 2,382 sqm (25,640 s.f.)


Height: 70m (230ft)


Floors: 21


15 November:



Brizer said:


> *LACHLAN PRECINCT
> 
> EMBLEM*
> Gadigal Ave, O'Dea Av.
> 
> Construction update: 15 nov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View north from O'Dea Avenue with future extension of Gadigal Avenue on the left. North Building rising at north end of the site with core of tower rising in front of it. South Building coming up to ground level in front.



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Village* | Parramatta

Official website: http://westvillageliving.com.au/

Project facts


Address: 88 Church Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Ecoworld


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 398 units


Retail: 743 sqm (7,998 s.f.)


Height: 129m (423ft)


Floors: 39


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


Renderings:


----------



## ferge

Gorgeous tower, great to see such an addition to the Northern Sydney cluster


----------



## geoking66

*Altitude* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 330 Church Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Meriton


Residential: 629 units


Height: 177m, 128m (581ft, 420ft)


Floors: 55, 39


16 November:



cnd said:


> November 16 - Looking very imposing from the river, shot from Instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By jennifuryairy


----------



## geoking66

*Barrack Place* | CBD

Official website: http://barrackplace.com

Project facts


Address: 151 Clarence Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Investa


Architect: Architectus


Office: 22,000 sqm (236,806 s.f.)


Height: 83m (272ft)


Floors: 21


19 November:



Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> Pics from today



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*31-37 Herbert Street* | St Leonards

Project facts


Address: 31-37 Herbert Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Aqualand


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 410 units


Retail: 5,675 sqm (61,085 s.f.)


Height: 103m, 77m, 65m (338ft, 253ft, 213ft)


Floors: 30, 23, 18


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Demolition preparation


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Cost: A$1.7 billion (£1.0 billion, US$1.3 billion)


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


1 November:



AtD said:


> Goodbyeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Some before shots.
> 
> Wynard Ramps - still a handful of shops open.



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Demolition


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


28 December (demolition of existing building):



cnd said:


> 60MP by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60MP1 by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Reserve* | Green Square

Official website: http://reserveliving.com.au

Project facts


Address: 906 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: JQZ


Architect: BVN


Residential: 343 units


Floors: 13


7 January:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Arc* | CBD

Official website: http://arcbycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 161 Clarence Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 220 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 25


8 January:



cnd said:


> ARC by cnd



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Ryde Garden* | North Ryde

Official website: http://www.rydegarden.com.au

Project facts


Address: 27-37 Delhi Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Watpac/Country Garden


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 830 units


Height: max. 92m (302ft)


Floors: 27, 23, 13


9 January:



djuhn2 said:


> Source: Watpac Project Page



Rendering (bottom right):


----------



## geoking66

*Ovo* | Green Square

Official website: http://greensquare.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 960 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 224 units


Height: 97m (318ft)


Floors: 28

7 January:



Brizer said:


> *Construction Update*
> 
> Photos taken 07.01.2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View along Portman Lane to core of the tower.
> Ebsworth Apartments on left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from south at Tosh Lane and future Paul Street.
> Ebsworth Apartments with rising core of Ovo Tower beside it.
> In distance, left, Waterloo Estate, right, CBD.



Rendering:


----------



## Guest

Me encanta Sydney porque cada vez que la visito tiene algo nuevo por descubrir, porque siempre esta constante cambio y siempre para bien, felicitaciones por eso.


----------



## geoking66

*Pavilions* | Olympic Park

Project facts


Address: 2 Figtree Drive


Status: Proposed


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: BVN


Residential: 701 units


Retail: 1,500 sqm (16,146 s.f.)


Height: 113m, 98m, 73m, 37m (371ft, 322ft, 240ft, 121ft)


Floors: max. 34


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*CBD and South East Light Rail* | CBD to Randwick and Kingsford via Surry Hills

Official website: http://www.sydneylightrail.transport.nsw.gov.au

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Cost: A$2.2bn


Length: 12.7km (7.9mi)


Number of stations: 23


Estimated opening: 2019


Work underway at the intersection of George and Hay Streets in the CBD:



prp002 said:


>



Map:


----------



## geoking66

*Sydney Greenland Centre* | CBD

Official website: http://www.greenlandcentre.com.au

Project facts


Address: 115 Bathurst Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Greenland


Architect: BVN/Woods Bagot


Residential: 478 units


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 68


23 January:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wanda One Sydney* | Circular Quay

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Demolition imminent


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


Demolition imminent:



CULWULLA said:


> looks like 25th jan it all starts. complete demoltion of all buildings by May 2018.
> 
> but looks like Wanda hotel is first to be built then 1 Alfred.
> tower A (1 alfred) is set to start jan 2019.
> all buildings and landscape complete by mid 2021. gonna be a long thread



Renderings:


----------



## mw123

The Ribbon, Darling Harbour | 90m 



upwards said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*One Sydney Harbour* | Barangaroo

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Renzo Piano


Residential: 750 units


Height: 247m, 207m, 104m (810ft, 679ft, 341ft)


Floors: 71, 60, 31


25 January:



upwards said:


> the remediation tents have been removed this week
> 
> This is the schedule..
> 
> *Early 2017: Excavation of contaminated fill materials at Barangaroo finishes. Tent removed. Regular excavation continues.*
> 
> Early 2018: Conclusion of excavation at Central Barangaroo and Barangaroo South. Back filling of Central Barangaroo.
> 
> http://www.barangaroo.com/discover-barangaroo/former-gasworks-remediation/background-information/gasworks-faq.aspx



Rendering (left to right: Crown Sydney, One Sydney Harbour, International Towers):


----------



## geoking66

*12a Parkes Street* | Harris Park

Project facts


Address: 12a Parkes Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Mecone


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 102 units


Height: 82m (269ft)


Floors: 22


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*3 Parramatta Square* | Parramatta

Official website: http://www.cityofparramatta.com.au/transformation/parramatta-square

Project facts


Address: 153 Macquarie Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 43,959 sqm (473,171 s.f.)


Retail: 1,979 sqm (21,302 s.f.)


Height: 84m (276ft)


Floors: 17


Renderings:


----------



## mw123

*Sydney Metro *| Cudgegong Road Station















Sydney Metro North West Skytrain update. 3.1.2017. by Tim, on Flickr

Sydney Metro North West Skytrain update. 3.1.2017. by Tim, on Flickr

Sydney Metro North West Skytrain update. 3.1.2017. by Tim, on Flickr

Sydney Metro North West Skytrain update. 3.1.2017. by Tim, on Flickr

Sydney Metro North West Skytrain update. 3.1.2017. by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*118 Mount Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 118 Mount Street


Status: Proposed


Architect: FJMT


Office: 23,494 sqm (252,887 s.f.)


Height: 110m (361ft)


Floors: 29


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*R1* | Barangaroo

Project facts


Address: 2 Barangaroo Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour


Retail: 804 sqm (8,654 s.f.)


Height: 11m (36ft)


Floors: 3


2 February:



cnd said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Duo* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/duo

Project facts


Address: 102 Broadway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 313 units


Office/retail: 5,500 sqm (59,202 s.f.)


Floors: 15


8 February:



cnd said:


> From Central Park Sydney's Instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/centralparksyd/?hl=en



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


1 February:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Emblem* | Green Square

Official website: http://emblemwaterloo.com.au

Project facts


Address: 52-54 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: JQZ


Architect: PTW/BVN/Chenchow Little


Residential: 345 units


Retail: 2,382 sqm (25,640 s.f.)


Height: 70m (230ft)


Floors: 21


4 February:



Brizer said:


> View from O'Dea Avenue at Gadigal Avenue at the south end.
> South on O'Dea: 8 storeys
> Central tower: 21 storeys
> North on Archibald: 8 storeys



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Embassy Tower* | St Leonards

Official website: http://embassytower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1-13 Marshall Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Loftex


Architect: Nettletontribe


Residential: 269 units


Height: 98m (322ft)


Floors: 29


13 February:



upwards said:


> today - Excavation at bottom - tower crane in place



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Demolition 


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Cost: A$1.7 billion (£1.0 billion, US$1.3 billion)


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


13 February:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## GGJ16

^^ Great addition ! How old is the building that it's getting demolished ? Looks rather new to me


----------



## geoking66

*The Landmark* | St Leonards

Official website: http://thelandmarksydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 500 Pacific Highway


Status: Demolition


Developer: New Hope Group/VIMG


Architect: a+ Group


Residential: 495 units


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 46


13 February:



upwards said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## ferroviar

This one (Landmark in St Leonards) is AMAZING. This is the kind of inventive architecture I wish we could have in the city, the way they do in the Melbourne CBD!! Why do the ones in the city have to be so straight and boxy? Like that horrible new box at Wynyard - see above...


----------



## geoking66

*Ovo* | Green Square

Official website: http://greensquare.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 960 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 224 units


Height: 97m (318ft)


Floors: 28


13 February:



Brizer said:


> Core now at level 10.



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Darling Square* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://www.darlingsq.com

Project facts


Address: 2-88 Hay Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: _multiple_


Residential: 2,400 units


Office: 20,000 sqm (215,278 s.f.)


Retail: 5,500 sqm (59,201 s.f.)


Height: 136m, 136m, 97m (446ft, 446ft, 318ft)


Floors: 40, 40, 28


1 February:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Chatswood Place* | Chatswood

Official website: http://chatswoodplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 260 Victoria Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Platino


Residential: 223 units


Retail: 4,000 sqm (43,056 s.f.)


Floors: 8


20 February:



upwards said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Lighthouse* | Dee Why

Official website: http://lighthousedeewhy.com

Project facts


Address: 9-17 Howard Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Crone


Residential: 351 units


Retail: 16,000 sqm (172,223 s.f.)


Floors: 16


11 February:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Opal Tower* | Olympic Park

Official website: http://www.opaltower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1 Bennelong Parkway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Ecove


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 392 units


Height: 117m (384ft)


Floors: 36


22 February:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Polaris* | North Sydney

Official website: http://polarisnorthsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 150 Pacific Highway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Element


Architect: Allen Jack + Cottier


Residential: 218 units


Height: 86m (282ft)


Floors: 24


13 February:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*EY Centre* | CBD

Official website: http://www.200george.com.au

Project facts


Address: 200 George Street


Status: Complete


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: FJMT


Office: 38,479 sqm (414,185 s.f.)


Retail: 476 sqm (5,124 s.f.)


Height: 155m (509ft)


Floors: 37



200 George Street Sydney by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Beyond* | Hurstville

Official website: http://beyondbyfridcorp.com.au

Project facts


Address: 93 Forest Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Fridcorp


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 556 units


Floors: max. 19


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


2 March:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Vivacity* | Olympic Park

Official website: http://vivacityliving.com.au

Project facts


Address: 5 Uhrig Road


Status: Approved


Developer: JQZ


Architect: BVN


Residential: 560 units


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Arc* | CBD

Official website: http://arcbycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 161 Clarence Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 220 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 25


2 March:









Arc by cnd


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*West Village* | Parramatta

Official website: http://westvillageliving.com.au/

Project facts


Address: 88 Church Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Ecoworld


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 398 units


Retail: 743 sqm (7,998 s.f.)


Height: 129m (423ft)


Floors: 39


2 March:


Parramatta West Village Work 2.3.2017 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Demolition 


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Cost: A$1.7 billion (£1.0 billion, US$1.3 billion)


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


2 March:



cnd said:


> WP by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*88 on Regent* | Redfern

Official website: http://88onregent.com.au

Project facts


Address: 88 Regent Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Thirdi


Architect: SJB


Residential: 80 units


Retail: 200 sqm (2,153 s.f.)


Floors: 18


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Barrack Place* | CBD

Official website: http://barrackplace.com

Project facts


Address: 151 Clarence Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Investa


Architect: Architectus


Office: 22,000 sqm (236,806 s.f.)


Height: 83m (272ft)


Floors: 21


5 March:



CULWULLA said:


> lots of digging i can hear



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Poly Horizon* | Epping

Official website: http://poly-global.com.au/poly-horizon

Project facts


Address: 20-28 Cambridge Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Poly Australia


Architect: PTW


Residential: 480 units


Height: 72m, 72m, 27m (236ft, 236ft, 89ft)


Floors: 22, 22, 8


27 February:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


6 March:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## Sterlyng65

geoking66 said:


> *Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo
> 
> Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 35 Hickson Road
> 
> 
> Status: Site preparation
> 
> 
> Developer: Crown
> 
> 
> Architect: Wilkinson Eyre
> 
> 
> Hotel: 350 rooms
> 
> 
> Height: 271m (889ft)
> 
> 
> Floors: 75
> 
> 
> 6 March:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rendering:




This building looks exactly like the one they're trying to build in Melbourne.


----------



## geoking66

*Bays Precinct* | White, Johnstons, Blackwattle and Rozelle Bays

Official website: https://thebayssydney.com.au

Project facts


Status: Vision


Waterways: 94ha (0.4 sq mi)


Government land: 95ha (0.4 sq mi)


Harbourfront: 5.5km (3.4mi)


Bays Precinct transformation plan overview:


----------



## geoking66

*Duo* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/duo

Project facts


Address: 102 Broadway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 313 units


Office/retail: 5,500 sqm (59,202 s.f.)


Floors: 15


2 March:



cnd said:


> Duo by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West End* | Glebe

Official website: http://www.westendresidences.com.au

Project facts


Address: 2-6 Elger Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Roxy-Pacific


Architect: Turner


Residential: 247 units


Floors: 8


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Approved


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*nbh* | Macquarie Park

Official website: http://nbhsydney.com

Project facts


Address: 25-27 Epping Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Greenland


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 854 units


Retail: 6,000 sqm (64,583 s.f.)


Floors: 17


nbh is phase 1 of the larger Lachlan's Line redevelopment and is comprised of the right-most set of buildings in the below rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Niu* | Granville

Project facts


Address: 2-6 Cowper Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Develotek


Residential: 264 units


Height: 65m (213ft)


Floors: 20


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Burwood Place* | Burwood

Project facts


Address: 42-60 Railway Parade


Status: Proposed


Developer: Holdmark


Architect: Architectus/Cox


Residential: 1,050 units


Office: 15,100 sqm (162,535 s.f.)


Retail: 7,450 sqm (80,191 s.f.)


Height: 140m, 128m, 103m, 72m, 62m (459ft, 420ft, 338ft, 236ft, 203ft)


Floors: 42, 38, 30, 20, 15


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Waterfall* | Green Square

Official website: http://waterfallbycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 18-20 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Approved


Developer: Crown


Architect: SJB


Residential: 331 units


Height: 70m (230ft)


Floors: 20


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Sydney Greenland Centre* | CBD

Official website: http://www.greenlandcentre.com.au

Project facts


Address: 115 Bathurst Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Greenland


Architect: BVN/Woods Bagot


Residential: 478 units


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 68


9 March:



cnd said:


> March 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GC by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Leonards Square* | St Leonards Square

Official website: http://stleonards.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 472-486 Pacific Highway


Status: Demolition


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Sissons


Residential: 500 units


Height: 133m, 98m (436ft, 322ft)


Floors: 40, 28


13 February:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Duo* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/duo

Project facts


Address: 102 Broadway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 313 units


Office/retail: 5,500 sqm (59,202 s.f.)


Floors: 15


9 March:



cnd said:


> Duo by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Paragon* | Green Square

Project facts


Address: 142 Epsom Road


Status: Topped out


Developer: Hifu


Architect: Turner


Residential: 192 units


Retail: 6,000 sqm (64,583 s.f.)


Floors: 13


27 February:



Brizer said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Sirius* | Wentworth Point

Project facts


Address: 10 Footbridge Boulevard


Status: Under construction


Developer: Billbergia


Architect: Scott Carver


Residential: 145 units


Height: 80m (262ft)


Floors: 26


12 March:



CULWULLA said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*International Towers* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://www.barangaroosouth.com.au/commercial/international-towers-sydney

Project facts


Address: 100-300 Barangaroo Avenue


Status: Complete


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners


Office: 280,000 sqm (3,013,894 s.f.)


Height: 217m, 178m, 169m (712ft, 584ft, 554ft)


Floors: 51, 43, 40


4 March:



cnd said:


> New aerial shot from Sydney Images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Sydney Images


----------



## geoking66

*CBD and South East Light Rail* | CBD to Randwick and Kingsford via Surry Hills

Official website: http://www.sydneylightrail.transport.nsw.gov.au

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Cost: A$2.2bn


Length: 12.7km (7.9mi)


Number of stations: 23


Estimated opening: 2019


George Street between Grosvenor and Essex Streets in the northern CBD. The Grosvenor Street station site can be seen at the far side of the somewhat diagonal and off-set intersection near the back of the photo:



laxor said:


>



Map:


----------



## geoking66

*105 Phillip Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 105 Phillip Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dexus


Architect: PTW


Office: 25,000 sqm (269,098 s.f.)


Height: 65m (213ft)


Floors: 15


12 March:


20170312_111536~2 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*59 Goulburn Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 59 Goulburn Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Roxy-Pacific


Architect: Crone


Residential: 130 units


Hotel: 390 rooms


Height: 135m (443ft)


Floors: 40


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


15 March:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Martin Place Towers* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 50-51 Martin Place, 55 Hunter Street


Status: Concept


Developer: Macquarie


Height: 145m, 125m (478ft, 410ft)


Floors: 39, 32


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Altitude* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 330 Church Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Meriton


Residential: 629 units


Height: 177m, 128m (581ft, 420ft)


Floors: 55, 39


18 March:



saint_timmy said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Emblem* | Green Square

Official website: http://emblemwaterloo.com.au

Project facts


Address: 52-54 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: JQZ


Architect: PTW/BVN/Chenchow Little


Residential: 345 units


Retail: 2,382 sqm (25,640 s.f.)


Height: 70m (230ft)


Floors: 21


15 March:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Lennox* | Parramatta

Official website: http://www.thelennoxparramatta.com.au

Project facts


Address: 12 Phillip Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: LIDIS


Architect: JPW


Residential: 413 units


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 41


7 March:


Parramatta The Lennox Work 7.3.2017 4 by Parracity, on Flickr

Rendering:


----------



## _Tello_

geoking66 said:


> *International Towers* | Barangaroo
> 
> Official website: http://www.barangaroosouth.com.au/commercial/international-towers-sydney
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 100-300 Barangaroo Avenue
> 
> 
> Status: Complete
> 
> 
> Developer: Lend Lease
> 
> 
> Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners
> 
> 
> Office: 280,000 sqm (3,013,894 s.f.)
> 
> 
> Height: 217m, 178m, 169m (712ft, 584ft, 554ft)
> 
> 
> Floors: 51, 43, 40
> 
> 
> 4 March:


Beautiful


----------



## geoking66

*362 Oxford Street* | Bondi Junction

Project facts


Address: 362 Oxford Street


Status: Proposed


Architect: SJB


Residential: 85 units


Floors: 14


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Norwest Marketown* | Baulkham Hills

Project facts


Address: 4 Century Circuit


Status: Concept


Developer: Mulpha


Residential: 1,056 units


Retail: 26,000 sqm (279,862 s.f.)


Floors: max. 170m (558ft)


Floors: max. 40


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Omnia* | Kings Cross

Official website: http://www.omniapottspoint.com.au

Project facts


Address: 224 Victoria Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Greenland


Architect: Durbach Block Jaggers


Residential: 135 units


Height: 50m (164ft)


Floors: 17


20 March:


Delayed construction by Alexander Solodkoff, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Ovo* | Green Square

Official website: http://greensquare.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 960 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 224 units


Height: 97m (318ft)


Floors: 28


22 March:



Brizer said:


> *Infrastructure & Ovo.*



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Lunar* | Jannali

Project facts


Address: 17 Mitchell Avenue


Status: Proposed


Architect: Rothe Lowman


Residential: 64 units


Floors: 5


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*50 Belmore Street* | Penrith

Project facts


Address: 50 Belmore Street


Status: Proposed


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 10,500 sqm (113,021 s.f.)


Floors: 9


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Demolition 


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Cost: A$1.7 billion (£1.0 billion, US$1.3 billion)


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


24 March:









WP by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Altessa 888 Gordon* | Gordon

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 888 Pacific Highway


Status: Approved 


Developer: Aoyuan


Architect: Nettleton Tribe


Residential: 141 units


Floors: 6


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Demolition


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


27 March:


002 by prp002, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Ovo* | Green Square

Official website: http://greensquare.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 960 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 224 units


Height: 97m (318ft)


Floors: 28


27 March (core on right):



Tired_of_Tomorrow said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*65 Sussex Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 65 Sussex Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: M&L


Architect: Fitzpatrick + Partners


Hotel: 182 rooms


Floors: 6


25 March:



Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


25 March:



Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> Today:



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

Sydney has officially become the first Australian city with a population of more than 5m people.



> *Sydney's population tops five million, ABS data shows*
> 
> Sydney's population has topped the 5 million mark after adding a million people in just 16 years.
> 
> It took the city almost 30 years, from 1971 to 2000, to grow from 3 million to 4 million people but only half that time to pile on its next million.
> 
> (@SMH)


----------



## geoking66

*100 Mount Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 100 Mount Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dexus


Architect: Architectus


Office: 41,419 sqm (445,830 s.f.)


Height: 149m (489ft)


Floors: 38


1 April:



upwards said:


> i was also there in north syd today - second tower crane being installed



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*One Circular Quay* | CBD

Official website: http://onecircularquay.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Demolition imminent


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


New rendering along with name change from Wanda One Sydney to One Circular Quay:


----------



## geoking66

*R1* | Barangaroo

Project facts


Address: 2 Barangaroo Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour


Retail: 804 sqm (8,654 s.f.)


Height: 11m (36ft)


Floors: 3


20 April:









R1 by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*CBD and South East Light Rail* | CBD to Randwick and Kingsford via Surry Hills

Official website: http://www.sydneylightrail.transport.nsw.gov.au

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Cost: A$2.2bn


Length: 12.7km (7.9mi)


Number of stations: 23


Estimated opening: 2019


George Street under construction in the CBD:



prp002 said:


> 002 by prp002, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 003 by prp002, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 008 by prp002, on Flickr



Map:


----------



## geoking66

*Sydney Greenland Centre* | CBD

Official website: http://www.greenlandcentre.com.au

Project facts


Address: 115 Bathurst Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Greenland


Architect: BVN/Woods Bagot


Residential: 478 units


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 68


27 April:



cnd said:


> GC by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Waterfall* | Green Square

Official website: http://waterfallbycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 18-20 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Crown


Architect: SJB


Residential: 331 units


Height: 70m (230ft)


Floors: 20


27 April:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Demolition


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


26 April:


017 by prp002, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*100 Mount Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 100 Mount Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dexus


Architect: Architectus


Office: 41,419 sqm (445,830 s.f.)


Height: 149m (489ft)


Floors: 38


2 May:



paco280 said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Demolition 


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Cost: A$1.7 billion (£1.0 billion, US$1.3 billion)


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


3 May:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*5-7 Parkes Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 5-7 Parkes Street


Status: Proposed 


Developer: Dyldam


Architect: Tony Caro


Residential: 175 units


Height: 72m (236ft)


Floors: 24


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Adina Grand* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 280 George Street


Status: Demolition 


Developer: JPW


Architect: PTW


Hotel: 175 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 25


3 May:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## OEL4

In 2016 Erik was commissioned a project for the Swedish construction company NCC on the topic "Beyond Construction". Erik worked out six different concepts together with the agency Garbergs in Stockholm to highlight the different areas in which NCC is working.
Photo/Retouch: Erik Johansson


----------



## geoking66

*Atmosphere* | Castle Hill

Official website: http://atmospherecastlehill.com.au

Project facts


Address: 299-309 Old Northern Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Toplace


Architect: Krikis Tayler


Residential: 378 units


Height: 65m, 61m (213ft, 200ft)


Floors: 21, 20


7 May:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Chatswood Place* | Chatswood

Official website: http://chatswoodplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 260 Victoria Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Platino


Residential: 223 units


Retail: 4,000 sqm (43,056 s.f.)


Floors: 8


3 May:



upwards said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Natura* | Macquarie Park

Official website: https://www.naturaliving.com.au

Project facts


Address: 82-84 Waterloo Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Romeciti


Architect: Architectus


Residential: 357 units


Retail: 167 sqm (1,798 s.f.)


Floors: 20


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


4 May:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wonderland* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/wonderland

Project facts


Address: 20 Wellington Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 296 units


Floors: 14


11 May:



cnd said:


> Wonderland, May 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL by
> cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL2 by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Calibre* | Surry Hills

Official website: http://calibresurryhills.com.au

Project facts


Address: 10-14 Cooper Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Icon


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 19 units


Floors: 8


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Altitude* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 330 Church Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Meriton


Residential: 629 units


Height: 177m, 128m (581ft, 420ft)


Floors: 55, 39


12 May:



xing lin said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Sydney Greenland Centre* | CBD

Official website: http://www.greenlandcentre.com.au

Project facts


Address: 115 Bathurst Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Greenland


Architect: BVN/Woods Bagot


Residential: 478 units


Height: 237m (778ft)


Floors: 68


14 May:



Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

16 May:



upwards said:


> *Extracts from ‘Urban Ideas’ publication*
> 
> http://www.urbantaskforce.com.au/urbanideas/may2017/?page=1
> Download as a PDF for easier viewing after you open flip book magazine
> 
> Many of the submissions to the Draft Master Plan proposed much higher heights
> than envisaged by the master plan.
> 
> *This page illustrates the variety of heights
> proposed from 95 storeys (Billbergia), to 70 storeys (Site 1668), to 45 storeys*
> (Dunnet), to 25–35 storeys (GPT), to 20–30 storeys (YMCI).
> 
> It is clear that the end
> result of these proposals would be a much more dynamic and dramatic profile to
> the centre than the existing masterplan.
> 
> The Sydney Olympic Park Draft Master Plan predated the
> announcement by the NSW Government of the Metro West
> Line with a new station at Sydney Olympic Park.
> 
> * Clearly the new station is a game changer that opens up the potential
> to provide more accommodation and built form on the site.*
> 
> *To mark the location of the new station and to provide
> some funds toward its construction the CM+ design has
> a 95 storey tower adjacent to the station with further
> towers nearby.*


----------



## geoking66

*66-82 Talavera Road* | Macquarie Park

Project facts


Address: 66-82 Talavera Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Holdmark


Architect: Architectus


Residential: 1,400 units


Office/retail: 20,000 sqm (215,278 s.f.)


Height: 120m (394ft)


Floors: 39


Rendering:


----------



## erbse

^ A park of Lipstick Buildings! :naughty:










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lipstick_Building,_taken_by_Arnd_Otto_Dewald.jpg


----------



## geoking66

*Aspire* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 8 Parramatta Square


Status: Proposed


Developer: Walker


Architect: Bates Smart


Height: 233m (764ft)


Floors: 72


Rendering:


----------



## jrb

Love this thread.

Great updates 

Thank you all.

So many nice proposals and towers going up in Sydney

Can I ask.

Do you get any rain in Sydney?

Because even now going into late Autumn, the Sky is still blue, and the trees still have leaves. If only Manchester was like that in Late Autumn. :lol: Does it get cold in Sydney during the Winter months, which are coming soon?


----------



## Cariad

jrb said:


> Love this thread.
> 
> Great updates
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> So many nice proposals and towers going up in Sydney
> 
> Can I ask.
> 
> Do you get any rain in Sydney?
> 
> Because even now going into late Autumn, the Sky is still blue, and the trees still have leaves. If only Manchester was like that in Late Autumn. :lol: Does it get cold in Sydney during the Winter months, which are coming soon?


Today it is raining but not overly heavy. We tend to get more torrential downpours that can flood the streets for an hour or so and then it clears up.
We don't get much of the drizzle rain you get in the UK


----------



## geoking66

*Barrack Place* | CBD

Official website: http://barrackplace.com

Project facts


Address: 151 Clarence Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Investa


Architect: Architectus


Office: 22,000 sqm (236,806 s.f.)


Height: 83m (272ft)


Floors: 21


18 May:



cnd said:


> May 18, From Kent St. It's certainly the prettiest hoarding in town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BP1 by cnd



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Ovo* | Green Square

Official website: http://greensquare.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 960 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 224 units


Height: 97m (318ft)


Floors: 28


16 May:



Brizer said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*14-20 Parkes Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 14-20 Parkes Street


Status: Approved


Developer: CWG


Architect: SJB


Residential: 300 units


Height: 91m (299ft)


Floors: 30


Rendering:


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Nice


----------



## geoking66

*Polaris* | North Sydney

Official website: http://polarisnorthsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 150 Pacific Highway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Element


Architect: Allen Jack + Cottier


Residential: 218 units


Height: 86m (282ft)


Floors: 24


21 May:


Untitled by Paco Martinez Baena, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*173-175 Phillip Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 173-175 Phillip Street


Status: Approved


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 127 units


Retail: 625 sqm (6,727)


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 27


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*105 Phillip Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 105 Phillip Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dexus


Architect: PTW


Office: 25,000 sqm (269,098 s.f.)


Retail: 228 sqm (2,454 s.f.)


Height: 65m (213ft)


Floors: 15


Sold for A$229m (A$9,077/sqm, A$843 p.s.f.):



> Two Charter Hall Group funds have snapped up a major tower in the western Sydney hub of Parramatta that is being developed by Dexus to house NSW government staff in a $229 million deal.
> 
> The group’s Prime Office Fund and Direct Office Fund teamed up to buy the tower in a deal, brokered by CI Australia’s Michael Stokes and Rebecca Roberts and an Asian adviser, that rerated property values in the area.
> 
> “The opportunity to acquire this asset is consistent with our strategy of acquiring assets with a long WALE, leased to strong tenant covenants underpinning high quality cash flow, in strategic locations,” Charter Hall group executive, office, Adrian Taylor, said.
> 
> He noted the market was “extremely competitive” for high quality long leased investment assets, particularly leased to blue chip tenants.
> 
> CPOF fund manager Craig Newman said the purchase followed fund’s successful development of the Western Sydney University Parramatta CBD campus. Dexus said the asset was sold to the Charter Hall (CHC) joint venture at an implied cap rate of 5.3 per cent and noted that part of the sale proceeds would be received this month, contributing to fiscal 2017 trading profits.
> 
> (@Full article)



12 March:


20170312_111536~2 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Duo* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/duo

Project facts


Address: 102 Broadway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 313 units


Office/retail: 5,500 sqm (59,202 s.f.)


Floors: 15


25 May:



cnd said:


> DUO by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Demolition


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


29 May:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Emblem* | Green Square

Official website: http://emblemwaterloo.com.au

Project facts


Address: 52-54 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: JQZ


Architect: PTW/BVN/Chenchow Little


Residential: 345 units


Retail: 2,382 sqm (25,640 s.f.)


Height: 70m (230ft)


Floors: 21


26 May:



Brizer said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Demolition 


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Cost: A$1.7 billion (£1.0 billion, US$1.3 billion)


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


1 June:



cnd said:


> WP by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*67 Albert Avenue* | Chatswood

Project facts


Address: 67 Albert Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: CorVal


Architect: Fitzpatrick + Partners


Office: 10,397 sqm (111,912 s.f.)


Height: 80m (262ft)


Floors: 18


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Retreat* | Olympic Park

Official website: http://theretreatapartments.com.au

Project facts


Address: 7 Carter Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Meriton


Architect: SJB


Residential: 273 units


Height: 70m, 70m (230ft, 230ft)


Floors: 22, 22


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*90 Goulburn Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 90 Goulburn Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: CityState


Architect: SJB


Residential: 10,820 sqm (116,466 s.f.)


Height: 121m (397ft)


Floors: 37


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


1 June:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Darling Square* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://www.darlingsq.com

Project facts


Address: 2-88 Hay Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: _multiple_


Residential: 2,400 units


Office: 20,000 sqm (215,278 s.f.)


Retail: 5,500 sqm (59,201 s.f.)


Height: 136m, 136m, 97m (446ft, 446ft, 318ft)


Floors: 40, 40, 28


1 June:



cnd said:


> DS by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*International Towers* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://www.barangaroosouth.com.au/commercial/international-towers-sydney

Project facts


Address: 100-300 Barangaroo Avenue


Status: Complete


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners


Office: 280,000 sqm (3,013,894 s.f.)


Height: 217m, 178m, 169m (712ft, 584ft, 554ft)


Floors: 51, 43, 40


28 May:



cnd said:


> ITS by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*Infinity* | Green Square

Official website: http://infinitybycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 301 Botany Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 401 units


Height: 60m (197ft)


Floors: 20


5 June:



Brizer said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Duo* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/duo

Project facts


Address: 102 Broadway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 313 units


Office/retail: 5,500 sqm (59,202 s.f.)


Floors: 15


8 June:



cnd said:


> DUO by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Embassy Tower* | St Leonards

Official website: http://embassytower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1-13 Marshall Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Loftex


Architect: Nettletontribe


Residential: 269 units


Height: 98m (322ft)


Floors: 29


12 June:



upwards said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*One Circular Quay* | CBD

Official website: http://onecircularquay.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


12 June (white crane in front of the Harbour Bridge):



Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Landmark* | St Leonards

Official website: http://thelandmarksydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 500 Pacific Highway


Status: Site preparation


Developer: New Hope Group/VIMG


Architect: a+ Group


Residential: 495 units


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 46


12 June:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Demolition 


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Cost: A$1.7 billion (£1.0 billion, US$1.3 billion)


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


15 June:


Wynyard Place by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*2-10 Phillip Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 2-10 Phillip Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Coronation


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 305 units


Hotel: 252 rooms


Height: 200m (656ft)


Floors: 55


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Opera Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.operaresidences.com.au

Project facts


Address: 71-79 Macquarie Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Macrolink/Landream


Architect: Tzannes


Residential: 109 units


Floors: 20


15 June:


Opera Residences by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Leonards Square* | St Leonards

Official website: http://stleonards.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 472-486 Pacific Highway


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Sissons


Residential: 500 units


Height: 133m, 98m (436ft, 322ft)


Floors: 40, 28


12 June:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Circular Quay Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 174-182 George Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 54


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Finery* | Green Square

Official website: http://thefinery.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 13-17 Lachlan Street


Status: Under construction 


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Mirvac Designs


Residential: 226 units


Floors: 7


10 June:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Lighthouse* | Dee Why

Official website: http://lighthousedeewhy.com

Project facts


Address: 9-17 Howard Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Crone


Residential: 351 units


Retail: 16,000 sqm (172,223 s.f.)


Floors: 16


20 June:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## jrb

Live webcam. Click on the link below.

Screen grabbed via my iPad.










http://webcamsydney.com


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Approved


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


Quay Quarter will break ground in January 2018:



> *AMP kickstarts $2bn Quay project*
> 
> Funds house AMP Capital has confirmed it will kick off the office component of its $2 billion Quay Quarter Sydney development in January after selling close to $400 million worth of luxury apartments last weekend in the broader harbourside precinct it is overhauling.
> 
> The group’s confident stance comes as office rents are rising and more major tenants are tipped to seek out hi-tech space over the next four years.
> 
> Kicking off the project may also give AMP Capital an edge over some rivals which will finish their projects after the group’s late 2020 target completion date.
> 
> The office tower is being started as the financial services group has pre-committed to take about 40 per cent of the office space and inquiry on the project is strong.
> 
> “We remain on track to commence development in January next year,” AMP Capital managing director, office and industrial, Luke Briscoe said.
> 
> He added the group was “moving forward” with a pre-commitment from the listed AMP which will take about 36,500sq m of premium office space, although the building’s naming rights are yet to be decided.
> 
> Mr Briscoe said that prospective tenants had been drawn to AMP Capital’s overhaul of the overall 1.1ha site which spans two city blocks and would include top retail and leisure amenities over 6000sq m, as well as providing the most modern office space and technologies.
> 
> QQT leasing agent John Hickey of CBRE said there was about 500,000sq m due for expiry in the Sydney CBD in 2021-23. “This fits perfectly with our proposed timeframes for QQT,” he said.
> 
> (@Full article)



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Lennox* | Parramatta

Official website: http://www.thelennoxparramatta.com.au

Project facts


Address: 12 Phillip Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: LIDIS


Architect: JPW


Residential: 413 units


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 41


14 June:


Parramatta The Lennox Work 14.6.2017 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Barrack Place* | CBD

Official website: http://barrackplace.com

Project facts


Address: 151 Clarence Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Investa


Architect: Architectus


Office: 22,000 sqm (236,806 s.f.)


Height: 83m (272ft)


Floors: 21


15 June:



cnd said:


> BP by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BP by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BP by cnd



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*180 George Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 180 George Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Crone


Residential: 753 units


Retail: 3,220 sqm (34,660 s.f.)


Height: 211m, 180m (692ft, 591ft)


Floors: 55, 50


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


23 June:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Chatswood Place* | Chatswood

Official website: http://chatswoodplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 260 Victoria Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Platino


Residential: 223 units


Retail: 4,000 sqm (43,056 s.f.)


Floors: 8


25 June:



upwards said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Twenty95* | Manly

Official website: http://www.twenty95manly.com.au

Project facts


Address: 21 Belgrave Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Grocon


Architect: CHROFI


Residential: 24 units


Retail: 600 sqm (6,458 s.f.)


Floors: 5


This has broken ground:



> *Twenty95 construction commences in beachside Manly*
> 
> Construction has commenced on Grocon’s Twenty95 Manly, in Sydney, following the selection of Construction Profile as the development’s design and construct contractor.
> 
> (@Full article)



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


26 June:



CULWULLA said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Arc* | CBD

Official website: http://arcbycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 161 Clarence Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 220 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 25


15 June:



cnd said:


> Arc by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arc by cnd



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Altitude* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 330 Church Street


Status: Complete


Developer: Meriton


Residential: 629 units


Height: 177m, 128m (581ft, 420ft)


Floors: 55, 39


24 June:


Parramatta Church & Phillip Sts Crn Looking North 24.6.2017 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


New rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Circular Quay* | CBD

Official website: http://onecircularquay.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


29 June:



cnd said:


> WOS by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Ovo* | Green Square

Official website: http://greensquare.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 960 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 224 units


Height: 97m (318ft)


Floors: 28


27 June:



Brizer said:


> Rising above the neigbourhood again:



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Demolition 


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


29 June:









WP by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


29 June:



cnd said:


> YG1 by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*116 Macquarie Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 116 Macquarie Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Statewide


Architect: Stanisic


Residential: 385 units


Office: 4,968 sqm (53,475 s.f.)


Retail: 625 sqm (6,727 s.f.)


Height: 156m (512ft)


Floors: 48


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


6 July:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Duo* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/duo

Project facts


Address: 102 Broadway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 313 units


Office/retail: 5,500 sqm (59,202 s.f.)


Floors: 15


6 July:



cnd said:


> DUO by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Circular Quay* | CBD

Official website: http://onecircularquay.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


8 July:



Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*V by Crown* | Parramatta

Official website: http://vbycrown.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31-39 Macquarie Street


Status: Complete


Developer: Crown


Architect: Allen Jack + Cottier


Residential: 519 units


Height: 114m (374ft)


Floors: 29


6 July:


Parramatta Macquarie St V Building 5.7.2017 7 by Parracity, on Flickr


Parramatta Macquarie St V Building 5.7.2017 8 by Parracity, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Chatswood Place* | Chatswood

Official website: http://chatswoodplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 260 Victoria Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Platino


Residential: 223 units


Retail: 4,000 sqm (43,056 s.f.)


Floors: 8


4 July:



upwards said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Opera Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.operaresidences.com.au

Project facts


Address: 71-79 Macquarie Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Macrolink/Landream


Architect: Tzannes


Residential: 109 units


Floors: 20


13 July:









OR by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Infinity* | Green Square

Official website: http://infinitybycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 301 Botany Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 401 units


Height: 60m (197ft)


Floors: 20


10 July:



Brizer said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Embassy Tower* | St Leonards

Official website: http://embassytower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1-13 Marshall Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Loftex


Architect: Nettletontribe


Residential: 269 units


Height: 98m (322ft)


Floors: 29


18 July:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


22 July:



paco280 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Emblem* | Green Square

Official website: http://emblemwaterloo.com.au

Project facts


Address: 52-54 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: JQZ


Architect: PTW/BVN/Chenchow Little


Residential: 345 units


Retail: 2,382 sqm (25,640 s.f.)


Height: 70m (230ft)


Floors: 21


17 July:



Brizer said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Castle* | CBD

Official website: http://castleresidences.com.au

Project facts


Address: 203 Castlereagh Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Shanghai United


Architect: Candalepas


Residential: 131 units


Hotel: 102 rooms


Height: 121m (397ft)


Floors: 35


4 August:



cnd said:


> CR by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Circular Quay* | CBD

Official website: http://onecircularquay.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


27 July:



cnd said:


> WOS by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Ritz-Carlton at The Star* | Pyrmont

Project facts


Address: 80 Pyrmont Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Star/Chow Tai Fook/Far East


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 150 units


Hotel: 220 rooms


Height: 215m (705ft)


Floors: 60


Application to be submitted in September. Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Barrack Place* | CBD

Official website: http://barrackplace.com

Project facts


Address: 151 Clarence Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Architectus


Office: 22,000 sqm (236,806 s.f.)


Height: 83m (272ft)


Floors: 21


10 August:



cnd said:


> BP by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BP by cnd



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


14 August:



CULWULLA said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*The Finery* | Green Square

Official website: http://thefinery.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 13-17 Lachlan Street


Status: Under construction 


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Mirvac Designs


Residential: 226 units


Floors: 7


12 August:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


19 August:


1 Denison by jammi, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*32 Smith Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 32 Smith Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: GPT


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Height: 110m (361ft)


Floors: 27


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


22 August:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*NewLife* | Bondi Junction

Official website: http://newlifebondijunction.com.au

Project facts


Address: 59 Oxford Street


Status: Approved


Developer: TWT


Architect: MHN Design Union


Residential: 62 units


Floors: 14


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Circular Quay* | CBD

Official website: http://onecircularquay.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


24 August:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


24 August:









TR by cnd


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Norwest City Marketown* | Baulkham Hills

Project facts


Address: 4 Century Circuit


Status: Proposed


Developer: Mulpha


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 1,056 units


Office: 84,000 sqm (904,168 s.f.)


Retail: 26,000 sqm (279,862 s.f.)


Height: 158m, 137m, 118m, 114m (518ft, 449ft, 387ft, 374ft)


Floors: 40, 40, 38, 32


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Chatswood Place* | Chatswood

Official website: http://chatswoodplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 260 Victoria Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Platino


Residential: 223 units


Retail: 4,000 sqm (43,056 s.f.)


Floors: 8


29 August:



upwards said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Paragon* | Green Square

Project facts


Address: 142 Epsom Road


Status: Complete


Developer: Hifu


Architect: Turner


Residential: 192 units


Retail: 6,000 sqm (64,583 s.f.)


Floors: 13


27 August:



Brizer said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*210 George Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 210 George Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Poly Australia


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 13,000 sqm (139,931 s.f.)


Height: 113m (371ft)


Floors: 25


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*5 Parramatta Square* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 1 Civic Place


Status: Proposed


Developer: City of Parramatta


Architect: Manuelle Gautrand


Council facilities: 5,000 sqm (53,820 s.f.)


Height: 43m (141ft)


Floors: 10


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Under construction 


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


22 August:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Omnia* | Kings Cross

Official website: http://www.omniapottspoint.com.au

Project facts


Address: 111 Darlinghurst Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Greenland


Architect: Durbach Block Jaggers


Residential: 135 units


Height: 50m (164ft)


Floors: 17


30 August:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Barrack Place* | CBD

Official website: http://barrackplace.com

Project facts


Address: 151 Clarence Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Architectus


Office: 22,000 sqm (236,806 s.f.)


Height: 83m (272ft)


Floors: 21


4 September:



CULWULLA said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Embassy Tower* | St Leonards

Official website: http://embassytower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1-13 Marshall Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Loftex


Architect: Nettletontribe


Residential: 269 units


Height: 98m (322ft)


Floors: 29


4 September:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


6 September:


042 by prp002, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Leonards Square* | St Leonards

Official website: http://stleonards.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 472-486 Pacific Highway


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Sissons


Residential: 500 units


Height: 133m, 98m (436ft, 322ft)


Floors: 40, 28


4 September:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*295 Church Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 295 Church Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Coronation


Architect: Woods Bagot


Height: 173m (567ft)


Floors: 50


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


7 September:









Y&G by cnd









Y&G by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*12-22 Langston Place* | Epping

Project facts


Address: 12-22 Langston Place


Status: Approved


Developer: Cbus


Architect: Architectus


Residential: 463 units


Retail: 1,681 sqm (18,094 s.f.)


Height: 93m, 77m, 62m (305ft, 252ft, 203ft)


Floors: 28, 23, 18


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Opera Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.operaresidences.com.au

Project facts


Address: 71-79 Macquarie Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Macrolink/Landream


Architect: Tzannes


Residential: 109 units


Floors: 20


7 September:



cnd said:


> OR by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Duo* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/duo

Project facts


Address: 102 Broadway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 313 units


Office/retail: 5,500 sqm (59,202 s.f.)


Floors: 15


1 September:



cnd said:


> Duo by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duo by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duo by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duo by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


12 September:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Lennox* | Parramatta

Official website: http://www.thelennoxparramatta.com.au

Project facts


Address: 12 Phillip Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: LIDIS


Architect: JPW


Residential: 413 units


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 41


8 September:


Parramatta The Lennox Work 8.9.2017 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Circular Quay* | CBD

Official website: http://onecircularquay.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


12 September:



CULWULLA said:


>




Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Finery* | Green Square

Official website: http://thefinery.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 13-17 Lachlan Street


Status: Under construction 


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Mirvac Designs


Residential: 226 units


Floors: 7


12 September:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Burwood Place* | Burwood

Project facts


Address: 42-60 Railway Parade


Status: Proposed


Developer: Holdmark


Architect: Architectus/Cox


Residential: 1,050 units


Office: 15,100 sqm (162,535 s.f.)


Retail: 7,450 sqm (80,191 s.f.)


Height: 140m, 128m, 103m, 72m, 62m (459ft, 420ft, 338ft, 236ft, 203ft)


Floors: 42, 38, 30, 20, 15


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Under construction 


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


7 September:



cnd said:


> WP by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Landmark* | St Leonards

Official website: http://thelandmarksydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 500 Pacific Highway


Status: Site preparation


Developer: New Hope Group/VIMG


Architect: a+ Group


Residential: 495 units


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 46


4 September:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Newmarket (Phase 1)* | Randwick

Official website: http://www.newmarketrandwick.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1 Young Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Cbus


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 128 units


Floors: 8


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


19 September (centre-front crane):


19 september 2017_2 by JimChi JM, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Rhodes Central* | Rhodes

Official website: http://rhodescentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 6-14 Walker Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Billbergia


Residential: 668 units


Height: 144m, 94m (472ft, 308ft)


Floors: 39, 28


Site preparation underway:



shabangabang said:


> Lot of digging happening on site.
> Perimeter excavation has been progressing well and a piling machine is now on site to commence the construction of the perimeter wall. This will allow the basement to be dug out.



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


12 October:



cnd said:


> Y&G by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y&G by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y&G


----------



## geoking66

*10 Valentine Avenue* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Investa


Architect: Fitzpatrick


Office: _TBD_


Height: 116m (381ft)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Approved


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


On track for January 2018 start:



Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> ^^
> Following on from what Cadigal said, a works zone permit has been lodged with the City of Sydney by Lendlease.
> 
> The Works Zone is to facilitate construction works at 50 Bridge Street (Quay Quarter Sydney), for a period of approximately 150 weeks.
> 
> http://www.cityofsydney.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0007/290833/171018_LPCTCC_ITEM34.pdf
> 
> Sounds like a start date of January 2018 is still on track.



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Embassy Tower* | St Leonards

Official website: http://embassytower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1-13 Marshall Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Loftex


Architect: Nettletontribe


Residential: 269 units


Height: 98m (322ft)


Floors: 29


16 October:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Argyle Tower* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 151 Church Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Dexus/Scentre


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 100,000 sqm (1,076,391 s.f.)


Retail: 12,000 sqm (129,167 s.f.)


Height: 210m (689ft)


Floors: 46


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*100 Mount Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 100 Mount Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dexus


Architect: Architectus


Office: 41,419 sqm (445,830 s.f.)


Height: 149m (489ft)


Floors: 38


15 October:



paco280 said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Ovo* | Green Square

Official website: http://greensquare.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 960 Bourke Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 224 units


Height: 97m (318ft)


Floors: 28


19 October:



Brizer said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*St Leonards Square* | St Leonards

Official website: http://stleonards.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 472-486 Pacific Highway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Sissons


Residential: 500 units


Height: 133m, 98m (436ft, 322ft)


Floors: 40, 28


16 October:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


21 October:



mandonov said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Embassy Tower* | St Leonards

Official website: http://embassytower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1-13 Marshall Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Loftex


Architect: Nettletontribe


Residential: 269 units


Height: 98m (322ft)


Floors: 29


21 October:


Embassy at St Leonards by elliot_sg, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


23 October:



Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Arc* | CBD

Official website: http://arcbycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 161 Clarence Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 220 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 25


19 October:









Arc by cnd


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Parramatta Light Rail (Phase 2)* | Western Sydney

Official website: http://www.parramattalightrail.nsw.gov.au

Project facts


Length: 9km (5.6 mi)


Number of stops: 10-12


Cost: A$900m


Phase 2 route map:


----------



## geoking66

*One Circular Quay* | CBD

Official website: http://onecircularquay.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


23 October:



CULWULLA said:


> oct23



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Ritz-Carlton at The Star* | Pyrmont

Project facts


Address: 80 Pyrmont Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Star/Chow Tai Fook/Far East


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 150 units


Hotel: 220 rooms


Height: 215m (705ft)


Floors: 60


New video released of the complex:


----------



## geoking66

*King & Phillip Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.kingandphillip.com.au

Project facts


Address: 148 King Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Galileo/ISPT


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 104 units


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 27


26 October:









K&P by cnd 


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


29 October:



paco280 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Duo* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/duo

Project facts


Address: 102 Broadway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 313 units


Office/retail: 5,500 sqm (59,202 s.f.)


Floors: 15


26 October:



cnd said:


> DUO by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duo by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUO by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*Ovo* | Green Square

Official website: http://greensquare.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 960 Bourke Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 224 units


Height: 97m (318ft)


Floors: 28


31 October:



Brizer said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria Cross TOD* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 187 Miller Street


Status: Concept


Height: 160m (525ft)


Floors: 40


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*4-6 Bligh Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 4-6 Bligh Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Fortius


Architect: Architectus


Office: 6,137 sqm (66,058 s.f.)


Hotel: 407 rooms


Retail: 1,168 sqm (12,572 s.f.)


Height: 205m (673ft)


Floors: 55


Renderings:


----------



## Elster

Honestly, i prefer this kind of discussion platform(cities not single buildings), i think it easy to maintain interesting flow of news.


----------



## geoking66

*32 Smith Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 32 Smith Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: GPT


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Office: 27,745 sqm (298,645 s.f.)


Retail: 238 sqm (2,562 s.f.)


Height: 113m (371ft)


Floors: 28


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Barrack Place* | CBD

Official website: http://barrackplace.com

Project facts


Address: 151 Clarence Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Architectus


Office: 22,000 sqm (236,806 s.f.)


Height: 83m (272ft)


Floors: 21


2 November:



cnd said:


> BP by cnd



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*CBD and South East Light Rail* | CBD to Randwick and Kingsford via Surry Hills

Official website: http://www.sydneylightrail.transport.nsw.gov.au

Project facts


Status: Under construction


Cost: A$2.2bn


Length: 12.7km (7.9mi)


Number of stations: 23


Estimated opening: 2019


5 November (George Street in the CBD):









(@Trams Down Under)


Map (with older station names):


----------



## geoking66

*Chatswood Place* | Chatswood

Official website: http://chatswoodplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 260 Victoria Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Platino


Residential: 223 units


Retail: 4,000 sqm (43,056 s.f.)


Floors: 8


6 November:



upwards said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


6 November:



CULWULLA said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*One Circular Quay* | CBD

Official website: http://onecircularquay.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


5 November:


1 Alfred St by jammi, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


2 November:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*King & Phillip Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.kingandphillip.com.au

Project facts


Address: 148 King Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Galileo/ISPT


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 104 units


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 27


5 November:


King & Phillip Residences by jammi, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


10 November:


1Denison_2017_11_10_South by Mike Sheen, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One30 Hyde Park* | CBD

Official website: http://one30hydepark.com.au

Project facts


Address: 130 Elizabeth Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aoyuan/Ecove


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 140 units


Height: 123m (404ft)


Floors: 38


6 November:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Uno* | Green Square

Official website: http://bridgehilluno.com

Project facts


Address: 105-115 Portman Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bridgehill


Architect: SJB


Residential: 330 units


Floors: 14


12 November:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


10 November:


032 by prp002, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Village* | Parramatta

Official website: http://westvillageliving.com.au/

Project facts


Address: 88 Church Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Ecoworld


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 398 units


Retail: 743 sqm (7,998 s.f.)


Height: 129m (423ft)


Floors: 39


15 November:


Parramatta West Village Work 15.11.2017 12 by Parracity, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


9 November:









TR by cnd


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Rich Street Industrial Site* | Marrickville

Project facts


Address: 1 Rich Street


Status: Concept


Developer: Danias


Residential: 1,100 units


Arts/creative space: 13,000 sqm (139,931 s.f.)


Renderings:


----------



## GGJ16

Impressive projects !


----------



## geoking66

*Infinity* | Green Square

Official website: http://infinitybycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 301 Botany Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 401 units


Height: 60m (197ft)


Floors: 20


11 November:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Arc* | CBD

Official website: http://arcbycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 161 Clarence Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 220 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 25


17 November:









Arc by cnd









Arc by cnd


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Circular Quay Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 182 George Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 54


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*One30 Hyde Park* | CBD

Official website: http://one30hydepark.com.au

Project facts


Address: 130 Elizabeth Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aoyuan/Ecove


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 140 units


Height: 123m (404ft)


Floors: 38


30 November:









130H by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*210 George Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 210 George Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Poly Australia


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 13,000 sqm (139,931 s.f.)


Height: 113m (371ft)


Floors: 25


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


7 December:









TR by cnd


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


6 December:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*18 Parkes Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 18 Parkes Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Aland


Architect: SJB


Residential: 300 units


Height: 125m (410ft)


Floors: 36


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Duo* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/duo

Project facts


Address: 102 Broadway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 313 units


Office/retail: 5,500 sqm (59,202 s.f.)


Floors: 15


7 December:









DUO by cnd









DUO by cnd









Duo by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


9 December:



Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*The Lennox* | Parramatta

Official website: http://www.thelennoxparramatta.com.au

Project facts


Address: 12 Phillip Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: LIDIS


Architect: JPW


Residential: 441 units


Retail: 716 sqm (7,707 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 44


8 December:


Parramatta The Lennox Work 8.12.2017 4 by Parracity, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Infinity* | Green Square

Official website: http://infinitybycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 301 Botany Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 401 units


Height: 60m (197ft)


Floors: 20


13 December:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## Jack Daniel

lezgotolondon said:


> is Sydney getting densier fast?
> 
> Too much sprawl and tiny downtown in what could be the perfect city to live in.


 In Greater Sydney, 43.8% of the dwellings were medium or high density, compared to 27% in Australia in 2016.









blog.id.com.au


----------



## nameless dude

lezgotolondon said:


> is Sydney getting densier fast?
> 
> Too much sprawl and tiny downtown in what could be the perfect city to live in.


There were more than 25,000 multi-unit dwellings completed in year to Aug 2017, which I believe would make it one of the highest you'd find anywhere in the Western world, and likely higher than any other Australian city.


----------



## geoking66

*Embassy Tower* | St Leonards

Official website: http://embassytower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1-13 Marshall Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Loftex


Architect: Nettletontribe


Residential: 269 units


Height: 98m (322ft)


Floors: 29


14 December (centre crane):



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


14 December:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


14 December:



cnd said:


> Y&G by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y&G by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y&G by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*The Roxy* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 69 George Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Urbis


Architect: RAA


Office: 21,000 sqm (226,042 s.f.)


Theatre: 700 seats


Height: 126m (413ft)


Floors: 33


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Opera Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.operaresidences.com.au

Project facts


Address: 71-79 Macquarie Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Macrolink/Landream


Architect: Tzannes


Residential: 109 units


Floors: 20


14 December:









OR by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Reserve* | Green Square

Official website: http://reserveliving.com.au

Project facts


Address: 906 Bourke Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: JQZ


Architect: BVN


Residential: 343 units


Floors: 13


18 December:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


21 December:



mikesheen said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Duo* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/duo

Project facts


Address: 102 Broadway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 313 units


Office/retail: 5,500 sqm (59,202 s.f.)


Floors: 15


21 December:









DUO by cnd









DUO by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*100 Mount Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 100 Mount Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dexus


Architect: Architectus


Office: 41,419 sqm (445,830 s.f.)


Height: 149m (489ft)


Floors: 38


20 December:


20171220C by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


20171220A by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Ovo* | Green Square

Official website: http://greensquare.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 960 Bourke Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 224 units


Height: 97m (318ft)


Floors: 28


15 December:



Brizer said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


21 December:









TR by cnd


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Metro Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.metromartinplace.com

Project facts


Address: 39-50 Martin Place


Status: Proposed


Developer: Macquarie


Architect: Grimshaw/JPW


Office: 95,901 sqm (1,032,270 s.f.)


Retail: 2,382 sqm (25,640 s.f.)


Height: 176m, 118m (577ft, 387ft)


Floors: 38, 30


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*One Circular Quay* | CBD

Official website: http://onecircularquay.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


26 December:


011 by prp002, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One30 Hyde Park* | CBD

Official website: http://one30hydepark.com.au

Project facts


Address: 130 Elizabeth Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aoyuan/Ecove


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 140 units


Height: 123m (404ft)


Floors: 38


19 December:



Skyfall6 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*King & Phillip Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.kingandphillip.com.au

Project facts


Address: 148 King Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Galileo/ISPT


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 104 units


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 27


29 December:









K&P by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*50 Belmore Street* | Penrith

Project facts


Address: 50 Belmore Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Sandran


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 10,000 sqm (107,639 s.f.)


Floors: 9


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*One Circular Quay* | CBD

Official website: http://onecircularquay.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


26 December:


011 by prp002, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## jrb

Geoking.

Thanks for the great updates throughout 2017. :applause: Fantastic effort. Looking forward to your 2018 updates. All the best for 2018. :drunk:


----------



## geoking66

*21 Glen Street* | Milsons Point

Project facts


Address: 21 Glen Street


Status: Proposed


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 173 units


Height: 77m (253ft)


Floors: 18


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Embassy Tower* | St Leonards

Official website: http://embassytower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1-13 Marshall Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Loftex


Architect: Nettletontribe


Residential: 269 units


Height: 98m (322ft)


Floors: 29


2 January:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


31 December:



saint_timmy said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*St Leonards Square* | St Leonards

Official website: http://stleonards.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 472-486 Pacific Highway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Sissons


Residential: 500 units


Height: 133m, 98m (436ft, 322ft)


Floors: 40, 28


2 January:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Duo* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/duo

Project facts


Address: 102 Broadway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 313 units


Office/retail: 5,500 sqm (59,202 s.f.)


Floors: 15


5 January:









DUO by cnd









DUO by cnd









DUO by cnd









DUO by cnd









DUO by cnd









DUO by cnd









Duo by cnd 









DUO by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


5 January:









TR by cnd


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Infinity* | Green Square

Official website: http://infinitybycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 301 Botany Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 401 units


Height: 60m (197ft)


Floors: 20


9 January:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


10 January:



Skyhappyman said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Village* | Parramatta

Official website: http://westvillageliving.com.au/

Project facts


Address: 88 Church Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Ecoworld


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 398 units


Retail: 743 sqm (7,998 s.f.)


Height: 129m (423ft)


Floors: 39


10 January:


Parramatta West Village Work 10.1.2018 3 by Parracity, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Under construction 


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


12 January:









WPSH by cnd









WPSH by cnd









WPSH by cnd 


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Ovo* | Green Square

Official website: http://greensquare.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 960 Bourke Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 224 units


Height: 97m (318ft)


Floors: 28


14 January:



Brizer said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Opera Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.operaresidences.com.au

Project facts


Address: 71-79 Macquarie Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Macrolink/Landream


Architect: Tzannes


Residential: 109 units


Floors: 20


12 January:









OR by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Lennox* | Parramatta

Official website: http://www.thelennoxparramatta.com.au

Project facts


Address: 12 Phillip Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: LIDIS


Architect: JPW


Residential: 441 units


Retail: 716 sqm (7,707 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 44


16 January:


Parramatta The Lennox Work 16.1.2018 5 by Parracity, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Arc* | CBD

Official website: http://arcbycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 161 Clarence Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 220 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 25


12 January:









Arc by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Leonards Square* | St Leonards

Official website: http://stleonards.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 472-486 Pacific Highway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Sissons


Residential: 500 units


Height: 133m, 98m (436ft, 322ft)


Floors: 40, 28


20 January:



HART88 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


19 January:









TR by cnd


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Embassy Tower* | St Leonards

Official website: http://embassytower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1-13 Marshall Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Loftex


Architect: Nettletontribe


Residential: 269 units


Height: 98m (322ft)


Floors: 29


21 January:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


25 January:









Y&G by cnd









Y&G by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


23 January:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


24 January:


1Denison_2018_01_24_South by Mike Sheen, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Circular Quay* | CBD

Official website: http://onecircularquay.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Yuhu


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


25 January:









WOS by cnd









WOS by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*88 Christie Street* | St Leonards

Project facts


Address: 88 Christie Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Dyldam


Architect: PTW


Residential: 777 units


Retail: 3,000 sqm (32,292 s.f.)


Height: 149m, 95m (489ft, 312ft)


Floors: 46, 27


27 January:



HART88 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


1 February:



CULWULLA said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Embassy Tower* | St Leonards

Official website: http://embassytower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1-13 Marshall Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Loftex


Architect: Nettletontribe


Residential: 269 units


Height: 98m (322ft)


Floors: 29


27 January:



HART88 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


2 February:









TR by cnd


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*230 Sussex Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 230 Sussex Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Crone


Residential: 90 units


Hotel: 195 rooms


Retail: 1,257 sqm (13,530 s.f.)


Height: 106m (348ft)


Floors: 31


2 February:









230S by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*100 Mount Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 100 Mount Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dexus


Architect: Architectus


Office: 41,419 sqm (445,830 s.f.)


Height: 149m (489ft)


Floors: 38


5 February:



Beep1Beep2 said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Ritz-Carlton at The Star* | Pyrmont

Project facts


Address: 80 Pyrmont Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Star/Chow Tai Fook/Far East


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 150 units


Hotel: 220 rooms


Height: 215m (705ft)


Floors: 60


New video released of the complex:


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Demolition imminent


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


February 10:



Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Chatswood Rose* | Roseville

Official website: http://chatswoodrose.com.au

Project facts


Address: 989-1015 Pacific Highway


Status: Proposed


Developer: Keco City


Architect: BVN


Residential: 118 units


Retail: 1,534 sqm (16,512 s.f.)


Height: 27m (89ft)


Floors: 7


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*230 Sussex Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 230 Sussex Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Crone


Residential: 90 units


Hotel: 195 rooms


Retail: 1,257 sqm (13,530 s.f.)


Height: 106m (348ft)


Floors: 31


25 March:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


22 March:


1Denison_2018_03_22_South by Mike Sheen, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Metro Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.metromartinplace.com

Project facts


Address: 39-50 Martin Place


Status: Approved


Developer: Macquarie


Architect: Grimshaw/JPW


Office: 95,901 sqm (1,032,270 s.f.)


Retail: 2,382 sqm (25,640 s.f.)


Height: 176m, 118m (577ft, 387ft)


Floors: 38, 30


Metro Martin Place has been *approved*.

Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Duo* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/duo

Project facts


Address: 102 Broadway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 313 units


Office/retail: 5,500 sqm (59,202 s.f.)


Floors: 15


29 March:









DUO by cnd









DUO by cnd









DUO by cnd









DUO by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*Showground Precinct* | Castle Hill

Official website: http://www.planning.nsw.gov.au/Plan...est-Urban-Renewal-Corridor/Showground-Station

Project facts


Address: 129 Showground Road


Status: Concept


Agency: NSW Planning & Environment


Urban design: Allen Jack + Cottier


Residential: ~3,600 units


Open space: 7,500 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Barrack Place* | CBD

Official website: http://barrackplace.com

Project facts


Address: 151 Clarence Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Architectus


Office: 22,000 sqm (236,806 s.f.)


Height: 83m (272ft)


Floors: 21


31 March:



CULWULLA said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## wakka12

geoking66 said:


> *Chatswood Place* | Chatswood
> 
> Official website: http://chatswoodplace.com.au
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 260 Victoria Avenue
> 
> 
> Status: Topped out
> 
> 
> Developer: Platino
> 
> 
> Residential: 223 units
> 
> 
> Retail: 4,000 sqm (43,056 s.f.)
> 
> 
> Floors: 8
> 
> 
> 24 February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renderings:


This pic is funny , looks like a suburban house airdropped into a CBD lol. Nice though.


----------



## geoking66

*Ovo* | Green Square

Official website: http://greensquare.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 960 Bourke Street


Status: Complete


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 224 units


Height: 97m (318ft)


Floors: 28


3 April:



Brizer said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


29 March:









TR by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*44-48 O'Dea Avenue (Building C)* | Green Square

Project facts


Address: 44-48 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Crown


Architect: Kengo Kuma/Koichi Takada


Residential: 384 units


Floors: 19


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


5 April:



cnd said:


> Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Infinity* | Green Square

Official website: http://infinitybycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 301 Botany Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 401 units


Height: 60m (197ft)


Floors: 20


4 April:









Infinity by Crown Sydney by cnd









Infinity by Crown Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*187-203 Peats Ferry Road* | Hornsby

Project facts


Address: 187-203 Peats Ferry Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Lyon


Architect: Turner


Residential: 249 units


Office: 2,308 sqm (24,843 s.f.)


Retail: 1,345 sqm (14,477 s.f.)


Height: 80m, 50m (262ft, 164ft)


Floors: 23, 13


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


5 April:









York and George Sydney by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*100 Mount Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 100 Mount Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dexus


Architect: Architectus


Office: 41,419 sqm (445,830 s.f.)


Height: 149m (489ft)


Floors: 38


7 April:



paco280 said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Circular Quay Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 182 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 54


5 April:



cnd said:


> Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*44-48 O'Dea Avenue (Building E)* | Green Square

Project facts


Address: 44-48 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 95 units


Retail: 749 sqm (8,062 s.f.)


Height: 29m (95ft)


Floors: 8


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One30 Hyde Park* | CBD

Official website: http://one30hydepark.com.au

Project facts


Address: 130 Elizabeth Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aoyuan/Ecove


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 140 units


Height: 123m (404ft)


Floors: 38


5 April:









130H by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


12 April:









Crown Casino Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Fiveways Triangle* | Crows Nest

Project facts


Address: 395-407 Pacific Highway


Status: Concept


Architect: Sydney Architecture Studio


Residential: 750 units


Retail: 6,000 sqm (64,583 s.f.)


Height: 193m, 162m (633ft, 531ft)


Floors: 60, 50


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


9 April:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*W48 (Building D)* | Green Square

Project facts


Address: 48 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 44 units


Retail: 441 sqm (4,747 s.f.)


Height: 27m (89ft)


Floors: 7


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Embassy Tower* | St Leonards

Official website: http://embassytower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1-13 Marshall Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Loftex


Architect: Nettletontribe


Residential: 269 units


Height: 98m (322ft)


Floors: 29


15 April:



upwards said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Polaris* | North Sydney

Official website: http://polarisnorthsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 150 Pacific Highway


Status: Topped out


Developer: Fuji


Architect: Allen Jack + Cottier


Residential: 218 units


Height: 86m (282ft)


Floors: 24


15 April:



upwards said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Arc* | CBD

Official website: http://arcbycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 161 Clarence Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 220 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 25


31 March:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## wakka12

Wow last one is gorgeous


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


18 April:


1Denison_2018_04_18_South by Mike Sheen, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Carter Street (Phase 2)* | Lidcombe

Project facts


Address: 1-5 Carter Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Meriton


Architect: SJB


Residential: 386 units


Height: 75m (246ft)


Floors: 23


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


20 April:









Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Infinity* | Green Square

Official website: http://infinitybycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 301 Botany Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 401 units


Height: 60m (197ft)


Floors: 20


20 April:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


20 April:









York and George Sydney by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


23 April:



jpatokal said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


15 April:



saint_timmy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Circular Quay* | CBD

Official website: http://onecircularquay.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


20 April:









Wanda One Sydney by cnd









Wanda One Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


23 April:


1Denison_2018_04_23_South by Mike Sheen, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Arc* | CBD

Official website: http://arcbycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 161 Clarence Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 220 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 25


20 April:









Arc by Crown Sydney by cnd









Arc by Crown Sydney by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*The Lennox* | Parramatta

Official website: http://www.thelennoxparramatta.com.au

Project facts


Address: 12 Phillip Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: LIDIS


Architect: JPW


Residential: 441 units


Retail: 716 sqm (7,707 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 44


27 April:



Parravillian said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*100 Mount Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 100 Mount Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dexus


Architect: Architectus


Office: 41,419 sqm (445,830 s.f.)


Height: 149m (489ft)


Floors: 38


28 April:



Beep1Beep2 said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Barrack Place* | CBD

Official website: http://barrackplace.com

Project facts


Address: 151 Clarence Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Architectus


Office: 22,000 sqm (236,806 s.f.)


Height: 83m (272ft)


Floors: 21


20 April:









Barrack Place Sydney by cnd









Barrack Place Sydney by cnd









Barrack Place Sydney by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*Rhodes Central* | Rhodes

Official website: http://rhodescentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 6-14 Walker Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Billbergia


Residential: 668 units


Height: 144m, 94m (472ft, 308ft)


Floors: 39, 28


15 April:



CULWULLA said:


> ap15



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Circular Quay Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 182 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 54


30 April:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Duo* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/duo

Project facts


Address: 102 Broadway


Status: Near completion


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 313 units


Office/retail: 5,500 sqm (59,202 s.f.)


Floors: 15


29 April:



saint_timmy said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


3 May:









60 Martin Place Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Village* | Parramatta

Official website: http://westvillageliving.com.au/

Project facts


Address: 88 Church Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Ecoworld


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 398 units


Retail: 743 sqm (7,998 s.f.)


Height: 129m (423ft)


Floors: 39


2 May:


Parramatta Church St Looking South Towards Parkes St 2.5.2018 2 by Parracity, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One30 Hyde Park* | CBD

Official website: http://one30hydepark.com.au

Project facts


Address: 130 Elizabeth Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aoyuan/Ecove


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 140 units


Height: 123m (404ft)


Floors: 38


3 May:









130HP by cnd









130HP by cnd









130HP by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Opera* | Merrylands

Project facts


Address: 228 Pitt Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Dyldam


Architect: Plus


Residential: 1,200 units


Retail: 2,500 sqm (26,910 s.f.)


Floors: 20


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*130 George Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 130 George Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Dexus


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 44,593 sqm (479,995 s.f.)


Retail: 655 sqm (7,050 s.f.)


Height: 138m (453ft)


Floors: 33


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*230 Sussex Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 230 Sussex Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Crone


Residential: 90 units


Hotel: 195 rooms


Retail: 1,257 sqm (13,530 s.f.)


Height: 106m (348ft)


Floors: 31


8 May:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


8 May:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


10 May:









Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd









Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## ferge

Beautiful tower but my god what a loss in the existing tower, I love that tower!


----------



## Iglu

It's not every day you see such a nice, huge tower go down for something new.


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


7 May:


1Denison_2018_05_07 by Mike Sheen, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


10 May:



CULWULLA said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


10 May:









The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd









The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aqualuna* | Milsons Point

Official website: http://aqualunasydney.com

Project facts


Address: 30 Alfred Street S


Status: Under construction


Developer: Zone Q


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 63 units


Height: 27m (89ft)


Floors: 9


This has started construction:



> *Zone Q’s $155m Sydney Project Set to Start Construction*
> 
> Chinese developer Zone Q has awarded the construction contract for its residential development in Sydney’s Milsons Point, with work expected to commence later this month.
> 
> Zone Q awarded the contract to build the 63-apartment project to local builder Ceerose. The developer is moving ahead with construction with 85 per cent of the nine-storey development sold.
> 
> (@Full article)



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Circular Quay Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 182 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 54


10 May:









Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Duo* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/duo

Project facts


Address: 102 Broadway


Status: Near completion


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: Foster + Partners


Residential: 313 units


Office/retail: 5,500 sqm (59,202 s.f.)


Floors: 15


10 May:



cnd said:


> Duo Central Park Sydney by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duo Central Park Sydney by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duo Central Park Sydney by cnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duo Central Park Sydney by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*Zurich HQ* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 118 Mount Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Zurich


Architect: FJMT


Office: 22,694 sqm (244,276 s.f.)


Height: 113m (371ft)


Floors: 29


17 May:



> *Zurich joins North Sydney tower boom with top-end project*
> 
> Global finance and insurance group Zurich Financial Services has joined the rush of groups developing major towers in North Sydney as the area undergoes a major overhaul.
> 
> Zurich’s works on its new Australian headquarters kicked off this week with builder Roberts Pizzarotti on site as it starts on the 25-storey commercial tower at 118 Mount Street.
> 
> (@Full article)



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Arc* | CBD

Official website: http://arcbycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 161 Clarence Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 220 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 25


17 May:









Arc by Crown Group by cnd









Arc by Crown Group by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*W48 (Building B)* | Green Square

Project facts


Address: 48 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 56 units


Retail: 310 sqm (3,337 s.f.)


Height: 24m (79ft)


Floors: 6


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*230 Sussex Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 230 Sussex Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Crone


Residential: 90 units


Hotel: 195 rooms


Retail: 1,257 sqm (13,530 s.f.)


Height: 106m (348ft)


Floors: 31


29 June:




Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Solstice* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 5-7 Parkes Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Dyldam


Architect: Tony Caro


Residential: 175 units


Height: 74m (243ft)


Floors: 24


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Barrack Place* | CBD

Official website: http://barrackplace.com

Project facts


Address: 151 Clarence Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Investa


Architect: Architectus


Office: 22,000 sqm (236,806 s.f.)


Height: 83m (272ft)


Floors: 21


29 June:


Barrack Place Sydney by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*8 Phillip Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 8 Phillip Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Coronation


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 305 units


Hotel: 252 rooms


Height: 198m (650ft)


Floors: 59


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*King & Phillip* | CBD

Official website: http://www.kingandphillip.com.au

Project facts


Address: 148 King Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Galileo/ISPT


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 104 units


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 27


3 July:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*32 Smith Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 32 Smith Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: GPT


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Office: 27,745 sqm (298,645 s.f.)


Retail: 238 sqm (2,562 s.f.)


Height: 117m (384ft)


Floors: 28


28 June:



xing lin said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Ovo* | Green Square

Official website: http://greensquare.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 960 Bourke Street


Status: Complete


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 224 units


Height: 97m (318ft)


Floors: 28


13 June:



Brizer said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


5 July:


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*601 Pacific Highway* | St Leonards

Project facts


Address: 601 Pacific Highway


Status: Proposed


Developer: Stockland


Architect: Architectus


Residential: 516 units


Office: 7,511 sqm (80,848 s.f.)


Retail: 1,791 sqm (19,278 s.f.)


Height: 212m, 146m (695ft, 479ft)


Floors: 63, 45


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


5 July:


Crown Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Circular Quay Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 182 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 54


5 July:


Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Lennox* | Parramatta

Official website: http://www.thelennoxparramatta.com.au

Project facts


Address: 12 Phillip Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: LIDIS


Architect: JPW


Residential: 441 units


Retail: 716 sqm (7,707 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 44


9 July:


Parramatta The Lennox Work 9.7.2018 6 by Parracity, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


12 July:


Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Infinity* | Green Square

Official website: http://infinitybycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 301 Botany Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 401 units


Height: 60m (197ft)


Floors: 20


13 July:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


12 July:


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


16 July:



CULWULLA said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*32 Smith Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 32 Smith Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: GPT


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Office: 27,745 sqm (298,645 s.f.)


Retail: 238 sqm (2,562 s.f.)


Height: 117m (384ft)


Floors: 28


9 July:


Parramatta Phillip & Smith Sts Crn Looking South East 9.7.2018 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*230 Sussex Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 230 Sussex Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Crone


Residential: 90 units


Hotel: 195 rooms


Retail: 1,257 sqm (13,530 s.f.)


Height: 106m (348ft)


Floors: 31


16 July:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*4-6 Parramatta Square* | Parramatta

Official website: https://www.cityofparramatta.nsw.gov.au/council/parramatta-square

Project facts


Address: 12-28 Darcy Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 110,000 sqm (1,184,030 s.f.)


Retail: 3,000 sqm (32,292 s.f.)


Height: 154m, 135m (505ft, 443ft)


Floors: 34, 30


20 July:



ArthurDayne said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*44-48 O'Dea Avenue (Building A)* | Green Square

Project facts


Address: 44-48 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Crown


Architect: Silvester Fuller


Residential: 40 units


Height: 20m (66ft)


Floors: 5


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*505 George Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 505 George Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Coombes/Mirvac


Architect: Architectus/Ingenhoven


Height: 274m (899ft)


Floors: 80


This will be Sydney's tallest skyscraper when complete, overtaking Crown Sydney in Barangaroo, which is under construction and will be the tallest in the interim.


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*277 Bigge Street* | Liverpool

Project facts


Address: 277 Bigge Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Mackycorp


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Office: 24,233 sqm (260,842 s.f.)


Retail: 876 sqm (9,429 s.f.)


Height: 97m (318ft)


Floors: 23


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*180 George Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 180 George Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 767 units


Retail: 2,329 sqm (25,069 s.f.)


Height: 211m, 186m (692ft, 610ft)


Floors: 66, 57


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Barrack Place* | CBD

Official website: http://barrackplace.com

Project facts


Address: 151 Clarence Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Investa


Architect: Architectus


Office: 22,000 sqm (236,806 s.f.)


Height: 83m (272ft)


Floors: 21


12 July:


Barrack Place Sydney by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*Mona Vale Surf Life Saving Club* | Mona Vale

Official website: http://monavaleslsc.org.au/new-clubhouse

Project facts


Address: 1 Surfview Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Mona Vale Surf Life Saving Club/Pittwater Council


Architect: Warren & Mahoney


Recreation facilities: 1,580 sqm (17,007 s.f.)


Renderings:


----------



## Architecture lover

I'm loving most of their projects, refined stuff.
This one's a personal favorite. 



geoking66 said:


> *44-48 O'Dea Avenue (Building A)* | Green Square
> 
> Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Arc* | CBD

Official website: http://arcbycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 161 Clarence Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 220 units


Height: 88m (289ft)


Floors: 25


5 July:



CULWULLA said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


5 July:



Tired_of_Tomorrow said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*112 Talavera Road (Building A)* | Macquarie Park

Project facts


Address: 112 Talavera Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Meriton


Architect: DKO


Residential: 221 units (1,256 units for master plan)


Height: 88m (289ft, max. 200m for master plan)


Floors: 27 (max. 60 for master plan)


Rendering:











Master plan:


----------



## geoking66

*Opera Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.operaresidences.com.au

Project facts


Address: 71-79 Macquarie Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Macrolink/Landream


Architect: Tzannes


Residential: 109 units


Floors: 20


26 July:


Opera Residences Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*8 Phillip Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 8 Phillip Street


Status: Demolition imminent


Developer: Coronation


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 305 units


Hotel: 252 rooms


Height: 198m (650ft)


Floors: 59


28 July:


2018-07-28_06-55-41 by formsy, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*1-5 Speed Street* | Liverpool

Project facts


Address: 1-5 Speed Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Riverview


Architect: Dreamscapes


Residential: 190 units


Office: 1,542 sqm (16,598 s.f.)


Retail: 603 sqm (6,491 s.f.)


Height: 99m (325ft)


Floors: 30


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


28 July:



roogenial said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*32 Smith Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 32 Smith Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: GPT


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Office: 27,745 sqm (298,645 s.f.)


Retail: 238 sqm (2,562 s.f.)


Height: 117m (384ft)


Floors: 28


30 July:



xing lin said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Circular Quay Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 182 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 54


26 July:


Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


3 August:


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Lennox* | Parramatta

Official website: http://www.thelennoxparramatta.com.au

Project facts


Address: 12 Phillip Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: LIDIS


Architect: JPW


Residential: 441 units


Retail: 716 sqm (7,707 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 44


28 July:


2018-07-28_05-56-34 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Substation No. 164* | CBD

Official website: http://substation164.com

Project facts


Address: 183-185 Clarence Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Built


Architect: FJMT


Office: 7,659 sqm (82,441 s.f.)


Retail: 210 sqm (2,260 s.f.)


Floors: 14


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Village* | Parramatta

Official website: http://westvillageliving.com.au/

Project facts


Address: 88 Church Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Ecoworld


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 398 units


Retail: 743 sqm (7,998 s.f.)


Height: 129m (423ft)


Floors: 39


2 August:


Parramatta West Village Work 2.8.2018 1 by Parracity, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*100 Mount Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 100 Mount Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dexus


Architect: Architectus


Office: 41,419 sqm (445,830 s.f.)


Height: 149m (489ft)


Floors: 38


30 July:



upwards said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Infinity* | Green Square

Official website: http://infinitybycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 301 Botany Road


Status: Topped out


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 401 units


Height: 60m (197ft)


Floors: 20


6 August:



Brizer said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


9 August:


60 Martin Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


8 August:


1Denison_2018_08_08 by Mike Sheen, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Poly Centre* | CBD

Official website: http://polyglobal.com/au/poly-centre

Project facts


Address: 210 George Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Poly


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 18,332 sqm (197,324 s.f.)


Retail: 1,836 sqm (19,763 s.f.)


Height: 109m (358ft)


Floors: 25


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Rhodes Central* | Rhodes

Official website: http://rhodescentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 6-14 Walker Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Billbergia


Architect: SJB


Residential: 668 units


Height: 144m, 94m (472ft, 308ft)


Floors: 39, 28


8 August:


IMAG4665 by nameles dude, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Penway Place* | Penrith

Official website: https://www.penwayplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 634-638 High Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Toga


Architect: SJB


Residential: 187 units


Height: 49m, 41m (161ft, 135ft)


Floors: 14, 12


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


9 August:


Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*4-6 Parramatta Square* | Parramatta

Official website: https://www.cityofparramatta.nsw.gov.au/council/parramatta-square

Project facts


Address: 12-28 Darcy Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 110,000 sqm (1,184,030 s.f.)


Retail: 3,000 sqm (32,292 s.f.)


Height: 154m, 135m (505ft, 443ft)


Floors: 34, 30


12 August:


2018-08-12_07-27-54 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


13 August:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Ritz-Carlton at The Star* | Pyrmont

Project facts


Address: 80 Pyrmont Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Star/Ritz-Carlton


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 204 units


Hotel: 220 rooms


Height: 234m (768ft)


Floors: 65


Renderings:


----------



## Demos-cratos

J’❤Dore


----------



## geoking66

*One30 Hyde Park* | CBD

Official website: http://one30hydepark.com.au

Project facts


Address: 130 Elizabeth Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aoyuan/Ecove


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 140 units


Height: 123m (404ft)


Floors: 38


9 August:


130 Hyde Park Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*The Langston* | Epping

Official website: https://www.thelangstonepping.com

Project facts


Address: 12-22 Langston Place


Status: Approved


Developer: Cbus


Architect: Architectus


Residential: 463 units


Retail: 1,681 sqm (18,094 s.f.)


Height: 92m, 76m, 60m (302ft, 249ft, 197ft)


Floors: 29, 24, 19


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


15 August:


1Denison_2018_08_15 by Mike Sheen, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Circular Quay Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 182 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 54


17 August:


Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Waterfall* | Green Square

Official website: http://waterfallbycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 18-20 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: SJB


Residential: 331 units


Height: 70m (230ft)


Floors: 20


20 August:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## Architecture lover

Every single building in Sydney appears so sleek and refined! 
Thoughtfully designed city ushering the 21st century of nothing but glossy futurism.


----------



## geoking66

*Aspire* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 6-8 Parramatta Square


Status: Excavation


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 130,464 sqm (1,404,303 s.f.)


Retail: 2,736 sqm (29,450 s.f.)


Height: 233m (764ft)


Floors: 55


9 August:


Parramatta Square Work 9.8.2018 4 by Parracity, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*World Trade Centre* | Bringelly

Official website: https://wtcsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 203 Greendale Road


Status: Conept


Developer: Aerotropolis


Urban design: Woods Bagot


Area: 120ha (297 acres)


Cost: A$8 billion


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


22 August:



CULWULLA said:


> [/url]



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wonderland* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/wonderland

Project facts


Address: 20 Wellington Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 296 units


Floors: 14


17 August:


Wonderland Central Park Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Wonderland Central Park Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Wonderland Central Park Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


17 August:


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


23 August:


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Village* | Parramatta

Official website: http://westvillageliving.com.au/

Project facts


Address: 88 Church Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Ecoworld


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 398 units


Retail: 743 sqm (7,998 s.f.)


Height: 129m (423ft)


Floors: 39


22 August:



Panther Power said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*230 Sussex Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 230 Sussex Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Crone


Residential: 90 units


Hotel: 195 rooms


Retail: 1,257 sqm (13,530 s.f.)


Height: 106m (348ft)


Floors: 31


23 August:


230 Sussex Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Boomerang* | Olympic Park

Official website: http://www.boomerangtower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 8 Figtree Drive


Status: Under construction


Developer: Ecove


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 229 units


Height: 126m (413ft)


Floors: 39


26 August:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Adina Grand* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 280 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: JPW


Architect: PTW


Hotel: 175 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 25


23 August:


Adina Grand George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


28 August:


1Denison_2018_08_28_02 by Mike Sheen, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*nbh at Lachlan's Line* | Macquarie Park

Official website: http://nbhsydney.com

Project facts


Address: 25-27 Epping Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Greenland


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 879 units


Retail: 5,966 sqm (64,217 s.f.)


Height: 57m (187ft)


Floors: 17


29 August:


20180825A by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*292-296 New South Head Road* | Double Bay

Project facts


Address: 292-296 New South Head Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Loftex


Architect: Tzannes


Residential: 46 units


Floors: 7


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Circular Quay Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 182 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 54


30 August:


Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Lennox* | Parramatta

Official website: http://www.thelennoxparramatta.com.au

Project facts


Address: 12 Phillip Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: LIDIS


Architect: JPW


Residential: 441 units


Retail: 716 sqm (7,707 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 44


28 August:


Parramatta The Lennox Work 28.8.2018 5 by Parracity, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


27 August:



CULWULLA said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*St Leonards Square* | St Leonards

Official website: http://stleonards.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 472-486 Pacific Highway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Sissons


Residential: 500 units


Height: 133m, 98m (436ft, 322ft)


Floors: 40, 28


4 September (front cranes):


Untitled by jammi, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Zurich HQ* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 118 Mount Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Zurich


Architect: FJMT


Office: 22,694 sqm (244,276 s.f.)


Height: 113m (371ft)


Floors: 29


2 September:



paco280 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Opera Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.operaresidences.com.au

Project facts


Address: 71-79 Macquarie Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Macrolink/Landream


Architect: Tzannes


Residential: 109 units


Floors: 20


30 August:


Opera Residences Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aspire* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 6-8 Parramatta Square


Status: Excavation


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 130,464 sqm (1,404,303 s.f.)


Retail: 2,736 sqm (29,450 s.f.)


Height: 233m (764ft)


Floors: 55


4 September:


Parramatta Square Work 4.9.2081 2 by Parracity, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*New Life Bondi Junction* | Bondi Junction

Official website: http://newlifebondijunction.com.au

Project facts


Address: 59-69 Oxford Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Auswin TWT


Architect: MHN Design Union


Residential: 62 units


Height: 45m (148ft)


Floors: 14


6 September:


New Life, Bondi Junction by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*67 Albert Avenue* | Chatswood

Project facts


Address: 67 Albert Avenue


Status: Approved


Architect: Fitzpatrick


Office: 10,397 sqm (111,912 s.f.)


Height: 80m (262ft)


Floors: 18


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Embassy Tower* | St Leonards

Official website: http://embassytower.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1-13 Marshall Avenue


Status: Complete


Developer: Loftex


Architect: Nettletontribe


Residential: 269 units


Height: 98m (322ft)


Floors: 29


31 October:



upwards said:


>


----------



## OEL4

*Crown Group is knocking down Eastlakes Shopping Centre and building a new town centre and residential complex.*

* 19a Evans Ave, Eastlakes NSW 2018*

http://eastlakeslive.com.au/










When approved back in 2013 it was signed off as a 425 unit development in towers up to eight storeys on 50,818 sqm.

However, the new plans for Eastlakes Live propose 601 units (an increase of 176), in towers up to 14 storeys (an increase of six levels) on 66,154 sqm (an additional 15,336sqm).

The number of carparking spaces will also increase from 980 to 1,357.

The development is split into two sites: A North Site and a South Site, separated by Evans Avenue.

The changes, which were submitted for public consultation on Thursday, are exclusively for the South Site.

Building work has started on the North Site, which features, 133 units. It is expected to be completed by 2021.


----------



## geoking66

*Wonderland* | Chippendale

Official website: http://www.centralparksydney.com/live/now-selling/wonderland

Project facts


Address: 20 Wellington Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Frasers/Sekisui House


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 296 units


Floors: 14


26 October:


Wonderland Central Park Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Wonderland Central Park Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Opera Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.operaresidences.com.au

Project facts


Address: 71-79 Macquarie Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Macrolink/Landream


Architect: Tzannes


Residential: 109 units


Floors: 20


26 October:


Opera Residences Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*4-6 Parramatta Square* | Parramatta

Official website: https://www.cityofparramatta.nsw.gov.au/council/parramatta-square

Project facts


Address: 12-28 Darcy Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 110,000 sqm (1,184,030 s.f.)


Retail: 3,000 sqm (32,292 s.f.)


Height: 154m, 135m (505ft, 443ft)


Floors: 34, 30


29 October:



ArthurDayne said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


31 October:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Leonards Square* | St Leonards

Official website: http://stleonards.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 472-486 Pacific Highway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Sissons


Residential: 500 units


Height: 133m, 98m (436ft, 322ft)


Floors: 40, 28


31 October:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Circular Quay Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 182 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 54


2 November:


Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Sydney Fish Market* | Glebe

Project facts


Address: 1 Bridge Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: NSW Government


Architect: 3XN/BVN


Area: 3.6ha (8.9 acres)


Public space: 6,000 sqm (64,583 s.f.)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*One30 Hyde Park* | CBD

Official website: http://one30hydepark.com.au

Project facts


Address: 130 Elizabeth Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aoyuan/Ecove


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 140 units


Height: 123m (404ft)


Floors: 38


2 November:


130 Hyde Park Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*100 Mount Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 100 Mount Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dexus


Architect: Architectus


Office: 41,419 sqm (445,830 s.f.)


Height: 149m (489ft)


Floors: 38


9 November (centre cranes):


Untitled by Paco Martinez Baena, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


9 November:


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


9 November:


Sydney CBD by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Waterfall* | Green Square

Official website: http://waterfallbycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 18-20 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: SJB


Residential: 331 units


Height: 70m (230ft)


Floors: 20


9 November:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Metro Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.metromartinplace.com

Project facts


Address: 39-50 Martin Place


Status: Demolition


Developer: Macquarie


Architect: Grimshaw/JPW


Office: 95,901 sqm (1,032,270 s.f.)


Retail: 2,382 sqm (25,640 s.f.)


Height: 174m, 118m (571ft, 466ft)


Floors: 38, 30


2 November:


Martin Place Metro Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## Architecture lover

Is it odd to say that Sydney feels inexplicably pure? Is it in the super refined designs? I can't find one single project that I'm not fond of.
It's so soothing, in a way.
It gives a very pure and calm feeling to me. Love this city. Love Australia.


----------



## geoking66

*180 George Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 180 George Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 767 units


Retail: 2,329 sqm (25,069 s.f.)


Height: 211m, 186m (692ft, 610ft)


Floors: 66, 57


14 November:


2018-11-14_08-16-26 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


16 November:


60 Martin Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Albany* | Crows Nest

Official website: http://www.thealbanycrowsnest.com.au

Project facts


Address: 101 Willoughby Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Payce


Architect: Nettletontribe/Turner


Residential: 60 units


Floors: 5


11 November:


20181111C by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Adina Grand* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 280 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: JPW


Architect: PTW


Hotel: 175 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 25


16 November:


Adina Grand, George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Lennox* | Parramatta

Official website: http://www.thelennoxparramatta.com.au

Project facts


Address: 12 Phillip Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: LIDIS


Architect: JPW


Residential: 441 units


Retail: 716 sqm (7,707 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 44


19 November:


Parramatta The Lennox Work 19.11.2018 3 by Parracity, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Opera Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.operaresidences.com.au

Project facts


Address: 71-79 Macquarie Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Macrolink/Landream


Architect: Tzannes


Residential: 109 units


Floors: 20


16 November:



Gimble said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*nbh at Lachlan's Line* | Macquarie Park

Official website: http://nbhsydney.com

Project facts


Address: 25-27 Epping Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Greenland


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 879 units


Retail: 5,966 sqm (64,217 s.f.)


Height: 57m (187ft)


Floors: 17


11 October:


20181111B by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


16 November:


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*New Life Bondi Junction* | Bondi Junction

Official website: http://newlifebondijunction.com.au

Project facts


Address: 59-69 Oxford Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Auswin TWT


Architect: MHN Design Union


Residential: 62 units


Height: 45m (148ft)


Floors: 14


21 November:


New Life, Bondi Junction by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Circular Quay Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 182 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 54


23 November:


Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


24 November:


Untitled by Paco Martinez Baena, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Esplanade Norwest* | Baulkham Hills

Official website: http://esplanadenorwest.com.au

Project facts


Address: 11-13 Solent Circuit


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aoyuan/Capital/Carson


Architect: Turner


Residential: 253 units


Office: 4,638 sqm (49,923 s.f.)


Retail: 1,447 sqm (15,575 s.f.)


Height: 65m, 63m (213ft, 207ft)


Floors: 20, 19


23 November:



Panther Power said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aspire* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 6-8 Parramatta Square


Status: Excavation


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 130,464 sqm (1,404,303 s.f.)


Retail: 2,736 sqm (29,450 s.f.)


Height: 233m (764ft)


Floors: 55


17 November (pit in foreground):



Panther Power said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Metro Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.metromartinplace.com

Project facts


Address: 39-50 Martin Place


Status: Demolition


Developer: Macquarie


Architect: Grimshaw/JPW


Office: 95,901 sqm (1,032,270 s.f.)


Retail: 2,382 sqm (25,640 s.f.)


Height: 174m, 118m (571ft, 466ft)


Floors: 38, 30


23 November:


Martin Place Metro, Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Infinity* | Green Square

Official website: http://infinitybycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 301 Botany Road


Status: Near completion


Developer: Crown


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 401 units


Height: 60m (197ft)


Floors: 20


18 November:



Brizer said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*230 Sussex Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 230 Sussex Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Crone


Residential: 90 units


Hotel: 195 rooms


Retail: 1,257 sqm (13,530 s.f.)


Height: 106m (348ft)


Floors: 31


20 November:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


30 November:


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Adina Grand* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 280 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: JPW


Architect: PTW


Hotel: 175 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 25


30 November:


Adina Grand, George Street Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Calibre* | Surry Hills

Official website: http://calibresurryhills.com.au

Project facts


Address: 10-14 Cooper Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Icon


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 19 units


Floors: 8


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*100 Mount Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 100 Mount Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dexus


Architect: Architectus


Office: 41,419 sqm (445,830 s.f.)


Height: 149m (489ft)


Floors: 38


2 December:



upwards said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


30 November:


60 Martin Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


60 Martin Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Leonards Square* | St Leonards

Official website: http://stleonards.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 472-486 Pacific Highway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Sissons


Residential: 500 units


Height: 133m, 98m (436ft, 322ft)


Floors: 40, 28


2 December:



upwards said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*One30 Hyde Park* | CBD

Official website: http://one30hydepark.com.au

Project facts


Address: 130 Elizabeth Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Aoyuan/Ecove


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 140 units


Height: 123m (404ft)


Floors: 38


30 November:


130 Hyde Park Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Eighty Eight* | St Leonards

Official website: http://88byjqzsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 88 Christie Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: JQZ


Architect: PTW


Residential: 654 units


Office: 19,297 sqm (207,711 s.f.)


Retail: 10,363 sqm (111,546 s.f.)


Height: 147m, 86m, 61m (482ft, 282ft, 200ft)


Floors: 47, 28, 16


2 December:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## spiralout

Not sure if this one has been posted








https://media4.architecturemedia.ne...he/c7/78/c77823262384638c68fc7fe5bafeaf2e.jpg









https://media4.architecturemedia.ne...he/c5/e2/c5e227a4df11973886677c2363f67f99.jpg









https://www.realcommercial.com.au/blog/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/RITZ-CARLTON-2.jpg


----------



## geoking66

^ Post 763:



geoking66 said:


> *Ritz-Carlton at The Star* | Pyrmont
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 80 Pyrmont Street
> 
> 
> Status: Proposed
> 
> 
> Developer: Star/Ritz-Carlton
> 
> 
> Architect: FJMT
> 
> 
> Residential: 204 units
> 
> 
> Hotel: 220 rooms
> 
> 
> Height: 234m (768ft)
> 
> 
> Floors: 65
> 
> 
> Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*86-88 Walker Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 86-88 Walker Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Billbergia


Architect: Fitzpatrick


Office: 16,086 sqm (173,148 s.f.)


Hotel: 330 rooms


Retail: 902 sqm (9,709 sqm)


Height: 180m (591ft)


Floors: 47


8 December:


Untitled by Paco Martinez Baena, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


8 December:


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Zurich HQ* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 118 Mount Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Zurich


Architect: FJMT


Office: 22,694 sqm (244,276 s.f.)


Height: 113m (371ft)


Floors: 29


8 December:


Untitled by Paco Martinez Baena, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


8 December:


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*601 Pacific Highway* | St Leonards

Project facts


Address: 601 Pacific Highway


Status: Proposed


Developer: Stockland


Architect: Architectus


Residential: 516 units


Office: 7,511 sqm (80,848 s.f.)


Retail: 1,791 sqm (19,278 s.f.)


Height: 212m, 146m (695ft, 479ft)


Floors: 63, 45


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Adina Grand* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 280 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: JPW


Architect: PTW


Hotel: 175 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 25


8 December:


098 by shemozz1e, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


8 December:


Untitled by Paco Martinez Baena, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*230 Sussex Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 230 Sussex Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Crone


Residential: 90 units


Hotel: 195 rooms


Retail: 1,257 sqm (13,530 s.f.)


Height: 106m (348ft)


Floors: 31


12 December:



CULWULLA said:


>


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


14 December:


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Circular Quay Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 182 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 54


17 December:


Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## Josedc

I mean, damn!


----------



## geoking66

*St Leonards Square* | St Leonards

Official website: http://stleonards.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 472-486 Pacific Highway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Sissons


Residential: 500 units


Height: 133m, 98m (436ft, 322ft)


Floors: 40, 28


19 December:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Greenway Plaza* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 48 Macquarie Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Coombes/Drivas


Office: 39,061 sqm (420,449 s.f.)


Retail: 2,102 sqm (22,626 s.f.)


Height: 98m (322ft)


Floors: 25


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Metro Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.metromartinplace.com

Project facts


Address: 39-50 Martin Place


Status: Demolition


Developer: Macquarie


Architect: Grimshaw/JPW


Office: 95,901 sqm (1,032,270 s.f.)


Retail: 2,382 sqm (25,640 s.f.)


Height: 174m, 118m (571ft, 466ft)


Floors: 38, 30


17 December:


Martin Place Metro Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Rhodes Central* | Rhodes

Official website: http://rhodescentral.com.au

Project facts


Address: 6-14 Walker Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Billbergia


Architect: SJB


Residential: 668 units


Height: 144m, 94m (472ft, 308ft)


Floors: 39, 28


18 December:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*22-26 Elizabeth Street* | Liverpool

Project facts


Address: 22-26 Elizabeth Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Binah


Architect: Rothe Lowman


Residential: 194 units


Office: 4,804 sqm (51,710 s.f.)


Hotel: 113 rooms


Height: 122m (400ft)


Floors: 36


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


23 December:



Gimble said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*180 George Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 180 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 767 units


Retail: 2,329 sqm (25,069 s.f.)


Height: 211m, 186m (692ft, 610ft)


Floors: 66, 57


24 December:


2018-12-24_04-59-11 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*44-48 O'Dea Avenue (Building C)* | Green Square

Project facts


Address: 44-48 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Demolition imminent


Developer: Crown/Mitsubishi


Architect: Kengo Kuma/Koichi Takada


Residential: 384 units


Floors: 20


12 December:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wharfside* | Manly

Project facts


Address: 2 West Promenade


Status: Approved


Developer: Manly Civic Club


Architect: Mojillo


Residential: 38 units


Height: 20m (66m)


Floors: 6


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*York & George* | CBD

Official website: http://yorkandgeorge.com.au

Project facts


Address: 379-383 George Street


Status: Complete


Developer: Fife


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 200 units


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 40


24 December:


York & George Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

Happy New Year, Sydney-style!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079737810943303682


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


24 December:


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Lennox* | Parramatta

Official website: http://www.thelennoxparramatta.com.au

Project facts


Address: 12 Phillip Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: LIDIS


Architect: JPW


Residential: 441 units


Retail: 716 sqm (7,707 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 44


1 January:


2019-01-02_09-37-29 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


24 December:


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*4-6 Parramatta Square* | Parramatta

Official website: https://www.cityofparramatta.nsw.gov.au/council/parramatta-square

Project facts


Address: 12-28 Darcy Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 110,000 sqm (1,184,030 s.f.)


Retail: 3,000 sqm (32,292 s.f.)


Height: 154m, 135m (505ft, 443ft)


Floors: 34, 30


22 December:



Parravillian said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


24 December:


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Charlie Parker* | Harris Park

Project facts


Address: 12a Parkes Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Coronation


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 111 units


Height: 82m (269ft)


Floors: 22


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*106 Epsom Road* | Green Square

Project facts


Address: 106 Epsom Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Lincon


Architect: BVN/Architectus


Residential: 546 units


Retail: 840 sqm (9,042 s.f.)


Floors: 14


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


9 January:


Untitled by Paco Martinez Baena, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Victoria Cross Over-Station Development* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 181 Miller Street


Status: Concept


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 60,000 sqm (645,835 s.f.)


Height: 167m (548ft)


Floors: 40


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Poly Centre* | CBD

Official website: http://polyglobal.com/au/poly-centre

Project facts


Address: 210 George Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Poly


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 18,332 sqm (197,324 s.f.)


Retail: 1,836 sqm (19,763 s.f.)


Height: 109m (358ft)


Floors: 25


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Park One* | Macquarie Park

Official website: http://www.parkonesydney.com

Project facts


Address: 80 Waterloo Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Golden Age


Architect: Turner


Residential: 412 units


Floors: 20


21 December:


20181221_A by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Metro Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.metromartinplace.com

Project facts


Address: 39-50 Martin Place


Status: Demolition


Developer: Macquarie


Architect: Grimshaw/JPW


Office: 95,901 sqm (1,032,270 s.f.)


Retail: 2,382 sqm (25,640 s.f.)


Height: 174m, 118m (571ft, 466ft)


Floors: 38, 30


12 January:


Martin Place Metro Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Landmark* | St Leonards

Official website: http://thelandmarksydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 500 Pacific Highway


Status: Excavation


Developer: New Hope Group/VIMG


Architect: a+ Group


Residential: 495 units


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 46


13 January:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


15 December:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Aspire* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 6-8 Parramatta Square


Status: Foundation work


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 130,464 sqm (1,404,303 s.f.)


Retail: 2,736 sqm (29,450 s.f.)


Height: 233m (764ft)


Floors: 55


15 January:



Panther Power said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


12 January:


Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Leonards Square* | St Leonards

Official website: http://stleonards.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 472-486 Pacific Highway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Sissons


Residential: 500 units


Height: 133m, 98m (436ft, 322ft)


Floors: 40, 28


1 February:


20190131B by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*60 Bathurst Street* | CBD

Official website: hhttp://60bathurst.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Bathurst Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shokai Ausbao


Architect: Smart Design Studio


Residential: 95 units


Hotel: 152 rooms


Height: 84m (276ft)


Floors: 25


7 February:


60 Bathurst Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


7 February:


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Polaris* | North Sydney

Official website: http://polarisnorthsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 150 Pacific Highway


Status: Complete


Developer: Fuji


Architect: Allen Jack + Cottier


Residential: 218 units


Height: 86m (282ft)


Floors: 24


15 January:



paco280 said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*86 Waterloo Road* | Macquarie Park

Project facts


Address: 86 Waterloo Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Visionary


Architect: ARM


Residential: 153 units


Height: 63m (207ft)


Floors: 20


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Circular Quay Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 182 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 54


7 February:


Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Lennox* | Parramatta

Official website: http://www.thelennoxparramatta.com.au

Project facts


Address: 12 Phillip Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: LIDIS


Architect: JPW


Residential: 441 units


Retail: 716 sqm (7,707 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 44


9 February:



stopandstare said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## skyscraper2012

Largest Cities in Australia


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


7 February:


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Waterfall* | Green Square

Official website: http://waterfallbycrowngroup.com.au

Project facts


Address: 18-20 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: SJB


Residential: 331 units


Height: 70m (230ft)


Floors: 20


9 February:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


14 February:



CULWULLA said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


11 February:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Metro Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.metromartinplace.com

Project facts


Address: 39-50 Martin Place


Status: Demolition


Developer: Macquarie


Architect: Grimshaw/JPW


Office: 95,901 sqm (1,032,270 s.f.)


Retail: 2,382 sqm (25,640 s.f.)


Height: 174m, 118m (571ft, 466ft)


Floors: 38, 30


14 February:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*4-6 Parramatta Square* | Parramatta

Official website: https://www.cityofparramatta.nsw.gov.au/council/parramatta-square

Project facts


Address: 12-28 Darcy Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 110,000 sqm (1,184,030 s.f.)


Retail: 3,000 sqm (32,292 s.f.)


Height: 154m, 135m (505ft, 443ft)


Floors: 34, 30


15 February:



xing lin said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*Opera Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.operaresidences.com.au

Project facts


Address: 71-79 Macquarie Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Macrolink/Landream


Architect: Tzannes


Residential: 109 units


Floors: 20


18 February:


Opera Residences Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


16 February:


Untitled by Paco Martinez Baena, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*230 Sussex Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 230 Sussex Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Crone


Residential: 90 units


Hotel: 195 rooms


Retail: 1,257 sqm (13,530 s.f.)


Height: 106m (348ft)


Floors: 31


20 February:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*871-877 Pacific Highway* | Chatswood

Project facts


Address: 871-877 Pacific Highway


Status: Proposed


Developer: Goldfields


Architect: PBD


Residential: 86 units


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 26


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Le Papillon* | Double Bay

Official website: http://lepapillondoublebay.com.au

Project facts


Address: 377 New South Head Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Teda Bayside


Architect: MHN Design Union


Residential: 20 units


Floors: 4


Rendering:


----------



## goyo

Edit. Wrong Thread.


----------



## geoking66

*Zurich HQ* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 118 Mount Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Zurich


Architect: FJMT


Office: 22,694 sqm (244,276 s.f.)


Height: 113m (371ft)


Floors: 29


24 February:


Untitled by Paco Martinez Baena, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Landmark* | St Leonards

Official website: http://thelandmarksydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 500 Pacific Highway


Status: Excavation


Developer: New Hope Group/VIMG


Architect: a+ Group


Residential: 495 units


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 46


24 February:


IMG_0970 by Luke Hart, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*100 Mount Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 100 Mount Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Dexus


Architect: Architectus


Office: 41,419 sqm (445,830 s.f.)


Height: 149m (489ft)


Floors: 38


24 February:


Untitled by Paco Martinez Baena, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


25 February:



Tired_of_Tomorrow said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*505 George Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 505 George Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Coombes/Mirvac


Architect: Architectus/Ingenhoven


Height: 274m (899ft)


Floors: 80


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Eighty Eight* | St Leonards

Official website: http://88byjqzsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 88 Christie Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: JQZ


Architect: PTW


Residential: 654 units


Office: 19,297 sqm (207,711 s.f.)


Retail: 10,363 sqm (111,546 s.f.)


Height: 147m, 86m, 61m (482ft, 282ft, 200ft)


Floors: 47, 28, 16


24 February:


IMG_0976 by Luke Hart, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*King & Phillip* | CBD

Official website: http://www.kingandphillip.com.au

Project facts


Address: 148 King Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Galileo/ISPT


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 104 units


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 27


27 February:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Leonards Square* | St Leonards

Official website: http://stleonards.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 472-486 Pacific Highway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Sissons


Residential: 500 units


Height: 133m, 98m (436ft, 322ft)


Floors: 40, 28


24 February:


IMG_0974 by Luke Hart, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Metro Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.metromartinplace.com

Project facts


Address: 39-50 Martin Place


Status: Demolition


Developer: Macquarie


Architect: Grimshaw/JPW


Office: 95,901 sqm (1,032,270 s.f.)


Retail: 2,382 sqm (25,640 s.f.)


Height: 174m, 118m (571ft, 466ft)


Floors: 38, 30


27 February:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Bindery* | Liverpool

Project facts


Address: 28 Shepherd Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Coronation


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 309 units


Floors: 21, 19, 6


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


25 February:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


4 March:


60 Martin Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


60 Martin Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*nbh at Lachlan's Line* | Macquarie Park

Official website: http://nbhsydney.com

Project facts


Address: 25-27 Epping Road


Status: Topped out


Developer: Greenland


Architect: Bates Smart


Residential: 879 units


Retail: 5,966 sqm (64,217 s.f.)


Height: 57m (187ft)


Floors: 17


28 February:


20190227 by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Aspire* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 6-8 Parramatta Square


Status: Foundation work


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 130,464 sqm (1,404,303 s.f.)


Retail: 2,736 sqm (29,450 s.f.)


Height: 233m (764ft)


Floors: 55


5 March:



Panther Power said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*4-6 Bligh Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 4-6 Bligh Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: SC Capital Partners


Architect: Woods Bagot


Hotel: 407 rooms


Height: 205m (672ft)


Floors: 55


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Mastery (Building C)* | Green Square

Project facts


Address: 44-48 O'Dea Avenue


Status: Demolition


Developer: Crown/Mitsubishi


Architect: Kengo Kuma/Koichi Takada


Residential: 384 units


Floors: 20


3 March:



Brizer said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Circular Quay Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 182 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 54


4 March:


Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Charlie Parker* | Harris Park

Project facts


Address: 12a Parkes Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Coronation


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 111 units


Height: 82m (269ft)


Floors: 22


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*230 Sussex Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 230 Sussex Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Crone


Residential: 90 units


Hotel: 195 rooms


Retail: 1,257 sqm (13,530 s.f.)


Height: 106m (348ft)


Floors: 31


4 March:


230 Sussex Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Prime* | Macquarie Park

Official website: http://primemacquarie.com.au

Project facts


Address: 101-107 Waterloo Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: JQZ


Architect: PTW


Residential: 680 units


Floors: 23


10 March:


20190309a by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Village* | Parramatta

Official website: http://westvillageliving.com.au/

Project facts


Address: 88 Church Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Ecoworld


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 398 units


Retail: 743 sqm (7,998 s.f.)


Height: 129m (423ft)


Floors: 39


10 March:


2019-03-10_05-21-58 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*106 Epsom Road* | Green Square

Project facts


Address: 106 Epsom Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Lincon


Architect: BVN/Architectus


Residential: 546 units


Retail: 840 sqm (9,042 s.f.)


Floors: 14


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


13 March:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


11 March (left):


Waverton Coal Loader NSW by Tom Walsh, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*173 Pacific Highway* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 173 Pacific Highway


Status: Proposed


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 11,089 sqm (119,361 s.f.)


Height: 122m (400ft)


Floors: 33


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*4-6 Parramatta Square* | Parramatta

Official website: https://www.cityofparramatta.nsw.gov.au/council/parramatta-square

Project facts


Address: 12-28 Darcy Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 110,000 sqm (1,184,030 s.f.)


Retail: 3,000 sqm (32,292 s.f.)


Height: 154m, 135m (505ft, 443ft)


Floors: 34, 30


10 March:


IMG_20190310_152122 by MDRX1, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*St Leonards Square* | St Leonards

Official website: http://stleonards.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 472-486 Pacific Highway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Sissons


Residential: 500 units


Height: 133m, 98m (436ft, 322ft)


Floors: 40, 28


13 March:


20190312D by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


20190312C by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


18 March:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Park One* | Macquarie Park

Official website: http://www.parkonesydney.com

Project facts


Address: 80 Waterloo Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Golden Age


Architect: Turner


Residential: 412 units


Floors: 20


10 March:


20190309b by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


20 March:



CULWULLA said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


21 March:


Untitled by Paco Martinez Baena, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Poly Centre* | CBD

Official website: http://polyglobal.com/au/poly-centre

Project facts


Address: 210 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Poly


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 18,332 sqm (197,324 s.f.)


Retail: 1,836 sqm (19,763 s.f.)


Height: 109m (358ft)


Floors: 25


22 March:


210 George Steet Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


22 March:


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*8 Phillip Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 8 Phillip Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Coronation


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 305 units


Hotel: 252 rooms


Height: 198m (650ft)


Floors: 59


23 March:


2019-03-23_07-08-29 by formsy, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Adina Grand* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 280 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: JPW


Architect: PTW


Hotel: 175 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 25


22 March:


Adina Grand George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*East Quarter* | St Leonards

Project facts


Address: 42-46 River Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Greaton


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 232 units


Height: 32m, 31m (105ft, 102ft)


Floors: 10, 9


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*32 Smith Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 32 Smith Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: GPT


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Office: 27,745 sqm (298,645 s.f.)


Retail: 238 sqm (2,562 s.f.)


Height: 117m (384ft)


Floors: 28


26 March:



decromin said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Surry Hills Village* | Redfern

Official website: https://www.surryhillsvillage.com.au

Project facts


Address: 399 Cleveland Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Toga


Architect: SJB


Residential: 170 units


Floors: 7


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Circular Quay Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 182 George Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 54


28 March:


Circular Quay Tower Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Lennox* | Parramatta

Official website: http://www.thelennoxparramatta.com.au

Project facts


Address: 12 Phillip Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: LIDIS


Architect: JPW


Residential: 441 units


Retail: 716 sqm (7,707 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 44


23 March:


2019-03-23_07-10-04 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Circular Quay* | CBD

Official website: http://onecircularquay.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


21 May:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*West Village* | Parramatta

Official website: http://westvillageliving.com.au/

Project facts


Address: 88 Church Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Ecoworld


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 398 units


Retail: 743 sqm (7,998 s.f.)


Height: 129m (423ft)


Floors: 39


18 May:


West Village 18 May 2019, level 30 in corebox by formsy, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


22 May:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Circular Quay Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 182 George Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 54


22 May:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*213 Princes Highway* | Arncliffe

Project facts


Address: 213 Princes Highway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Ralan


Architect: Stephen Bowers


Residential: 318 units


Floors: 12


5 May:


213 Princes Highway, Arncliffe, Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*King & Phillip* | CBD

Official website: http://www.kingandphillip.com.au

Project facts


Address: 148 King Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Galileo/ISPT


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 104 units


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 27


24 May:


King & Phillip Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


24 May:


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


24 May:


60 Martin Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


24 May:


Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


24 May:


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*4-6 Parramatta Square* | Parramatta

Official website: https://www.cityofparramatta.nsw.gov.au/council/parramatta-square

Project facts


Address: 12-28 Darcy Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 110,000 sqm (1,184,030 s.f.)


Retail: 3,000 sqm (32,292 s.f.)


Height: 154m, 135m (505ft, 443ft)


Floors: 34, 30


9 June:


2019-06-09_01-35-41 by formsy, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Adina Grand* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 280 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: JPW


Architect: PTW


Hotel: 175 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 25


15 June:


Adina Grand, George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*St Leonards Square* | St Leonards

Official website: http://stleonards.mirvac.com

Project facts


Address: 472-486 Pacific Highway


Status: Under construction


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Sissons


Residential: 500 units


Height: 133m, 98m (436ft, 322ft)


Floors: 40, 28


6 June:



CULWULLA said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Topped out


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


19 June:



CULWULLA said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*6-8 Parramatta Square* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 6-8 Parramatta Square


Status: Under construction


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 130,464 sqm (1,404,303 s.f.)


Retail: 2,736 sqm (29,450 s.f.)


Height: 233m (764ft)


Floors: 55


20 June:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Poly Centre* | CBD

Official website: http://polyglobal.com/au/poly-centre

Project facts


Address: 210 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Poly


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 18,332 sqm (197,324 s.f.)


Retail: 1,836 sqm (19,763 s.f.)


Height: 109m (358ft)


Floors: 25


15 June:


210 George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Lennox* | Parramatta

Official website: http://www.thelennoxparramatta.com.au

Project facts


Address: 12 Phillip Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: LIDIS


Architect: JPW


Residential: 441 units


Retail: 716 sqm (7,707 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 44


11 June:



decromin said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## FelixMadero

Sydney is building so elegantly!


----------



## geoking66

*One Circular Quay* | CBD

Official website: http://onecircularquay.com

Project facts


Address: 1 Alfred Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Wanda


Architect: Crone


Residential: 200 units


Hotel: 182 rooms


Height: 197m, 110m (646ft, 361ft)


Floors: 59, 28


19 June:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


15 June:



paco280 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*King & Phillip* | CBD

Official website: http://www.kingandphillip.com.au

Project facts


Address: 148 King Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Galileo/ISPT


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 104 units


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 27


27 June:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*8 Phillip Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 8 Phillip Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Coronation


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 305 units


Hotel: 252 rooms


Height: 198m (650ft)


Floors: 59


2 June:


2019-06-02_11-58-15 by formsy, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## [email protected]

Parramatta really will be an entirely different city a couple of years from now. Back when I lived in Sydney 5/6 years ago it still had the feeling of a sleepy suburban town with not a lot going on.


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


28 June:


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Sirius Building renovation+extension by BVN


----------



## mw123

Lachlans Line | Macquarie Park


20190602 by Ledger_for_Sky, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Zurich HQ* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 118 Mount Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Zurich


Architect: FJMT


Office: 22,694 sqm (244,276 s.f.)


Height: 113m (371ft)


Floors: 29


23 June:


Untitled by Paco Martinez Baena, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


28 June:


Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


23 June (right):


Milsons Point - Sydney - NSW by Paul Bartle, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## mw123

4-6 Parramatta Square | Parramatta


IMG_20190623_070254 by MDRX1, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*60 Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://sixtymartinplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 60 Martin Place


Status: Near completion


Developer: Investa


Architect: Hassell


Office: 40,000 sqm (430,556 s.f.)


Height: 139m (456ft)


Floors: 35


2 July:



CULWULLA said:


>


----------



## geoking66

*180 George Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 180 George Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 767 units


Retail: 2,329 sqm (25,069 s.f.)


Height: 211m, 187m (692ft, 614ft)


Floors: 67, 59


28 June:


2019-06-28_08-53-06 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Sydney Harbour* | Barangaroo

Project facts


Address: 5 Hickson Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Renzo Piano


Residential: 775 units


Retail: 743 sqm (7,998 s.f.)


Height: 247m, 207m, 104m (810ft, 679ft, 341ft)


Floors: 72, 60, 30


6 July:


One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Arkadia* | Alexandria

Official website: https://arkadiaapartments.com.au

Project facts


Address: 18 Huntley Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Defence


Architect: DKO


Residential: 152 units


Floors: 6


2 July:



Gimble said:


>


----------



## Fabb

geoking66 said:


> *One Sydney Harbour* | Barangaroo
> 
> Architect: Renzo Piano
> 
> 
> Rendering:


Is it finally Piano's design that is being built ? What happened to the "brutalist" version that appears in post 1105 ?


----------



## geoking66

*Landmark* | St Leonards

Official website: http://thelandmarksydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 500 Pacific Highway


Status: Excavation


Developer: New Hope Group/VIMG


Architect: a+ Group


Residential: 495 units


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 46


8 July:



upwards said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Metro Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.metromartinplace.com

Project facts


Address: 39-50 Martin Place


Status: Excavation


Developer: Macquarie


Architect: Grimshaw/JPW


Office: 95,901 sqm (1,032,270 s.f.)


Retail: 2,382 sqm (25,640 s.f.)


Height: 174m, 118m (571ft, 466ft)


Floors: 38, 30


6 July:


Martin Place Metro Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


11 July:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


12 July:


Wynyard Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


15 July:



CULWULLA said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*32 Smith Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 32 Smith Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: GPT


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Office: 27,745 sqm (298,645 s.f.)


Retail: 238 sqm (2,562 s.f.)


Height: 117m (384ft)


Floors: 28


29 September:


20190929_100709~2 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Official website: http://wynyardplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14 Carrington Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: MAKE/Architectus


Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)


Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)


Height: 134m (440ft)


Floors: 34


4 October:



ArthurDayne said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Sky View* | Castle Hill

Official website: http://skyviewcastlehill.com.au

Project facts


Address: 51 Old Castle Hill Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Toplace


Architect: Krikis Tayler


Residential: 925 units


Height: 75m (246ft)


Floors: 24


6 October:



aldredd said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## DarkLite

Crown Sydney is such an appropriate name for a gem that will beautify Sydney's skyline like no building has until now. 

The stock and quality of the new builds going up are a testament to how wealthy Australia has become and some towers under construction could easily be classified as world-class icons.


----------



## geoking66

*2-4 Blue Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 2-4 Blue Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Thirdi


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 15,000 sqm (161,459 s.f.)


Floors: 10


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Poly Centre* | CBD

Official website: http://polyglobal.com/au/poly-centre

Project facts


Address: 210 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Poly


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 18,332 sqm (197,324 s.f.)


Retail: 1,836 sqm (19,763 s.f.)


Height: 109m (358ft)


Floors: 25


6 October:


210 George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## mw123

Parramatta's new tallest residential (211m | 67 fl) has been approved!


----------



## mw123

Also approved yesterday by the Sydney Central City Planning Panel. It is in Harris Park (right next to Parramatta).



upwards said:


> new DA details..
> *DA/1263/2016*
> 
> Construction of a 22 storey mixed use development comprising 102 residential units with ground level commercial floor space and 5 levels of basement parking.
> 
> *RL 89 (81.5m) - so height now 82m*
> 
> 34 studio (33%)
> 61 two-bedroom (60%)
> 7 three-bedroom (7%)
> 
> Estimated Cost of Work: $ 46m
> 
> http://eplanning.parracity.nsw.gov.au/Pages/XC.Track/SearchApplication.aspx?id=408234
> 
> new renders are very similar to previous DA


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


9 October:


Crown Sydney by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*6-8 Parramatta Square* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 6-8 Parramatta Square


Status: Under construction


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 130,464 sqm (1,404,303 s.f.)


Retail: 2,736 sqm (29,450 s.f.)


Height: 233m (764ft)


Floors: 55


12 October:


2019-10-12_04-57-49 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Spring Square* | Bankstown

Official website: https://www.springsquare.com.au

Project facts


Address: 32 Kitchener Parade


Status: Approved


Developer: Poly


Architect: Scott Carver


Residential: 516 units


Retail: 3,016 sqm (32,464 s.f.)


Height: 48m, 39m, 38m (157ft, 128ft, 125ft)


Floors: 14, 11, 11


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Metro Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.metromartinplace.com

Project facts


Address: 39-50 Martin Place


Status: Excavation


Developer: Macquarie


Architect: Grimshaw/JPW


Office: 95,901 sqm (1,032,270 s.f.)


Retail: 2,382 sqm (25,640 s.f.)


Height: 174m, 118m (571ft, 466ft)


Floors: 38, 30


13 October:


Martin Place Metro by cnd


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*86 Castlereagh Street* | Liverpool

Project facts


Address: 86 Castlereagh Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Il Capitano


Architect: AJ+C


Residential: 264 units


Retail: 1,853 sqm (19,946 s.f.)


Height: 80m, 59m (262ft, 194ft)


Floors: 24, 18


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*180 George Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 180 George Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 767 units


Retail: 2,329 sqm (25,069 s.f.)


Height: 211m, 187m (692ft, 614ft)


Floors: 67, 59


12 October:


2019-10-12_04-56-16 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Western Gateway* | Haymarket

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 8-30 Lee Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Dexus/Frasers


Architect: Woods Bagot/SOM


Office: 208,956 sqm (2,249,184 s.f.)


Hotel: 7,571 sqm (81,494 s.f.)


Retail: 8,013 sqm (86,251 s.f.)


Height: 184m, 140m, 140m (604ft, 459ft, 459ft)


Floors: 36, 33, 33


Renderings:


----------



## mw123

^^
That is really going to transform the area around Central Station. Even though it isn't as tall as some other towers, it's definitely one of the most exciting projects in Sydney.


----------



## geoking66

*Premier Place* | Neutral Bay

Official website: http://www.premierplace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 14-20 Premier Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Podia


Architect: ESS


Residential: 25 units


Floors: 6


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Poly Centre* | CBD

Official website: http://polyglobal.com/au/poly-centre

Project facts


Address: 210 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Poly


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 18,332 sqm (197,324 s.f.)


Retail: 1,836 sqm (19,763 s.f.)


Height: 109m (358ft)


Floors: 25


20 October:


210 George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*40-54 Baxter Road* | Mascot

Project facts


Address: 40-54 Baxter Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Manboom


Architect: PBD


Hotel: 302 rooms


Height: 44m (144ft)


Floors: 13


Rendering:


----------



## mw123

Crown Sydney 

Looking good from the north too.


Sydney from above Lavender Bay by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Façade extension installation


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


1 December:


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## mw123

87 Epsom Rd Rosebery | 3 x 42m, 1 x 32m and 1 x 25m


----------



## geoking66

*Poly Centre* | CBD

Official website: http://polyglobal.com/au/poly-centre

Project facts


Address: 210 George Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Poly


Architect: Grimshaw


Office: 18,332 sqm (197,324 s.f.)


Retail: 1,836 sqm (19,763 s.f.)


Height: 109m (358ft)


Floors: 25


20 November:











(@Culwulla)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Eighty Eight* | St Leonards

Official website: https://88byjqz.com.au

Project facts


Address: 88 Christie Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: JQZ


Architect: PTW


Residential: 654 units


Office: 19,297 sqm (207,711 s.f.)


Retail: 10,363 sqm (111,546 s.f.)


Height: 147m, 86m, 61m (482ft, 282ft, 200ft)


Floors: 47, 28, 16


3 December:











(@upwards)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*The Ribbon* | Darling Harbour

Official website: http://theribbon.com.au

Project facts


Address: 31 Wheat Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Grocon


Architect: Hassell


Hotel: 402 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 24


1 December:


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Adina Grand* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 280 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: JPW


Architect: PTW


Hotel: 175 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 25


1 December:


Adina Grand George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Sydney Greenland Centre | 68st/237m



cnd said:


> Greenland Centre Sydney by cnd
> 
> 
> Greenland Centre Sydney by cnd
> 
> 
> Greenland Centre Sydney by cnd
> 
> 
> Greenland Centre Sydney by cnd


----------



## geoking66

*The Lennox* | Parramatta

Official website: http://www.thelennoxparramatta.com.au

Project facts


Address: 12 Phillip Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: LIDIS


Architect: JPW


Residential: 441 units


Retail: 716 sqm (7,707 s.f.)


Height: 159m (522ft)


Floors: 44


8 December:


2019-12-08_01-50-22 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


3 December:


Smokey Sydney by Matthew Willis, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Salesforce Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 180 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 58


9 December:











(@Culwulla)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*6-8 Parramatta Square* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 6-8 Parramatta Square


Status: Under construction


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 130,464 sqm (1,404,303 s.f.)


Retail: 2,736 sqm (29,450 s.f.)


Height: 233m (764ft)


Floors: 55


5 December:


2019-12-08_02-46-47 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*72-84 Foveaux Street* | Surry Hills

Project facts


Address: 72-84 Foveaux Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Stasia


Architect: Candalepas


Office: 2,343 sqm (25,220 s.f.)


Height: 27m (89ft)


Floors: 7


Rendering:


----------



## mw123

375 Pitt St | 35st/122m


----------



## geoking66

*One Sydney Harbour* | Barangaroo

Project facts


Address: 5 Hickson Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Renzo Piano


Residential: 775 units


Retail: 743 sqm (7,998 s.f.)


Height: 247m, 207m, 104m (810ft, 679ft, 341ft)


Floors: 72, 60, 30


11 December:











(@Culwulla)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*180 George Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 180 George Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: Meriton


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 767 units


Retail: 2,329 sqm (25,069 s.f.)


Height: 211m, 187m (692ft, 614ft)


Floors: 67, 59


8 December:


2019-12-08_01-48-50 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Façade extension installation


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


9 December:


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Landmark* | St Leonards

Official website: http://thelandmarksydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 500 Pacific Highway


Status: Under construction


Developer: New Hope Group/VIMG


Architect: a+ Group


Residential: 495 units


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 46


16 December:











(@upwards)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*32 Smith Street* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 32 Smith Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: GPT


Architect: Fender Katsalidis


Office: 27,745 sqm (298,645 s.f.)


Retail: 238 sqm (2,562 s.f.)


Height: 117m (384ft)


Floors: 28


17 December:


2019-12-17_09-57-19 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*King & Phillip* | CBD

Official website: http://www.kingandphillip.com.au

Project facts


Address: 148 King Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Galileo/ISPT


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 104 units


Height: 93m (305ft)


Floors: 27


18 December:











(@Culwulla)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Eighty Eight* | St Leonards

Official website: https://88byjqz.com.au

Project facts


Address: 88 Christie Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: JQZ


Architect: PTW


Residential: 654 units


Office: 19,297 sqm (207,711 s.f.)


Retail: 10,363 sqm (111,546 s.f.)


Height: 147m, 86m, 61m (482ft, 282ft, 200ft)


Floors: 47, 28, 16


16 December:











(@upwards)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*888 Bourke Street* | Green Square

Project facts


Address: 888 Bourke Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Toplace


Architect: PTW


Residential: 181 units


Retail: 79 sqm (850 s.f.)


Height: 26m (85ft)


Floors: 7


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Opera Residences* | CBD

Official website: http://www.operaresidences.com.au

Project facts


Address: 71-79 Macquarie Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Macrolink/Landream


Architect: Tzannes


Residential: 109 units


Height: 64m (210ft)


Floors: 19


16 February:

[
Opera Residences Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


26 February:











(@CULWULLA)


----------



## geoking66

*Castle Residences* | CBD

Official website: https://castleresidences.com.au

Project facts


Address: 110 Bathurst Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shanghai United


Architect: Candalepas


Residential: 131 units


Hotel: 121 rooms


Height: 121m (397ft)


Floors: 35


27 February:











(@CULWULLA)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Eighty Eight* | St Leonards

Official website: https://88byjqz.com.au

Project facts


Address: 88 Christie Street


Status: Excavation


Developer: JQZ


Architect: PTW


Residential: 654 units


Office: 19,297 sqm (207,711 s.f.)


Retail: 10,363 sqm (111,546 s.f.)


Height: 147m, 86m, 61m (482ft, 282ft, 200ft)


Floors: 47, 28, 16


24 February:











(@upwards)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*388 George Street* | CBD

Official website: https://388georgestreet.com.au

Project facts


Address: 388 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Investa/Brookfield


Architect: FJMT


Office: 1,134 sqm (12,206 s.f.)


Retail: 1,310 sqm (14,101 s.f.)


Floors: 7


1 March:


388 George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*One Sydney Harbour* | Barangaroo

Project facts


Address: 5 Hickson Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Renzo Piano


Residential: 775 units


Retail: 743 sqm (7,998 s.f.)


Height: 247m, 207m, 104m (810ft, 679ft, 341ft)


Floors: 72, 60, 30


4 March:











(@CULWULLA)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*The Langston* | Epping

Official website: https://www.thelangstonepping.com

Project facts


Address: 12-22 Langston Place


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Architect: Architectus


Residential: 463 units


Retail: 1,681 sqm (18,094 s.f.)


Height: 96m, 78m, 62m (315ft, 256ft, 203ft)


Floors: 29, 24, 19


2 March:











(@shabangabang)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Official website: http://crownsydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Hickson Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Crown


Architect: Wilkinson Eyre


Hotel: 350 rooms


Height: 271m (889ft)


Floors: 75


1 March (right):











(@Luke~Elijah)


----------



## geoking66

*1 Denison Street* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 1 Denison Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Winten


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)


Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)


Height: 152m (499ft)


Floors: 39


6 March:











(@paco280)


----------



## geoking66

*6-8 Parramatta Square* | Parramatta

Project facts


Address: 6-8 Parramatta Square


Status: Under construction


Developer: Walker


Architect: JPW


Office: 130,464 sqm (1,404,303 s.f.)


Retail: 2,736 sqm (29,450 s.f.)


Height: 233m (764ft)


Floors: 55


6 March:


2020-03-06_05-49-26 by formsy, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Salesforce Tower* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 180 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)


Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)


Height: 263m (863ft)


Floors: 58


11 March:











(@CULWULLA)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Zurich HQ* | North Sydney

Project facts


Address: 118 Mount Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Zurich


Architect: FJMT


Office: 22,694 sqm (244,276 s.f.)


Height: 113m (371ft)


Floors: 29


25 February:











(@fawadq)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Official website: http://www.quayquartersydney.com.au

Project facts


Address: 50 Bridge Street


Status: Façade extension installation


Developer: AMP


Architect: 3XN


Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)


Residential: 150 units


Height: 216m (709ft)


Floors: 54


8 March:


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## DarkLite

This thread is such a delight to visit every time there are new updates. Absolutely all builds in Sydney right now are of master quality and offer a sneak peak view into what architecture will look like in the future for the rest of the world.

The Ribbon which will house the W Hotel really left a lasting impression on me and I can't wait to see it grace the views of Sydney's harbor in the years to come. It's going to provide some much-needed curves to contrast nicely with the boxy office buildings in the background.


----------



## geoking66

*One Hurstville Plaza* | Hurstville

Official website: https://onehurstvilleplaza.com.au

Project facts


Address: 282 Forest Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Coombes


Architect: PTW


Office: 9,687 sqm (106,208 s.f.)


Retail: 1,796 sqm (19,332 s.f.)


Height: 58m (190ft)


Floors: 14


17 March:


One Hurstville Plaza, Hurstville, Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Cockle Bay Park* | Darling Harbour

Official website: https://cocklebaypark.com.au

Project facts


Address: 35 Wheat Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: GPT


Architect: Henning Larsen


Office: 63,000 sqm (678,126 s.f.)


Retail: 10,000 sqm (107,639 s.f.)


Height: 180m (591ft)


Floors: 40


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Metro Martin Place* | CBD

Official website: http://www.metromartinplace.com

Project facts


Address: 39-50 Martin Place


Status: Excavation


Developer: Macquarie


Architect: Grimshaw/JPW


Office: 95,901 sqm (1,032,270 s.f.)


Retail: 2,382 sqm (25,640 s.f.)


Height: 174m, 118m (571ft, 466ft)


Floors: 38, 30


18 March:











(@CULWULLA)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*One Sydney Harbour* | Barangaroo

Project facts


Address: 5 Hickson Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Renzo Piano


Residential: 775 units


Retail: 743 sqm (7,998 s.f.)


Height: 247m, 207m, 104m (810ft, 679ft, 341ft)


Floors: 72, 60, 30


19 March (left):











(@Arthur Dayne)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Pitt Street North *| CBD

Project facts

Address: 252 Pitt Street
Status: Site preparation
Developer: Oxford
Architect: Foster + Partners/Cox
Office: 47,480 sqm (511,070 s.f.)
Height: 165m (541ft)
Floors: 39
26 March:









(@CULWULLA)

Rendering:


----------



## mw123

524-542 Pacific Hwy | St Leonards | 53st/182m


----------



## geoking66

*The Lennox* | Parramatta

Project facts

Address: 12 Phillip Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: LIDIS
Architect: JPW
Residential: 441 units
Retail: 716 sqm (7,707 s.f.)
Height: 159m (522ft)
Floors: 44
7 April:








(@PeGeCo)

Rendering:


----------



## mw123

*Sydney Greenland Centre* | 115 Bathurst St | 68st/237m










Photo by @Culwulla

Rendering:


----------



## mw123

*2 Chalmers Crescent* | Mascot | 13st/46m


----------



## mw123

*Rhodes Central* | Rhodes | 39st/144m










Renderings


----------



## mw123

*Meriton Suites *| Liverpool | 31 storeys


----------



## mw123

*Parramatta Aquatic and Leisure Centre*

_Approved_

*
















*


----------



## geoking66

*180 George Street* | Parramatta

Project facts

Address: 180 George Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Meriton
Architect: Woods Bagot
Residential: 767 units
Retail: 2,329 sqm (25,069 s.f.)
Height: 211m, 187m (692ft, 614ft)
Floors: 67, 59
14 April:








(@Michael_Parramatta)

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Project facts

Address: 35 Hickson Road
Status: Under construction
Developer: Crown
Architect: Wilkinson Eyre
Hotel: 350 rooms
Height: 271m (889ft)
Floors: 75
16 April:








(@Choo Choo)


----------



## Higgs

geoking66 said:


> *1 Denison Street* | North Sydney
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 1 Denison Street
> 
> 
> Status: Topped out
> 
> 
> Developer: Winten
> 
> 
> Architect: Bates Smart
> 
> 
> Office: 56,130 sqm (604,178 s.f.)
> 
> 
> Retail: 2,175 sqm (23,412 s.f.)
> 
> 
> Height: 152m (499ft)
> 
> 
> Floors: 39
> 
> 6 March:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (@paco280)


The building in the middle (white with dark windows) looks very Japanese. It has a Tokyo design.


----------



## geoking66

*Wynyard Place* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 14 Carrington Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Brookfield
Architect: MAKE/Architectus
Office: 68,000 sqm (731,946 s.f.)
Retail: 7,000 sqm (75,347 s.f.)
Height: 134m (440ft)
Floors: 34
26 April:








(@shemozz1e)


----------



## mw123

NORTH SYDNEY | 1 Denison Street | 39st/159m


----------



## mw123

*PARRAMATTA | West Village (76-100 Church St) | 39st/129m | Residential | U/C*

Photos by @Jvcoorey


----------



## mw123

*+200m buildings U/C in Sydney

Quay Quarter 216m - photo by @cnd 









Crown Sydney 271m - photo by @cnd 









One Sydney Harbour 247m and 205m - photo by @cnd 









Greenland Centre 237m - photo by @cnd 









Salesforce Tower 263m - photo by @CULWULLA 









180 George Street 213m - photo by @ParraMan 









6 & 8 Parramatta Square 230m - photo by @jvcoorey *


----------



## geoking66

*32 Smith Street* | Parramatta

Project facts

Address: 32 Smith Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: GPT
Architect: Fender Katsalidis
Office: 27,745 sqm (298,645 s.f.)
Retail: 238 sqm (2,562 s.f.)
Height: 117m (384ft)
Floors: 28
13 May:








(@Eastern37)


----------



## mw123

*Parramatta's future skyline














*


----------



## mw123

_*Crown Sydney 271m - photos by @cnd

Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Crown Sydney by cnd, on Flickr*_


----------



## mw123

*Greenland Centre | 237m | 776ft | 68 fl*

Photos by @cnd 

Greenland Centre Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Greenland Centre Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*6 & 8 Parramatta Square | 230m | 55st*

Photo by @ArthurDayne










_Jpw Architects_


----------



## mw123

*Museum of Applied Arts and Sciences (Powerhouse Museum) Relocation | 75m & 60m | Parramatta*




















































_NSW Planning Portal - Powerhouse Parramatta_


----------



## geoking66

*2-16 Epping Road *| Epping

Project facts

Address: 2-16 Epping Road
Status: Proposed
Developer: Austino
Architect: PTW
Residential: 321 units
Height: 25m, 25m, 25m, 22m, 18m (82ft, 82ft, 82ft, 72ft, 59ft)
Floors: 8, 8, 8, 8, 5
Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*New Life St Leonards (Phase 1) *| St Leonards

Project facts

Address: 23-35 Atchison Street
Status: Proposed
Developer: TWT
Architect: a+
Residential: 100 units
Office: 2,202 sqm (23,702 s.f.)
Retail: 966 sqm (10,398 s.f.)
Height: 59m (194ft)
Floors: 18
Rendering:


----------



## mw123

*Emerald City | Green Square

















*


----------



## geoking66

*105 Miller Street *| North Sydney

Project facts

Address: 105 Miller Street
Status: Proposed
Developer: Investa
Architect: Bates Smart
Office: 65,773 sqm (707,975 s.f.)
Retail: 8,177 sqm (88,016 s.f.)
Height: 130m (427ft)
Floors: 27
Renderings:


----------



## mw123

*One Sydney Harbour | 72st/247m, 60st/205m, 30st/104m | U/C









*

_ Artist's Render







_


----------



## mw123

*The Ribbon | 24st/90m | U/C*

Photos by @cnd

The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Project facts

Address: 35 Hickson Road
Status: Under construction
Developer: Crown
Architect: Wilkinson Eyre
Hotel: 350 rooms
Height: 271m (889ft)
Floors: 75
13 August:








(@Parra 1)


----------



## geoking66

*Quay Quarter* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 50 Bridge Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: AMP
Architect: 3XN
Office: 94,000 sqm (1,011,808 s.f.)
Residential: 150 units
Height: 216m (709ft)
Floors: 54
16 August:








(@cnd)


----------



## geoking66

*Central Place* | Haymarket

Project facts

Address: 26 Lee Street
Status: Proposed
Developer: Dexus/Frasers
Architect: SOM/Fender Katsalidis
Office: 150,000 sqm (1,614,587 s.f.)
Height: 165m, 157m (541ft, 515ft)
Floors: 39, 37
Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Salesforce Tower* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 180 George Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Lend Lease
Architect: Foster + Partners
Office: 58,685 sqm (631,680 s.f.)
Retail: 1,119 sqm (12,045 s.f.)
Height: 263m (863ft)
Floors: 58
16 August:

Salesforce Tower Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Rendering:


----------



## delores

geoking66 said:


> *Central Place* | Haymarket
> 
> Project facts
> 
> Address: 26 Lee Street
> Status: Proposed
> Developer: Dexus/Frasers
> Architect: SOM/Fender Katsalidis
> Office: 150,000 sqm (1,614,587 s.f.)
> Height: 165m, 157m (541ft, 515ft)
> Floors: 39, 37
> Rendering:


I hope the design is finessed it's a bit of jumbled mess at the moment. Especially the base.


----------



## geoking66

*180 George Street* | Parramatta

Project facts

Address: 180 George Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Meriton
Architect: Woods Bagot
Residential: 767 units
Retail: 2,329 sqm (25,069 s.f.)
Height: 213m, 189m (699ft, 620ft)
Floors: 67, 59
16 August:

2020-08-16_12-41-28 by formsy, on Flickr

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Crown Sydney* | Barangaroo

Project facts

Address: 35 Hickson Road
Status: Under construction
Developer: Crown
Architect: Wilkinson Eyre
Hotel: 350 rooms
Height: 271m (889ft)
Floors: 75
22 August:

Sydney city by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## spoortje nijverdal

Beautifull skyline


----------



## mw123

*Opera Residences | 19st/64m | Residential | U/C*

Photo by @cnd

Opera Residences Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

*6-8 Parramatta Square *| Parramatta

Project facts

Address: 6-8 Parramatta Square
Status: Under construction
Developer: Walker
Architect: JPW
Office: 130,464 sqm (1,404,303 s.f.)
Retail: 2,736 sqm (29,450 s.f.)
Height: 233m (764ft)
Floors: 55
16 August:

2020-08-16_02-16-48 by formsy, on Flickr

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Poly Centre* | CBD

Project facts

Address: 210 George Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Poly
Architect: Grimshaw
Office: 18,332 sqm (197,324 s.f.)
Retail: 1,836 sqm (19,763 s.f.)
Height: 109m (358ft)
Floors: 25
30 August:

210 George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*79-103 Wellington Street* | Bondi Beach

Project facts

Address: 79-103 Wellington Street
Status: Proposed
Developer: Stargate
Architect: PBD
Residential: 71 units
Height: 13m (43ft)
Floors: 4
Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Atlassian Tower* | Haymarket

Project facts

Address: 8-10 Lee Street
Status: Approved
Developer: Dexus
Architect: SHoP/BVN
Office: 58,000 sqm (624,307 s.f.)
Hotel: 7,500 sqm (80,729 s.f.)
Retail: 3,100 sqm (33,368 s.f.)
Height: 180m (591ft)
Floors: 40
Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Paramount on Parkes* | Harris Park

Project facts

Address: 14-20 Parkes Street
Status: Demolition imminent
Developer: Aland
Residential: 294 units
Retail: 380 sqm (4,090 s.f.)
Height: 128m (420ft)
Floors: 39
Rendering:


----------



## mw123

*187 Thomas Street | 49st/218m | Mixed | Proposed







*


----------



## mw123

*The Papermill Liverpool | Residential | Under Construction*

_A new residential development near Liverpool Station (about 35km from the CBD)_

*







*


----------



## mw123

*32 Smith Parramatta | 28st/117m | Office | U/C








*


----------



## mw123

*Liverpool Civic Plaza | Office and Public Space | Site Prep*


----------



## mw123

*Crown Hotel and Barangaroo*

_Photos by @Mornnb _

Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr

Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr

Crown Hotel Sydney by mornnb, on Flickr

Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

A repost from @Sky_Is_The_Limit.

*A list of 20 of the best bars, cafes and restaurants that have opened in Sydney in 2020.*

*Arm's Length*
648 Bourke St, Redfern










*Atomic Beer Project*
158 Regent St, Redfern










*Bar 83*
Sydney Tower, Sydney










*Bastardo*
50 Holt St, Surry Hills









*Cedric's*
Regent Place, Sydney









*Esteban*
1 Temperance Ln, Sydney









*Ezra*
3 Kellett St, Potts Point









*Four Pillars*
410 Crown St, Surry Hills









*Hendrik's Cognac & Wine*
5/29 Holtermann St, Crows Nest









*Humble*
50 Holt St, Surry Hills









*Jimmy's Falafel*
312 George St, Sydney









*Lilymu*
3/153 Macquarie St, Parramatta









*Pepito's*
276 Illawarra Rd, Marrickville









*Philter*
92-98 Sydenham Rd, Marrickville









*Pilgrim's*
127 Macpherson St, Bronte









*Restaurant Leo*
1/2-12 Angel Pl, Sydney









*Small's Deli*
166 Victoria St, Potts Point









*Stix*
6/14-18 Chapel St, Marrickville









*The Fold*
402 New Canterbury Rd, Dulwich Hill









*The Mayflower*
2/303A Liverpool St, Darlinghurst


----------



## mw123

*Pitt St North Over Station Development | 39st/155m | Office | Site Prep














*


----------



## mw123

*Bond at Bondi Junction
















588-592 Princes Highway Rockdale*


----------



## mw123

*Quay Quarter | 54st/216m | Office & Mixed | U/C*


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

City Views by Cornelia Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## cinematic.flight

Sydney Cityscape through Microsoft Flight Simulator.


----------



## mw123

*The Ribbon (IMAX Site) | 24st/90m | Mixed | U/C*


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

* Opera Residences (71-79 Macquarie St) | 19st/64m | Residential | U/C*

Opera Residences Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Opera Residences Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

* The Pavilion @ 388 George Street | Retail and Hospitality *

388 George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


388 George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


388 George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*One Sydney Harbour | 72st/247m, 68st/230m, 30st/104m | Residential | U/C







*


One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*Sirius | 14st/40m | Residential | Renovation | Proposed*

_Original building:_










_Proposed:















_


----------



## mw123

*Substation 164 | Office | Renovation |U/C








*

Substation 164, 183 Clarence Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Substation 164, 183 Clarence Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*180 George Parramatta | 67st/213m, 59st/189m | Residential | U/C








*

2020-12-20_09-50-31 by formsy, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*111 Castlereagh Street | 35st/121m | Mixed/Renovation | Under Construction































*


----------



## mw123

*Salesforce Tower (180 George St) | 58st/263m | Office | U/C








*


Salesforce Tower (Sydney Place) Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*32 Smith Parramatta | 28st/117m | Office | U/C*

2020-12-13_02-39-56 by formsy, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*Crown Hotel Sydney | 75st/271m | Hotel, Residential & Casino | Complete (Partially Open)

































*


----------



## mw123

*Atlassian HQ Tower | 40st/181m | Commercial | Proposed




























*


----------



## gravesVpelli

Must say that what Sydney is producing in imaginative designs is ahead of Melbourne, which seems to provide largely all-reflective glass exteriors in rather jarring colors, which can get a bit boring.


----------



## mw123

*Quay Quarter | 54st/216m | Office & Mixed | U/C*

_Photos by @cnd_


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*210 George Street | 25st/109m | Office | U/C















*


Poly Centre, 210 George Street Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*6 & 8 Parramatta Square | 55st/230m | Office | U/C*










_ Photo by @nOchAos _


----------



## mw123

*Victoria Cross Station and Tower | 40st/170m | Office | U/C*


----------



## sepul

^^ too boxy and chunky with high probability will ruin the skyline


----------



## Ecopolisia

sepul said:


> ^^ too boxy and chunky with high probability will ruin the skyline


It depends where and how to see it. For me it's quite a ok suitable and looking in a city district that needs some genuine growth of sized and heights. Nothing wrong with facade quality, has never been With Aussie(or any other western) buildings on AVERAGE , but that's another case, though. Yeah😅😁


----------



## mw123

*15-19 George Street Blacktown | Residential | Proposed*


----------



## mw123

*Castle Residences Porter House MGallery | 35st/121m | Mixed | U/C*


----------



## mw123

*One Circular Quay | 60st/197m, 28st/110m | Mixed | U/C*










One Circular Quay Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*King & Phillip Residences | 27st/93m | Residential | T/O*


King and Phillip Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


King and Phillip Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


King and Phillip Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*Portman on the Park Green Square | Residential | Proposed







*


----------



## mw123

*815 Pacific Highway Chatswood | 36st/143m | Office | Proposed







*


----------



## Nick Jaan

Hi thanks from PERTH SCOTLAND !!


----------



## mw123

*City Tattersalls Club Tower | 48st/168m | Mixed ‎| Proposed*


----------



## mw123

*Central Place | 38st/152m, 36st/145m | Commercial | Proposed*


----------



## YalnızAdam

Australia and Canada know this job.


----------



## mw123

*Parkline Place & Pitt Street Station | 39st/155m | Mixed | U/C*


----------



## mw123

*BARANGAROO | One Sydney Harbour | 72st/247m, 68st/230m, 30st/104m | Residential | U/C*









One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*Quay Quarter | 54st/216m | Office & Mixed | U/C*

Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Quay Quarter Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


_Photos by @cnd_


----------



## Pump71

The old Bourbon and Beefsteak
Would love an apartment in this development
Penthouses with Harbour views would do


----------



## mw123

*The Landmark St Leonards | 46st/152m | Residential | T/O*









Photo by @paco280 








Photo by @upwards


----------



## mw123

*Tech Central | 2-8a Lee Street | 42st/181m | Mixed*


----------



## mw123

*The Ribbon (W Hotel and IMAX) | 24st/90m | Mixed | U/C*


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


The Ribbon Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## Pump71

The Ribbon should be called The Snail 
It's taken so long to build


----------



## mw123

*2 Chifley Square | 44st/188m | Office*


----------



## mw123

*903 Bourke Street | Green Square*


----------



## mw123

*New Sydney Fish Market | Blackwattle Bay | U/C*


----------



## mw123

*Eighty Eight by JQZ | 49st/152m, 28st/92m, 16st/65m | Residential & Office | U/C







*

_Photos by @upwards _


----------



## mw123

*Rozelle Interchange & M4-M8 Tunnel | U/C*

When complete will join the M4 and M8 tunnels and form one of the longest road tunnels in the world. The new Rozelle Interchange will be built entirely underground with parklands above on land that has been converted from old disused rail yards.

















New parklands with the ventilation stacks for the motorway below.


----------



## mw123

*Salesforce Tower | 58st/263m | Office | U/C*


Salesforce Tower (Sydney Place) Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Salesforce Tower (Sydney Place) Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Salesforce Tower (Sydney Place) Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*Parkline Place | 39st/155m | Office | U/C*











Parkline Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Parkline Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## Pump71

That a pretty dull building for such a prominent site


----------



## mw123

*903 Bourke Street | Green Square*


----------



## mw123

*Camellia Town Centre*


----------



## mw123

*323 Castlereagh Street





















*


----------



## mw123

*6 & 8 Parramatta Square | 55st/230m | U/C*















Photos by @ArthurDayne









Photo by @Dilaz89


----------



## mw123

*Intercontinental Hotel Parramatta | 31st/113m | Hotel














*


----------



## boss-ton

Damn thats a beautiful building.


----------



## mw123

*Western Sydney International Airport | U/C*








_Western Sydney Airport Facebook_


----------



## mw123

This one has been approved and features a rooftop public park.

*110-122 Walker Street North Sydney | 55st/222m | Approved | Office*


----------



## mw123

*Powerhouse Museum Parramatta | U/C*





*













































*


----------



## mw123

*Salesforce Tower (180 George St) | 58st/263m | Office | U/C*
Salesforce Tower (Sydney Place) Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Salesforce Tower (Sydney Place) Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*Wicks Place on the Park | Marrickville*

















*Surry Hills Village | Redfern*


----------



## mw123

*One Sydney Harbour | 72st/247m, 68st/230m, 30st/104m | Residential | U/C*

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Some photos from @cnd showing the impact Salesforce and One Sydney Harbour are having on the skyline.

Salesforce Tower (Sydney Place) Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Salesforce Tower (Sydney Place) Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*Metro Martin Place North Tower | 38st/174m | Office | U/C*

















55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*6-12 O'Riordan Street Alexandria*

















*22 O'Riordan Street Alexandria*


----------



## mw123

*175 Liverpool Street | 37st/122m, 35st/121m | Residential*


----------



## Peter1980

*Eighty Eight by JQZ | St Leonards | 49st/157m, 28st/92m, 16st/65m | Residential & Office | T/O







*
Photo by @upwards









Photo by @upwards









Photo by @upwards









Photo by @upwards







Screenshot by @upwards from YouTube









Photo by @CULWULLA


----------



## mw123

*Parkline Place (Pitt St North OSD) | 39st/155m | Office | U/C*









Parkline Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

Parkline Place Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## PepeVLC

Excuse me, does anybody know a website - or even a thread in this forum - that compilates with a list and a map a complete list of all of Sydney New developments including mid and low rises like Buildington for London or PSS archi for Paris? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Peter1980

PepeVLC said:


> Excuse me, does anybody know a website - or even a thread in this forum - that compilates with a list and a map a complete list of all of Sydney New developments including mid and low rises like Buildington for London or PSS archi for Paris?
> Thanks in advance.


Unfortunately not. The best thing is to look through every development on the local forums. Emporis is not up to date. The CTBUH was a great source before it got paywalled. Fellow forumer Culwulla edits Australian city lists on that website so everything is up to date. On the first post of the Sydney Metro Area Projects and Discussion thread is an updated list made by Finn listing the tallest buildings *outside* the CBD under construction and completed. That's the closest thing we have to a list but it only includes high-rises over 90m.


----------



## glksc

The historic Queen Victoria Building:

​


> This week in 1898, the historic Queen Victoria Building (QVB) was officially opened. Once an arcade with a concert hall, coffee palace and elegant dining room, today the QVB is one of Sydney’s most important heritage buildings.
> 
> 1️⃣ Constructed on the site of the old George Street market, QVB was an arcade of shops with a concert hall, coffee palace and dining room. The dark, cool basement was never a success for vegetable sellers but proved popular with wine providores. Image: City of Sydney Archives [A-00007824]
> 
> 2️⃣ The construction involved 1,572 cubic metres of excavation, 4.5 million bricks, 2,700 tonnes of iron and steel work, and 680 cubic metres of trachyte stone. Building it also required 7,277 cubic metres of sandstone, 4 hectares of plastering, more than 4,000 square metres of roof glazing and 4,000 square metres of tiling. This is the main dome of the QVB under construction in 1898. Image: City of Sydney Archives [A-00038557].
> 
> 3️⃣ At the time it was built, the QVB dome was the largest of its kind in the southern hemisphere, with an external diameter of around 19 metres and its cupola (rounded dome adorning the roof) rising 58 metres from the ground. Here we see construction workers sitting around the dome of the QVB, c.1898. Image: City of Sydney Archives [A-00026861]
> 
> 4️⃣ In 1986, the QVB was restored and reopened. It continues to be a historically significant building today. Image: Abril Felman


----------



## A Chicagoan

Circular Quay with a view of Salesforce Tower and One Sydney Harbour








Circular Quay by David Saito on 500px.com


----------



## Dale

Is Circular Quays being renovated ?


----------



## Peter1980

Dale said:


> Is Circular Quays being renovated ?


There are plans to renovate it.

*Circular Quay Renewal Project | Proposed








*


----------



## PepeVLC

Is Sydney, just perhaps with London, the western city with the most development going on?


----------



## Peter1980

PepeVLC said:


> Is Sydney, just perhaps with London, the western city with the most development going on?


I guess you can say that, but you should add Toronto to that list, I know there is loads of development going on there at the moment.


----------



## Peter1980

*Western Sydney International Airport (Nancy-Bird Walton) | U/C*




























All screenshots taken from Big JayDog Adventures on YouTube

*Render*


----------



## [email protected]

mw123 said:


> This one has been approved and features a rooftop public park.
> 
> *110-122 Walker Street North Sydney | 55st/222m | Approved | Office*


Did they get rid of the height limits in North Sydney? As far as I know there have always been some restrictions of building significantly higher than 150m in the past.


----------



## Peter1980

[email protected] said:


> Did they get rid of the height limits in North Sydney? As far as I know there have always been some restrictions of building significantly higher than 150m in the past.


Yes, North Sydney was capped at 120m in the noughties. The height limit was broken by the 151m 100 Mount Street (2019). Not sure when it was actually abolished or what the height cap currently is.


----------



## Peter1980

*Parramatta Aquatic and Leisure Centre | U/C
*


























All photos from Grimshaw Architects

*Renders



















*


----------



## You are to blame

PepeVLC said:


> Is Sydney, just perhaps with London, the western city with the most development going on?


Toronto has 224 high-rise projects under construction right now with another 587 at various pre-construction stages.
this link is to a forum that summaries all that is going on in Toronto: TORONTO | Highrise Developments Compilation Thread - Page 191 - SkyscraperPage Forum

Toronto also the largest transit expansion in North America also going on representing 30 billion in construction cost.
here is a video about all of Toronto's transit projects:






Staying in North America, New York also has around 200+ high-rises under construction.

so for the western world Toronto and New York are by far the top 2


----------



## SOG

You are to blame said:


> Toronto has 224 high-rise projects under construction right now with another 587 at various pre-construction stages.
> this link is to a forum that summaries all that is going on in Toronto: TORONTO | Highrise Developments Compilation Thread - Page 191 - SkyscraperPage Forum
> 
> Toronto also the largest transit expansion in North America also going on representing 30 billion in construction cost.
> here is a video about all of Toronto's transit projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying in North America, New York also has around 200+ high-rises under construction.
> 
> so for the western world Toronto and New York are by far the top 2


Well , It's a little bit risky to talk about the cities with the most development just taking into an account skyscrapers. Cities like London or Berlin have gorgeous groundscapers on progress which NYC hasn't. Same happens with Sydney or Paris as well . Projects like Fish Market by SANAA are really worth it (and yes, Toronto has buildings like St Lawrence Market by Rogers, 3c Waterfront by Foster or KingToronto West by Bjarke Ingels which are really fantastic as well)
So yes, Toronto is perhaps the Western city with the most development. I wouldn't say so about NYC.


----------



## Peter1980

SOG said:


> Well , It's a little bit risky to talk about the cities with the most development just taking into an account skyscrapers. Cities like London or Berlin have gorgeous groundscapers on progress which NYC hasn't. Same happens with Sydney or Paris as well . Projects like Fish Market by SANAA are really worth it (and yes, Toronto has buildings like St Lawrence Market by Rogers, 3c Waterfront by Foster or KingToronto West by Bjarke Ingels which are really fantastic as well)
> So yes, Toronto is perhaps the Western city with the most development. I wouldn't say so about NYC.


Yes, I agree, it's an impossible task to say which city has the most development because there are so many factors in determining development. Different projects such as Transportation, light rail lines, metro lines and bridges can't really be compared to skyscrapers and high-rises. For high rise projects Toronto is ahead, for crane count Sydney is ahead and for amount of projects U/C and approved London is ahead. For transportation Sydney is ahead in both construction costs and Projects under construction but Toronto is ahead in terms of the pipeline. Its virtually impossible to determine who has the most development.

In terms of New York, it is nowhere near the amount of projects that the aforementioned cities have, however has a much higher average of building height across its Highrise projects.


----------



## Peter1980

*88 Walker Street | North Sydney | 47st/181m | T/O | Office








*
Photo taken by @CULWULLA 








Photo taken by @upwards 









Taken from video by Your Daily Sydney on Instagram










Photo taken by @PeGeCo 

A proposed, slightly taller (185m) development will be built hugging 88 Walkers northern wall with the 222m Affinity place being built on the site directly north of the proposed development creating a wall effect on the skyline.


----------



## Peter1980

*The Portman Collection | Green Square | 23st/79m, 12st/43m, 12st/43m, 4st/15m | U/C | 








*
Photo by @Brizer 









Photo by @Brizer 

*Renders by chronological height order.*


----------



## mw123

*Hornsby Town Centre Master Plan*

The area around Hornsby station in the far north of the city is being proposed to be rezoned for taller and more dense residential. The local council has released a new town centre plan for the area. Currently there is a modest amount of apartment buildings along with a large shopping mall.


----------



## Peter1980

*Sydney Metro West | AUD$27B | U/C |*
The Sydney Metro West line will serve as the quickest way to get from Parramatta to Sydney cutting travel times down to 20 minutes. Estimated completion in 2030.









Screenshot taken from Transport For NSW on YouTube









Screenshot taken from Transport For NSW on YouTube









Screenshot taken from Transport For NSW on YouTube









Screenshot taken from Transport For NSW on YouTube

Parramatta








Screenshot taken from Big JayDog Adventures on YouTube









Taken from NSW Government Sydney Metro West page


----------



## mw123

*GQ 12 Hassall Street Parramatta | 61st/201m | Residential | Proposed*
















_Renders posted by @upwards _


----------



## mw123

*Western Sydney International Airport | U/C*






































_Daily Telegraph_


----------



## Peter1980

*Rhodes Central Stage 3 | 46st/157m, 40st/137m | U/C | Residential*
Taller tower's core can be seen, while the shorter tower core is not above ground yet. The shorter tower would sit in front of the taller tower from this angle. 
*







*
Photo by @Eastern37 

*








*


----------



## Pump71

Massive shout outs to Peter1980 and MW123
Awesome updates 
Love this thread


----------



## Peter1980

*Harbourside Precinct and Tower | 50st/165m | Residential, Office & Retail | Approved*

*Before







*
Photo by @prp002 

*After







*
From Snøhetta website









From Snøhetta website









From Snøhetta website


----------



## mw123

*Sydney Metro City and Southwest | U/C *









*Crows Nest Station*









*Victoria Cross Station*









*Barangaroo Station*









*Martin Place Station*









*Pitt Street Station*
















*Central Station*









*Waterloo Station*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Australia’s next cultural icon: Powerhouse Parramatt.*

Community-shaping projects carry a certain weight and sense of grandeur. They become much loved institutions of people both close and abroad. The adversity faced by an architect when designing projects of this nature is not simply to create something loved by its townspeople, but for it to gain a reputation on the international stage.

The largest investment for a cultural institution since the Sydney Opera House, Powerhouse Parramatta is shaping up as Australia’s next iconic development. Designed by Japanese-French practice Moreau Kusunoki and local architect Genton, the building has limitless potential, created by an exterior exoskeleton, creating large column free exhibition spaces and extraordinary curatorial flexibility, which enable a constant cycle of ever-changing exhibits, learning programs and cultural and community events.






















































Australia’s next cultural icon: Powerhouse Parramatta | Architecture & Design


Community-shaping projects carry a certain weight and sense of grandeur. They become much loved institutions of people both close and abroad. The adversity faced by an architect when designing projects of this nature is not to simply create something loved by its townspeople, but for it to gain...




www.architectureanddesign.com.au


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Payce, Deicorp Team Up on $700m West Sydney Centre.




































*


https://www.theurbandeveloper.com/articles/payce-deicorp-west-sydney-town-centre-melrose-park


----------



## mw123

*21 Holdsworth Avenue St Leonards | Proposed*


----------



## mw123

*The Hoxton (311 Hume Highway) | 32st/99m | Residential | U/C*


















_Photos by @ManginaMafia _


----------



## Peter1980

*Sydney **Fish Market** | U/C








*
Screenshot taken from Big JayDog Adventures on YouTube

*








*


----------



## goschio

Oh, a new fish market. Cant wait.


----------



## Peter1980

*Worlds Tallest Hybrid Timber Building, Atlassian Central, begins construction!*









*Atlassian Central construction kicks off*
aug 17
Construction has started on Atlassian Central, the pioneering $1.4 billion office tower in Sydney’s future tech precinct, after the software company,
NSW government and Dexus finalised their agreement on the project.


*Atlassian’s development partner Dexus has now signed an $800 million-plus construction contract with head contractor Built,
working in a joint venture with Japanese building giant Obayashi.*

The NSW government is excited to kick off construction on the award-winning concept, which incorporates a hybrid timber design
and will be the tallest of its kind in the world,” said Alister Henskens, Minister for Enterprise, Investment and Trade.

It’s a huge challenge that is super-charging innovation in a very conventional construction industry.

Dexus and Atlassian finalised their development agreement in March. Dexus will fund and oversee the development and take a near-two thirds
stake in the building, *due for completion in 2027.
Atlassian will hold the remaining stake and it has committed to a 15-year lease.

Mr Farquhar said the start of construction was a big milestone.

link to full story by the Australian Financial Review*


----------



## mw123

*Central Place | 38st/152m, 36st/145m | Office | U/C*












































_Photos posted by @upwards _


----------



## Peter1980

*8 Phillip Street | Parramatta | 59st/199m | Residential & Hotel | U/C








*
Screenshot taken from Big JayDog Adventures on YouTube

*Renders*


----------



## Peter1980

*116 Macquarie Street | Parramatta | 48st/156m | Residential | U/C*
Core box nearly at street level.









Screenshot taken from Big JayDog Adventures on YouTube

*Renders







*
From the CTBUH

*







*
From the CTBUH


----------



## Peter1980

*Central Station Precinct | Proposed and U/C*
Multiple buildings of up to 134m are to be built above what currently is the intercity train terminal at Central Station. These buildings will be constructed on a platform above the station (similar to Hudson Yards in NYC) and across from multiple taller proposed and U/C office buildings, being separated by an elongated public square and several dining and retail laneways. This project will extend the city's skyline southwards which will dramatically extend the skyline when viewed from the east or west.































































All screenshots from 7 News on YouTube



*Key for the model below...*
_White - Proposed
Grey - Approved
Orange - U/C
Beige - Completed_








Photo by @CULWULLA


----------



## ColonelMustard

Fancy video of the above


----------



## mw123

*The Kensington | Residential | Approved*


----------



## Peter1980

*WSU Bankstown Campus | 19st/82.6m | Education | U/C








*
Photo by @fro 









Photo by @fro 
*
Renders*



























Renders taken from WSU Bankstown Campus - The CTBUH


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Is it just the lighting or does this have pink glass?


----------



## Peter1980

Yes, magenta coloured glass on the bottom section. We will see how the rest of the glass turns out as the glazing goes up.


----------



## mw123

*Burramatta Place | 57st/235m | Office | Proposed*



































_Photos posted by @upwards_


----------



## mw123

*Toga Central | 45st/186m | Mixed | Proposed




































*


----------



## Peter1980

*Salesforce Tower | 58st/263m | Office | T/O*










Photo by @M.Collo 









Photo by @M.Collo 









Photo by @M.Collo 









Salesforce Tower (Sydney Place) Sydney by cnd


----------



## Peter1980

*New Sydney Football Stadium | Recently Completed








*
Broadsheet Article

*







*
Photo by @prp002









Broadsheet Article









Broadsheet Article










Photo by @Sky_Is_The_Limit









Photo by @Sky_Is_The_Limit









Photo by @Sky_Is_The_Limit


----------



## Peter1980

*Meriton Suites Liverpool | 32st/107m | Serviced Apartments | U/C








*
Photo by @ManginaMafia 

Renders










Meriton Suites Liverpool 










Meriton Suites Liverpool


----------



## mw123

*Beyond Hurstville | 21st/68m, 19st/62m, 8st/30m, 8st/27m | Mixed | U/C*


Beyond Hurstville Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Beyond Hurstville Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Beyond Hurstville Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


Beyond Hurstville Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

View of the skyline September 10








Sydney skyline from Blues Point Reserve by ChenniChetty Natarajan on 500px.com


----------



## mw123

*5 Uhrig Road Lidcombe | Residential | U/C*


----------



## mw123

*Salesforce Tower | 58st/263m | Office | U/C*








_Photo by @M.Collo _
Salesforce Tower (Sydney Place) Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Atlassian HQ: Work starts on ‘world’s tallest hybrid timber tower’.








*

*A joint venture of Australian contractor Built and Japan’s Obayashi Corporation has started building a 39-storey, hybrid steel-and-timber office tower in Sydney.*

Designed by architects ShoP and BVN, the tower will combine mass timber elements, a steel “exoskeleton”, and a glass facade that will generate electricity, Built said.

It will be the world’s tallest commercial hybrid-timber tower, according to SHoP. It is due to be finished in 2026.









Atlassian HQ: Work starts on ‘world’s tallest hybrid timber tower’ - Global Construction Review


A joint venture of Australian contractor Built and Japan’s Obayashi Corporation has started building a 39-storey, hybrid steel-and-timber office tower in Sydney.




www.globalconstructionreview.com


----------



## Peter1980

*Powerhouse Museum Parramatta | 70m | U/C








*
Nearmap screenshot by @CULWULLA

*







*
Photo by @M.Collo 









Photo by @M.Collo 









*

*


----------



## mw123

*One Sydney Harbour | 72st/247m, 68st/230m, 30st/104m | Residential | U/C*

One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*Victoria Cross Over Station Development | 42st/170m | Office | U/C*
































_Photo by @upwards _


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Snøhetta+Hassell Transform Sydney's Harborside.*

Snøhetta+Hassell were selected by competition to redesign Harbourside in Darling Harbour, Sydney. Expected to kick off in 2023, the 42-story residential tower and the 13500 square meters of public spaces will extend along the over 240 meters of water frontage within Sydney's iconic Darling Harbor area. Property developer Mirvac target to achieve 5 and 6 Star Green Star and WELL ratings, making the project one of Australia's most sustainable districts.


















º









Snøhetta+Hassell Transform Sydney's Harborside


Snøhetta+Hassell will transform Sydney's Harborside with a 42-story residential tower and 13500 square meters of public spaces




www.archdaily.com


----------



## Peter1980

*Metro Martin Place | 38st/174m, 30st/130m | Office | U/C*
Over Station Development at the Sydney Metro Martin Place Station.

*Taller Tower*

55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd











55 Hunter Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro north tower) by cnd









Photo by @CULWULLA

*


















Shorter Tower







*
39 Elizabeth Street Sydney (Martin Place Metro south tower) by cnd

*







*


----------



## Peter1980

Sydney’s Q3 2022 RLB Crane Index® recorded its highest ever result in the 21st edition. During the past six months there have been 93 cranes removed and 125 new additions resulting in a total of 380 cranes, up from 348 previously. 









Record crane numbers in Sydney and Gold Coast - RLB | Oceania


According to today’s release of the Q3 2022 RLB Crane Index®, crane numbers across the country rose sharply in the past six months; 300 new cranes were added on developments sites, and 245 were removed. With the additional 55 cranes, there is now a total of 868 cranes in operation nationally, a...




www.rlb.com


----------



## Peter1980

*133 Liverpool Street | 56st/208m | Mixed Use | Proposed















*








All renderings from this PDF from the City Of Sydney council.


----------



## Peter1980

*Aura | North Sydney | 29st/98m | Residential | U/C*
























All construction photos taken from the SSS AUS linkedIn page.


















There aren't many renders that show the whole building with high resolution so ill share the elevation plans to allow everyone to get a sense of the building's scale and form.


----------



## Peter1980

*Warada on Walker | North Sydney | 26st/97m | Office | Approved*
Demolition to begin at the end of 2022


































All renders taken from the video on the Warada On Walker website


----------



## Peter1980

*Parkline Place | 39st/155m | Office | U/C*










Parkline Place Sydney by cnd 


















Metro Station below the tower.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*$3bn Central Place Sydney gets green light.*













































$3bn Central Place Sydney gets green light - Australian Property Journal


FRASERS Property Australia and Dexus’ $3 billion joint venture, Central Place Sydney, will go ahead after receiving DA approval from the City of Sydney. Sitting adjacent to Sydney’s Central Station and the proposed new Atlassian Australian headquarters, the project will be a crucial component of...




www.australianpropertyjournal.com.au


----------



## ColonelMustard

Note that there are a couple of different iterations of the design in those pictures. I believe the first two pictures are the most up to date.


----------



## MarciuSky2

ColonelMustard said:


> Note that there are a couple of different iterations of the design in those pictures. I believe the first two pictures are the most up to date.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Peter1980

*One Sydney Harbour | 72st/247m, 68st/230m, 30st/104m | Residential | U/C







*
Photo by @CULWULLA 








Photo by @CULWULLA 








Photo by @CULWULLA








Photo by @M.Collo 








Photo by @CULWULLA 








Photo by @CULWULLA








One Sydney Harbour by cnd 









Screenshot taken from Webcam Sydney


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Salesforce Tower and One Sydney Harbour (Nov 12)*

Sydney Skyline from Taronga Zoo by David Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## Peter1980

*37/55 Pitt Street | 56st/238m | Office | U/C*
This building will sit directly south of Salesforce Tower. 
Two 12 storey buildings now demolished, excavation of the 3 storey basement commencing. 








37-55 Pitt Street Sydney by cnd 








Nearmap screenshot by @CULWULLA


----------



## Peter1980

*Trilogy | Macquarie Park | 59st/193m | 46st/152m | 39st/129m | Residential | U/C*
First crane up.
*







*
Photo by @nameless dude


----------



## Peter1980

*Burwood Place | 42st/144m, 39st/136m, 32st/116m, 21st/79m, 12st/~48m | Mixed-Use | Approved*
The metropolitan centre of Burwood in the city's Inner West has been granted approval for a central precinct consisting of 4 residential towers, an office tower, two podiums consisting of retail, cinema and a childcare centre and 4100sqm of public space.


----------

